# New Gucci 1955 Horsebit Bag



## OneMoreDay

_


	

		
			
		

		
	
 The Gucci 1955 Horsebit bag is recreated from an archival design. With the same lines and forms first introduced over six decades ago, the accessory unifies the original details with a modern spirit, highlighting the Horsebit._​_


_


----------



## OneMoreDay

*PRODUCT DETAILS*
Style ‎602204 92TCG 8563
Prices: £1,580 / US$2,300 / C$2,860 / AU$2,985

Introduced for Cruise 2020, the Gucci 1955 Horsebit bag is recreated from an archival design. With the same lines and forms first introduced over six decades ago, the accessory unifies the original details with a modern spirit, highlighting the Horsebit. Part of Gucci’s genetic code, the double ring and bar design has been established as one of the most distinctive elements among the House symbols borrowed from the equestrian world. Presented on a small flap shoulder bag, the hardware is paired with the House’s monogram fabric and completed with a special mechanism that adjusts the length of the shoulder strap so it can be carried on one shoulder or cross body.

*A limited time online exclusive, this bag will be available with early access on Gucci.com*
Beige/ebony GG Supreme canvas, a material with low environmental impact, with brown leather trim
Gold-toned hardware
Microfiber lining with a suede-like finish
Each bag will ship with a small pouch containing two additional button covers that can be used to cover the exposed studs when the shoulder strap is lengthened
Horsebit detail at the front
Half Horsebit detail at each side
Three gussets with one zipper and one open pocket
Shoulder strap with snap buttons can be adjusted from a 25cm to 45cm drop
Flap closure
Small size: W25cm x H18cm x D8cm
The model is 173cm tall
Made in Italy


----------



## OneMoreDay

Looks like Elle Fanning got early access to a 1955 Horsebit.


----------



## skyqueen

Just got the email from Gucci...LOVE LOVE LOVE! Great detail, even the HW connecting the strap! 
Glad the classics are coming back. On my list 
Curious what our Gucci Guru thinks @papertiger ???


----------



## OneMoreDay

Sienna Miller in Rome.


----------



## Everlv

I love this so much!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Singaporean designer Yoyo Cao. Instagram ad sponsored by Gucci.


----------



## snibor

Got the email this morning and was checking it out!  Pretty cool.


----------



## jessica.jodene

I really like this! I’ve always shied away from the Gucci canvas because it always seems to include the green and red, but this seems so classic. I think I’ll get it!


----------



## karylicious

Gorgeous. On my I NEED list!!


----------



## loves




----------



## OneMoreDay

Ronny Yeung, Hong Kong Director of Gucci E-Commerce.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Makeup artist, Stella von Senger.


----------



## jimmie staton

skyqueen said:


> Just got the email from Gucci...LOVE LOVE LOVE! Great detail, even the HW connecting the strap!
> Glad the classics are coming back. On my list
> Curious what our Gucci Guru thinks @papertiger ???


Impatiently waiting in line for Papertiger's thoughts as well,  for I am a Gucci fan and a Papertiger fan.  lol
"J!m"


----------



## OneMoreDay

And who could forget this beauty from Cruise 2020?


----------



## skyqueen

jimmie staton said:


> Impatiently waiting in line for Papertiger's thoughts as well,  for I am a Gucci fan and a Papertiger fan.  lol
> "J!m"


She's the BEST!


----------



## averagejoe

This bag looks a lot like the Gucci Lady Web bag from a few years ago:


----------



## NateSelwyn25

I'm pretty unimpressed with this one. Maybe I'd like it better in another color but it doesn't look particularly unique


----------



## JoRW

Oh I love this! So vintage but yet so modern.


----------



## OneMoreDay

averagejoe said:


> This bag looks a lot like the Gucci Lady Web bag from a few years ago:


I loved this bag. I've seen quite a few vintage Gucci pieces with the same general design, having a tab closure locked by the horsebit. Other than that, the Lady Web has only one compartment. I think the 1955 could be comparable to Celine's Classic bag.


----------



## OneMoreDay

NateSelwyn25 said:


> I'm pretty unimpressed with this one. Maybe I'd like it better in another color but it doesn't look particularly unique


Looking at Michele's work, it's a breath of fresh air for some of us.


----------



## jimmie staton

skyqueen said:


> She's the BEST!


I concur
"J!m"


----------



## shopaholicious

This looks like a great daily workhorse! Although I was surprised that it's capacity is listed as small.  Upon closer look, the bag has a substantial structured front and back compartments and the main compartment is narrower than expected. So its capacity is indeed smaller than expected.  The croc version is amazing!!!


----------



## skyqueen

averagejoe said:


> This bag looks a lot like the Gucci Lady Web bag from a few years ago:





OneMoreDay said:


> I loved this bag. I've seen quite a few vintage Gucci pieces with the same general design, having a tab closure locked by the horsebit. Other than that, the Lady Web has only one compartment. I think the 1955 could be comparable to Celine's Classic bag.


I have this bag in a gorgeous fuschia pink. Love this style...classic Gucci!


----------



## averagejoe

skyqueen said:


> I have this bag in a gorgeous fuschia pink. Love this style...classic Gucci!
> View attachment 4512662


I really like this bag as well. The burnishing on the brown ones is extraordinary. This fuchsia is gorgeous indeed!


----------



## snibor

skyqueen said:


> I have this bag in a gorgeous fuschia pink. Love this style...classic Gucci!
> View attachment 4512662


Stunning!


----------



## skyqueen

averagejoe said:


> I really like this bag as well. The burnishing on the brown ones is extraordinary. This fuchsia is gorgeous indeed!





snibor said:


> Stunning!


----------



## Suzil

I know this post is for the Horsebit re-release, BUT, do any of the Gucci gurus out there have any intel on other classic styles coming back? I am obsessed with the Jackie and I just wish they would never stopped making it!


----------



## averagejoe

Suzil said:


> I know this post is for the Horsebit re-release, BUT, do any of the Gucci gurus out there have any intel on other classic styles coming back? I am obsessed with the Jackie and I just wish they would never stopped making it!


The Jackie is still available on the Gucci website:



https://www.gucci.com/ca/en/pr/wome.../Womens-Shoulder-Bags/Womens-Bucket-Hobo-Bags


----------



## Suzil

averagejoe said:


> The Jackie is still available on the Gucci website:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.gucci.com/ca/en/pr/wome.../Womens-Shoulder-Bags/Womens-Bucket-Hobo-Bags


Thank you for the reference! Not a fan of this print. The one I am so in love with is the guccissima leather one!


----------



## OneMoreDay

skyqueen said:


> I have this bag in a gorgeous fuschia pink. Love this style...classic Gucci!
> View attachment 4512662


Stunning! I always felt the Lady Web was discontinued waaaay before her time. It could've been a permanent offering, at least in the GG print. If you put it side-by-side with the Disco Soho, Lady Web wins hands down.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Suzil said:


> Thank you for the reference! Not a fan of this print. The one I am so in love with is the guccissima leather one!


I think if they properly re-release the Jackie, it'd probably be in the GG Velvet. Michele seems unlikely to use the Guccissima.


----------



## Suzil

OneMoreDay said:


> I think if they properly re-release the Jackie, it'd probably be in the GG Velvet. Michele seems unlikely to use the Guccissima.


Thank you for the info and that is a bummer!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Suzil said:


> Thank you for the info and that is a bummer!


I'm just speculating. You never know. Michele's team might come up with surprising ways to use the Guccissima.


----------



## bagaholic.101

Perhaps the association to Frida was the reason Alessandro tries to veer away from the Guccissima.


----------



## Suzil

OneMoreDay said:


> I'm just speculating. You never know. Michele's team might come up with surprising ways to use the Guccissima.





bagaholic.101 said:


> Perhaps the association to Frida was the reason Alessandro tries to veer away from the Guccissima.




Thank you both! I will continue to watch the forum! I am not familiar at all with the Gucci world, so I have to come to the experts here


----------



## OneMoreDay

This is how the shoulder strap is extendable alongside the additional button covers that come with the 1955 Horsebit. Knowing me, I'd probably lose the button covers somehow, unless I keep them in the pouch and store it inside the bag.


I wonder how comfortable the strap is on the shoulder when it's fully extended. The button sockets seem to be resting on the shoulder. Probably won't be an issue since sockets tend to lie flush against the leather.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Sienna looks to have the strap extended by one stud. I like where it sits on the body this way. Unextended, the bag seemed to sit quite high under the arm with Stella von Senger, but I think that's just a slight illusion with her top's puffy sleeves (see here).


----------



## JoRW

Any idea when this beautiful bag will land in store? I contacted Gucci today but they couldn’t tell me which seems odd!


----------



## snibor

JoRW said:


> Any idea when this beautiful bag will land in store? I contacted Gucci today but they couldn’t tell me which seems odd!


Will it hit stores eventually?   Email I received said online exclusive.


----------



## OneMoreDay

snibor said:


> Will it hit stores eventually?   Email I received said online exclusive.


It's described as "*A limited time online exclusive, this bag will be available with early access on Gucci.com"*
So it'll be limited to Gucci online stores for a certain period before being widely released.


----------



## snibor

OneMoreDay said:


> It's described as "*A limited time online exclusive, this bag will be available with early access on Gucci.com"*
> So it'll be limited to Gucci online stores for a certain period before being widely released.


I’m not planning on buying but I really like this.


----------



## JoRW

Do you think this will end up being a popular bag among the influencer set? I love it but don’t like feeling like I’ve been caught up in a giant bag trend where it’s nice for a couple of years then looks really out of date.


----------



## OneMoreDay

JoRW said:


> Do you think this will end up being a popular bag among the influencer set? I love it but don’t like feeling like I’ve been caught up in a giant bag trend where it’s nice for a couple of years then looks really out of date.


I've been checking Instagram every few hours or so and it's pretty quiet. Either all the influencer bags got lost in the mail, or Gucci's strategy is mostly to let the design speak for itself. The two people I've shared on this thread probably had their bags gifted (Yoyo Cao's picture was for an editorial) but it's nowhere near Saddle Bag levels of exposure with the influencer set since the Saddle Bag was re-released in a massive PR campaign with loads of gifted bags.

It's a pretty classic design, and based on a model from 1955, so that should give you an indication to its longevity. We all fall in and out of love with bags after a while. Buy things to enjoy as long as you can.


----------



## JoRW

OneMoreDay said:


> I've been checking Instagram every few hours or so and it's pretty quiet. Either all the influencer bags got lost in the mail, or Gucci's strategy is mostly to let the design speak for itself. The two people I've shared on this thread probably had their bags gifted (Yoyo Cao's picture was for an editorial) but it's nowhere near Saddle Bag levels of exposure with the influencer set since the Saddle Bag was re-released in a massive PR campaign with loads of gifted bags.
> 
> It's a pretty classic design, and based on a model from 1955, so that should give you an indication to its longevity. We all fall in and out of love with bags after a while. Buy things to enjoy as long as you can.


Thanks!


----------



## Miss World

Veronika Heilbrunner wearing the new Gucci 1955 Horsebit bag.


----------



## Miss World

Some men wearing the Gucci 1955 Horsebit bag including Ronny Fabulous.


----------



## rose60610

I love horsebit and other equestrian motif things. This bag is pretty.


----------



## Miss World

Sienna Miller featured in Elle Indonesia magazine wearing the Gucci 1955 Horsebit bag.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Chinese singer Chris Lee.


----------



## kprice1019

Did anyone get this bag yet? I love it, it’s currently on the website to order


----------



## JoRW

kprice1019 said:


> Did anyone get this bag yet? I love it, it’s currently on the website to order


Ditto!! Hope someone can share soon - it’s beautiful!


----------



## Miss World

Asian celebrities with the Gucci 1955 Horsebit monogram bag.


----------



## Miss World

More pictures of the Gucci Horsebit bag.


----------



## Miss World

Gucci outfit and Gucci 1955 Horsebit bag.


----------



## JoRW

Anyone know when we can expect this in store?


----------



## Megs

Should be soon - was just in store and asked! I will see if I can get a date from the PR team. I LOVE this bag!


----------



## JoRW

Megs said:


> Should be soon - was just in store and asked! I will see if I can get a date from the PR team. I LOVE this bag!


Yay!!! Me too!!


----------



## minnie04

I just got mine . Super cute and very good size . Can be worn messenger too. It’s a keeper


----------



## OneMoreDay

minnie04 said:


> I just got mine . Super cute and very good size . Can be worn messenger too. It’s a keeper


A beauty! Can you share what fits?


----------



## JoRW

minnie04 said:


> I just got mine . Super cute and very good size . Can be worn messenger too. It’s a keeper


Wow wow WOW!!!! 

Looks absolutely stunning! Send all the picture!


----------



## Ashpera786

I’m sorry it looks like a consignment find Gucci . They’re digging into their old styles . I just like more of the new styles . I just don’t find it to be exciting at all. It’s very safe and boring


----------



## minnie04

OneMoreDay said:


> A beauty! Can you share what fits?



It actually fit quite plenty without being bulky. I can put my compact zippy LV wallet, couple lipsticks and LV key cles small hand lotion and wipes / tissue pack . I think is good size , I was able to transfer most of my items from boy bag to this Gucci .


----------



## papertiger

jimmie staton said:


> Impatiently waiting in line for Papertiger's thoughts as well,  for I am a Gucci fan and a Papertiger fan.  lol
> "J!m"



You're too kind

What can I say excepttthat I LOVE it.

Shame I've bought 2 Hermès bags already this year and am just about to indulge in another,  even that may not stop me, this 55 is totally up my ally.

The original from 1955 was all-leather and we saw a variation of the same 1955 design n SS'15 with the Lady Web in suede or leather. This newer remodel is closer to the original shape. The sigprint is from approx 10 years later (mid 1960s). I have a feeling this shape/sig-print/tan leather trim combo has been issued before too. But that's all great because it must have been a popular and well loved bag design and sold well each time. 

10 reasons it's top of my list.

1. It's a classic classic
2. Just the right amount of Gucci-ness after years of OTT/irony
3. It can be worn by and at any age, making it a great longterm investment
4. Tan and ebony/beige canvas will look great almost all year round.
5. It has a Horse-bit
6. It already looks vintage
7. It's not madly expensive in comparison to other designer bags
8. Easy shoulder bag size.
9. Great leather and hardware
10. Variable strap length


----------



## OneMoreDay

papertiger said:


> You're too kind
> 
> What can I say excepttthat I LOVE it.
> 
> Shame I've bought 2 Hermès bags already this year and am just about to indulge in another,  even that may not stop me, this 55 is totally up my ally.
> 
> The original from 1955 was all-leather and we saw a variation of the same 1955 design n SS'15 with the Lady Web in suede or leather. This newer remodel is closer to the original shape. The sigprint is from approx 10 years later (mid 1960s). I have a feeling this shape/sig-print/tan leather trim combo has been issued before too. But that's all great because it must have been a popular and well loved bag design and sold well each time.
> 
> 10 reasons it's top of my list.
> 
> 1. It's a classic classic
> 2. Just the right amount of Gucci-ness after years of OTT/irony
> 3. It can be worn by and at any age, making it a great longterm investment
> 4. Tan and ebony/beige canvas will look great almost all year round.
> 5. It has a Horse-bit
> 6. It already looks vintage
> 7. It's not madly expensive in comparison to other designer bags
> 8. Easy shoulder bag size.
> 9. Great leather and hardware
> 10. Variable strap length


And it has a Papertiger seal of approval! That's another plus!


----------



## papertiger

averagejoe said:


> This bag looks a lot like the Gucci Lady Web bag from a few years ago:





It's a variation of the same bag. 

The famous mid-00s line of Horse-bit Chain bags by Frida (2002 and on) was also a variation of the same bag but with maxed-out, life-size hardware. The shoulder versions were the closest to the 1955 shape.


----------



## papertiger

Suzil said:


> Thank you for the reference! Not a fan of this print. The one I am so in love with is the guccissima leather one!



The Guccissima only came in the New Jackie. The tassel and the longer strap were removable so you may like to try for one preoved. Look for the smaller of the 2 sizes unless you want a really big bag. I think it's very unlikely AM will do much in Guccissima because it became so synonymous with the last CD and AM seems to steer clear of anything suggesting her work.


----------



## papertiger

JoRW said:


> Do you think this will end up being a popular bag among the influencer set? I love it but don’t like feeling like I’ve been caught up in a giant bag trend where it’s nice for a couple of years then looks really out of date.



Good point, and at this price bracket it could go that way but try not to second guess yourself too much. I bought a Soho Disco despite it's influencer popularity and still love it as an easy Summer bag.

In a way any designer bags are out with the cool crowd ATM. NY was full of chap/free cloth bags and London seems to be backpack central.


----------



## papertiger

minnie04 said:


> I just got mine . Super cute and very good size . Can be worn messenger too. It’s a keeper



Congratulations, so pleased you're pleased


----------



## jimmie staton

papertiger said:


> You're too kind
> 
> What can I say excepttthat I LOVE it.
> 
> Shame I've bought 2 Hermès bags already this year and am just about to indulge in another,  even that may not stop me, this 55 is totally up my ally.
> 
> The original from 1955 was all-leather and we saw a variation of the same 1955 design n SS'15 with the Lady Web in suede or leather. This newer remodel is closer to the original shape. The sigprint is from approx 10 years later (mid 1960s). I have a feeling this shape/sig-print/tan leather trim combo has been issued before too. But that's all great because it must have been a popular and well loved bag design and sold well each time.
> 
> 10 reasons it's top of my list.
> 
> 1. It's a classic classic
> 2. Just the right amount of Gucci-ness after years of OTT/irony
> 3. It can be worn by and at any age, making it a great longterm investment
> 4. Tan and ebony/beige canvas will look great almost all year round.
> 5. It has a Horse-bit
> 6. It already looks vintage
> 7. It's not madly expensive in comparison to other designer bags
> 8. Easy shoulder bag size.
> 9. Great leather and hardware
> 10. Variable strap length


Endorsement deals from Gucci should be coming your way soon and often Papertiger,
"J!m"


----------



## papertiger

jimmie staton said:


> Endorsement deals from Gucci should be coming your way soon and often Papertiger,
> "J!m"


I wish!


----------



## Suzil

papertiger said:


> The Guccissima only came in the New Jackie. The tassel and the longer strap were removable so you may like to try for one preoved. Look for the smaller of the 2 sizes unless you want a really big bag. I think it's very unlikely AM will do much in Guccissima because it became so synonymous with the last CD and AM seems to steer clear of anything suggesting her work.


Great to know! Thank you for the info! And yes, so far I’ve only seen the larger one which is huge on my 5’ short body. The search continues!


----------



## jimmie staton

papertiger said:


> I wish!


I wish that for you as well. 
"J!m"


----------



## OneMoreDay

Adwoa Aboah with a 1955 Horsebit at London Fashion Week. 


	

		
			
		

		
	
  Off duty.


----------



## OneMoreDay

The always lovely Caroline Issa carrying a leather version of the 1955 Horsebit at Milan Fashion Week.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jennie Tsang heading to Gucci's SS20 show with a leather 1955 Horsebit.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Neelofa with a black leather 1955 Horsebit for the Gucci SS2020 show.


----------



## OneMoreDay

1955 Horsebit bags for SS20.


----------



## Miss World

Celebrities including Sienna Miller with the Gucci 1955 Horsebit bag in GG supreme Monogram.


----------



## Miss World

Reese Blutstein wearing the Gucci 1955 Horsebit bag in black leather


----------



## Miss World

More shots of the Gucci Horsebit 1955 Monogram bag


----------



## JoRW

minnie04 said:


> I just got mine . Super cute and very good size . Can be worn messenger too. It’s a keeper


Hi minnie04 - how are you finding the bag? Is it amazing? Also any chance you could post more pics - I’m obsessed


----------



## OneMoreDay

New 1955's have landed on the UK website.
GG Supreme/Red



White Leather



Black Leather



Red Leather



Brown Leather


----------



## OneMoreDay

Blue Leather 1955 Horsebit with Web



	

		
			
		

		
	
 White Leather 1955 Horsebit small bucket bag



Black Leather 1955 Horsebit small bucket bag



Black/Butter Leather 1955 Horsebit small bucket bag



Blue/Red Leather 1955 Horsebit small bucket bag


----------



## OneMoreDay

Black leather 1955 large messenger bag (soft leather)






Beige/brick red Original GG canvas 1955 large messenger bag


----------



## Harper Quinn

Amazing! I found a vintage version in brown leather and cannot wait to receive it. Though this might not stop me from getting the canvas version with the brown trim.


----------



## Miss World

Gucci 1955 Horsebit bag in gg monogram canvas


----------



## Miss World

Gucci 1955 Horsebit bag in canvas with brown leather trim


----------



## stylistbydesign

OneMoreDay said:


> Blue Leather 1955 Horsebit with Web
> View attachment 4567110
> View attachment 4567111
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White Leather 1955 Horsebit small bucket bag
> View attachment 4567113
> View attachment 4567114
> 
> Black Leather 1955 Horsebit small bucket bag
> View attachment 4567115
> View attachment 4567116
> 
> Black/Butter Leather 1955 Horsebit small bucket bag
> View attachment 4567118
> View attachment 4567119
> 
> Blue/Red Leather 1955 Horsebit small bucket bag
> View attachment 4567120
> View attachment 4567121


I am loving the two-toned navy/red bucket bag!  And the 1955 bag really brings the Lady Web to mind, which is a personal fave of mine.


----------



## CM SF

Miss World said:


> Gucci 1955 Horsebit bag in gg monogram canvas


I love this! Who is she?! Makes me want the bag even more.


----------



## Ashpera786

Nordstrom just had them on the website but delivery date is 05 / 2020? They want you to place preorder and will get it in like 6 months? Does anyone have experience with Nordstrom preorder? Do you think they might have it sooner than that. I like to get it from them since I have some credit I can apply. 

initially I thought it was little boring but what I like about it is ; it’s a easy bag you can wear crossbody or shoulder. I like the all leather brown sugar version and blue with suede web is pretty nice too .


----------



## CM SF

Ashpera786 said:


> Nordstrom just had them on the website but delivery date is 05 / 2020? They want you to place preorder and will get it in like 6 months? Does anyone have experience with Nordstrom preorder? Do you think they might have it sooner than that. I like to get it from them since I have some credit I can apply.
> 
> initially I thought it was little boring but what I like about it is ; it’s a easy bag you can wear crossbody or shoulder. I like the all leather brown sugar version and blue with suede web is pretty nice too .



I was actually considering placing the order through Nordstrom today and then saw that. They usually end up sending it out sooner than that but it does take a lot longer than ordering direct from Gucci. The other department stores have a similar ship date which is so strange!


----------



## Ashpera786

May of next year is a long wait for me . I’m not sure I’m that hot for this bag. I mean I think most I can wait Is 2 months 
I’m not sure if I should place an order through them and see what happens in a month? 
I think they’re trying to create high demand on this bag . Maybe they instructed department stores to release it slowly . It’s available on Gucci website for immediate delivery. It doesn’t make any sense at all . 
I also have my eye on givenchy gv3 in medium . I might just do that.


----------



## CM SF

Really digging this bag- especially since I saw the previous post with the tattooed girl. 
I'm super casual: jeans/workout pants, tee and sneakers everyday- work from home /Mom uniform.
As far as Gucci goes I have the black Coco Capitan waist bag, Ghost small crossbody, Small Rajah shoulder bag and GG strawberry wristlet- an eclectic mix lol.

Which version do you think would be the most versatile for me? I'm drawn to the monogram but also worried I have too many monogram items (screener sneakers, belts, etc.) that I would get more use from a solid color. Please share your thoughts!


----------



## Ashpera786

CM SF said:


> Really digging this bag- especially since I saw the previous post with the tattooed girl.
> I'm super casual: jeans/workout pants, tee and sneakers everyday- work from home /Mom uniform.
> As far as Gucci goes I have the black Coco Capitan waist bag, Ghost small crossbody, Small Rajah shoulder bag and GG strawberry wristlet- an eclectic mix lol.
> 
> Which version do you think would be the most versatile for me? I'm drawn to the monogram but also worried I have too many monogram items (screener sneakers, belts, etc.) that I would get more use from a solid color. Please share your thoughts!



I think monogram is for somebody who wears jeans and casual outfits and you just throw that on or other version will be wearing this tonal outfits which browns , beige tones, camel coats. 
Sounds like you can totally pull off this look. Also it’s instantly recognizable because of the logos . Since they kept the logo very minimal ; I think having logos kinda brings that brand power. I love the web one with navy too because that also says “ hey I’m Gucci  “ only concern will be having suede and it just wears more difficult. 


the other ones are little more subtle ; I mean it will be recognized and also quality bag but also can be something else . Horsebit is not exclusive to Gucci. Just like horsebit loafers ; there is so many knock offs now that I cannot tell them apart from the real deal. It’s very hard to have Gucci logo bag or stripe version . I think your going to get one get the logo or web version . 

I am also a mom and cross body bags have been essential for me . Something you can just throw on easily and complete outfit . Still have hands free is great . I just recently got Zumi shoulder bag and rajah small shoulder bag too . Both in burgundy lol I know it sounds insane but I’m just attracted to that color lately but that’s enough for me . Which color rajah do you have ? That bag I’ve been really shying away from. It’s little too over the top sometimes.


----------



## CM SF

Ashpera786 said:


> I think monogram is for somebody who wears jeans and casual outfits and you just throw that on or other version will be wearing this tonal outfits which browns , beige tones, camel coats.
> Sounds like you can totally pull off this look. Also it’s instantly recognizable because of the logos . Since they kept the logo very minimal ; I think having logos kinda brings that brand power. I love the web one with navy too because that also says “ hey I’m Gucci  “ only concern will be having suede and it just wears more difficult.
> 
> 
> the other ones are little more subtle ; I mean it will be recognized and also quality bag but also can be something else . Horsebit is not exclusive to Gucci. Just like horsebit loafers ; there is so many knock offs now that I cannot tell them apart from the real deal. It’s very hard to have Gucci logo bag or stripe version . I think your going to get one get the logo or web version .
> 
> I am also a mom and cross body bags have been essential for me . Something you can just throw on easily and complete outfit . Still have hands free is great . I just recently got Zumi shoulder bag and rajah small shoulder bag too . Both in burgundy lol I know it sounds insane but I’m just attracted to that color lately but that’s enough for me . Which color rajah do you have ? That bag I’ve been really shying away from. It’s little too over the top sometimes.



Thanks for the thorough response! I agree with a lot of what you said and you're right I will probably go with one that is a bit more Gucci than the solid leather.

I have the Rajah in the mini gg monogram, I like it but haven't worn it yet. It was more impulse than anything!


----------



## Ashpera786

I am between two colors . Either brown sugar all leather or blue one with web. I would say blue one looks amazing but I’m scared of suede looking dull in real life. I haven’t seen any pictures of it besides Gucci website . Which color should I go for ?


----------



## CM SF

Ashpera786 said:


> I am between two colors . Either brown sugar all leather or blue one with web. I would say blue one looks amazing but I’m scared of suede looking dull in real life. I haven’t seen any pictures of it besides Gucci website . Which color should I go for ?



I like the navy with the web. Is it suede, I think it appears more like velvet?


----------



## Ashpera786

CM SF said:


> I like the navy with the web. Is it suede, I think it appears more like velvet?


When I look at the photos that’s what I taught also but description says it’s suede . I am not sure how it will look in real life


----------



## Ashpera786

Correction ; microfiber lining - suede like finish ? 
I’m not sure it will look old fast. All leather when it wears develops a character but I’m little scared of the web. Which one should I go for ?


----------



## stylistbydesign

Ashpera786 said:


> Nordstrom just had them on the website but delivery date is 05 / 2020? They want you to place preorder and will get it in like 6 months? Does anyone have experience with Nordstrom preorder? Do you think they might have it sooner than that. I like to get it from them since I have some credit I can apply.
> 
> initially I thought it was little boring but what I like about it is ; it’s a easy bag you can wear crossbody or shoulder. I like the all leather brown sugar version and blue with suede web is pretty nice too .


Typically, with new releases, Gucci prioritizes their own website/stores for a few months, before it comes to other retailers.  I have pre-ordered a Gucci bag through Nordstrom, just to get the  Nordstrom 10 point bonus that was running (that was a nice Nordy reward!).  If I'm remembering correctly, there was a wait of about 90 days from order date......so I waited, but not nearly as long as the date on the Nordstrom website. 

I really would like a Supreme Canvas version with black leather trim in the 1955 bag!  It's a gorgeous shape.


----------



## addicted2mala

Ashpera786 said:


> I am between two colors . Either brown sugar all leather or blue one with web. I would say blue one looks amazing but I’m scared of suede looking dull in real life. I haven’t seen any pictures of it besides Gucci website . Which color should I go for ?


I have the same dilemma Love the brown bag but had been on the lookout for a navy bag. Would love it in navy but without the web.


----------



## Ashpera786

papertiger said:


> You're too kind
> 
> What can I say excepttthat I LOVE it.
> 
> Shame I've bought 2 Hermès bags already this year and am just about to indulge in another,  even that may not stop me, this 55 is totally up my ally.
> 
> The original from 1955 was all-leather and we saw a variation of the same 1955 design n SS'15 with the Lady Web in suede or leather. This newer remodel is closer to the original shape. The sigprint is from approx 10 years later (mid 1960s). I have a feeling this shape/sig-print/tan leather trim combo has been issued before too. But that's all great because it must have been a popular and well loved bag design and sold well each time.
> 
> 10 reasons it's top of my list.
> 
> 1. It's a classic classic
> 2. Just the right amount of Gucci-ness after years of OTT/irony
> 3. It can be worn by and at any age, making it a great longterm investment
> 4. Tan and ebony/beige canvas will look great almost all year round.
> 5. It has a Horse-bit
> 6. It already looks vintage
> 7. It's not madly expensive in comparison to other designer bags
> 8. Easy shoulder bag size.
> 9. Great leather and hardware
> 10sinc
> 
> 
> I was planning on getting either brown or blue or be with web . Which one do you think will be the best option?
> Also I have my eye on Gucci padlock with bamboo handle in canvas print so I was thinking of saving my print love for that one .
> Also what do you think of that new padlock bamboo handle bag? Do you think the older ones are better ?
> I would love your opinion since you are named as the Gucci expert thank you so much


----------



## papertiger

Hi @Ashpera786

I saw the brown and navy/webstripe last week and they are both stunning.

The brown is a wonderful nutmeg colour, neither reddy nor flat. And the navy is wonderful, slightly more Guccified because of the webstripe. I would have trouble choosing too.

I am possibly waiting for the 2020 python version but otherwise I would have personally had a hard time choosing between the same CWs. I was leaning towards the navy until I saw the brown IRL. 

The mono-print is Ltd Ed in my neck of the woods but actually I preferred the all-leather versions on me.

I'm still not a fan of the faux suede interiors, to my mind and for the money they should be real suede.


----------



## LemonDrop

Miss World said:


> Gucci 1955 Horsebit bag in gg monogram canvas



is she a Gucci model or IG influencer?



Ashpera786 said:


> Nordstrom just had them on the website but delivery date is 05 / 2020? They want you to place preorder and will get it in like 6 months? Does anyone have experience with Nordstrom preorder? Do you think they might have it sooner than that. I like to get it from them since I have some credit I can apply.
> 
> initially I thought it was little boring but what I like about it is ; it’s a easy bag you can wear crossbody or shoulder. I like the all leather brown sugar version and blue with suede web is pretty nice too .





Ashpera786 said:


> May of next year is a long wait for me . I’m not sure I’m that hot for this bag. I mean I think most I can wait Is 2 months
> I’m not sure if I should place an order through them and see what happens in a month?
> I think they’re trying to create high demand on this bag . Maybe they instructed department stores to release it slowly . It’s available on Gucci website for immediate delivery. It doesn’t make any sense at all .
> I also have my eye on givenchy gv3 in medium . I might just do that.



I just ordered a Gucci wallet from Nordstrom that said backordered till May 2020. Not pre but back. It shipped within the week. I was in a boutique today and they said it was current season item. So not sure If that helps much but does show their estimated dates can be wildly off.


----------



## fabuleux

OneMoreDay said:


> Blue Leather 1955 Horsebit with Web
> View attachment 4567110
> View attachment 4567111
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White Leather 1955 Horsebit small bucket bag
> View attachment 4567113
> View attachment 4567114
> 
> Black Leather 1955 Horsebit small bucket bag
> View attachment 4567115
> View attachment 4567116
> 
> Black/Butter Leather 1955 Horsebit small bucket bag
> View attachment 4567118
> View attachment 4567119
> 
> Blue/Red Leather 1955 Horsebit small bucket bag
> View attachment 4567120
> View attachment 4567121


That bucket bag is awesome!!


----------



## Ashpera786

papertiger said:


> Hi @Ashpera786
> 
> I saw the brown and navy/webstripe last week and they are both stunning.
> 
> The brown is a wonderful nutmeg colour, neither reddy nor flat. And the navy is wonderful, slightly more Guccified because of the webstripe. I would have trouble choosing too.
> 
> I am possibly waiting for the 2020 python version but otherwise I would have personally had a hard time choosing between the same CWs. I was leaning towards the navy until I saw the brown IRL.
> 
> The mono-print is Ltd Ed in my neck of the woods but actually I preferred the all-leather versions on me.
> 
> I'm still not a fan of the faux suede interiors, to my mind and for the money they should be real suede.



This is very helpful. I was leaning towards navy too because I felt like stripes made it more Gucci but I think I’m going to go for brown since it has the Celine classic color vibe. I love the monogram print too but I wear a lot of print dresses and it would clash with me . Thank you so much for your help. 

I agree with the interior not being real suede . For the money they should have all leather interior at least so you don’t have to worry about lipstick stains or looking dirty. 
Also one more question since you’ve seen them in person. Navy one stripes looks like it’s velvet or very soft looking material ? Is it ? Or is it just the regular web that they use ? 

Thank you


----------



## papertiger

Ashpera786 said:


> This is very helpful. I was leaning towards navy too because I felt like stripes made it more Gucci but I think I’m going to go for brown since it has the Celine classic color vibe. I love the monogram print too but I wear a lot of print dresses and it would clash with me . Thank you so much for your help.
> 
> I agree with the interior not being real suede . For the money they should have all leather interior at least so you don’t have to worry about lipstick stains or looking dirty.
> Also one more question since you’ve seen them in person. Navy one stripes looks like it’s velvet or very soft looking material ? Is it ? Or is it just the regular web that they use ?
> 
> Thank you



Just a follow up note

I went to Gucci yesterday and compared the navy and brown more closely. I just thought you'd like to know the following:

The navy is polished calf but the brown, like the other all-leather versions is a subtle stamped leather. The navy will be far more delicate and probably will scratch more a, fine for occasional use and the brown more Hardy perfect for everyday.


----------



## Ashpera786

papertiger said:


> Just a follow up note
> 
> I went to Gucci yesterday and compared the navy and brown more closely. I just thought you'd like to know the following:
> 
> The navy is polished calf but the brown, like the other all-leather versions is a subtle stamped leather. The navy will be far more delicate and probably will scratch more a, fine for occasional use and the brown more Hardy perfect for everyday.



this is super helpful . I think I’m going to place an order that one . It’s great everyday bag. Good luck with Python version , it’s bag perfection and so special. I also love the look of ostrich one too!  

Let me know if by any chance you saw new Gucci padlock bag with bamboo handle . I’m just so in love with the look also. I am also wondering what you think of it ? 
Older padlock shapes felt little bit of old and this one looks so fun . I want to add one Gucci bag with supreme canvas and I don’t know which style will be the best . I like Dionysus but sort of tired of seeing them . The padlocks are great but shapes are little boring. Only one excites me  is the new padlock but haven’t seen single photo anywhere . Anyways you’ve been so great to correspond with  thank you so much for all the help!


----------



## baghagg

Harper Quinn said:


> Amazing! I found a vintage version in brown leather and cannot wait to receive it. Though this might not stop me from getting the canvas version with the brown trim.


That's awesome!


----------



## Chanellover2015

Miss World said:


> More shots of the Gucci Horsebit 1955 Monogram bag





Ashpera786 said:


> I am between two colors . Either brown sugar all leather or blue one with web. I would say blue one looks amazing but I’m scared of suede looking dull in real life. I haven’t seen any pictures of it besides Gucci website . Which color should I go for ?



Omg those are the two that I also had in mind! I’m also torn between these two. The best thing for me it would be to see them IRL and make a decision then.


----------



## Miss World

Viviana Volpicella with the Gucci Horsebit 1955 Bag in Monogram with red leather trim.


----------



## Ashpera786

Chanellover2015 said:


> Omg those are the two that I also had in mind! I’m also torn between these two. The best thing for me it would be to see them IRL and make a decision then.


 
Most popular one is the canvas one but i am planning on wearing this bag as a day bag and it clashes with me . The navy one is so beautiful and stripe makes it more Gucci but it’s smooth leather and I have smooth leather bags and no matter how careful I am it gets a scuff or scratch. For that reason I preordered honey milk one . I think gold hardware and light brown looks very good together plus I’ve had another member saw it in person and told me that one has sort of a texture and that is very useful for me ; not to get scratches easily . I’m not sure when it’ll be delivered . I preordered it from Nordstrom . I’m not sure when I’ll get my hands on it. 
I think what you choose depends on how careful  you are with your bags . Both options are stunning especially navy and gold is also such a classic combo . I went with beigey option because I really need a neutral bag. Gucci always have these stripes which I love , gives kinda casual feel but sometimes I dress very classic and need that very classic bag that is not over the top. I was in love with Celine classic box bag because it’s that classic bag that will never go out of style but it has no brand power. Very few people know it’s Celine bag. This new horsebit checks all boxes ; it’s classic , will never go out style , it has brand power although it’s subtle . Has great compartments . It’s vintage looking which is very on trend . 

You cannot go wrong with any color you choose . Perfect way to choose is every day you dress up think which bag color would I rather grab? Which one will look best with my outfits ? In a week you should have clear idea.


----------



## doni

I am also looking at this bag in the brown as I “need” a caramel color shoulder bag with gold hardware and this is right up my alley in terms of its look, size and everything. I am going to the store to pick up a hood this week so want to try it in person.

I have a few issues with it though so far. First the interior. Even if I would be happy to pay for it, I do realize that not having leather makes sense in terms of cost and weight, but I hate that microfiber lining. It pills terribly and I find synthetics nasty to the touch. I prefer a simple cotton lining. Plus it really detracts from the vintage feel of the bag, not having a leather lining...

Then, I have come to appreciate a back outside pocket for the phone in shoulder bags and think it’s a pity this doesn’t have one.

And finally, I wear Gucci loafers a lot and now that I have broken my toe and heels are out of the question for a while, I will do even more. I wonder, do you think it is an overkill of horsebit, wearing this bag with the loafers?


----------



## doni

Found this great pic:


----------



## OneMoreDay

doni said:


> Found this great pic:
> 
> View attachment 4581975


Lovely!


----------



## papertiger

doni said:


> I am also looking at this bag in the brown as I “need” a caramel color shoulder bag with gold hardware and this is right up my alley in terms of its look, size and everything. I am going to the store to pick up a hood this week so want to try it in person.
> 
> I have a few issues with it though so far. First the interior. Even if I would be happy to pay for it, I do realize that not having leather makes sense in terms of cost and weight, but I hate that microfiber lining. It pills terribly and I find synthetics nasty to the touch. I prefer a simple cotton lining. Plus it really detracts from the vintage feel of the bag, not having a leather lining...
> 
> Then, I have come to appreciate a back outside pocket for the phone in shoulder bags and think it’s a pity this doesn’t have one.
> 
> And finally, I wear Gucci loafers a lot and now that I have broken my toe and heels are out of the question for a while, I will do even more. I wonder, do you think it is an overkill of horsebit, wearing this bag with the loafers?



In the Gucci lexicon of Guccifixation stll very subtle.


----------



## papertiger

doni said:


> Found this great pic:
> 
> View attachment 4581975



That's gorgeous, it really shows the bag to its advantage.


----------



## Ashpera786

doni said:


> I am also looking at this bag in the brown as I “need” a caramel color shoulder bag with gold hardware and this is right up my alley in terms of its look, size and everything. I am going to the store to pick up a hood this week so want to try it in person.
> 
> I have a few issues with it though so far. First the interior. Even if I would be happy to pay for it, I do realize that not having leather makes sense in terms of cost and weight, but I hate that microfiber lining. It pills terribly and I find synthetics nasty to the touch. I prefer a simple cotton lining. Plus it really detracts from the vintage feel of the bag, not having a leather lining...
> 
> Then, I have come to appreciate a back outside pocket for the phone in shoulder bags and think it’s a pity this doesn’t have one.
> 
> And finally, I wear Gucci loafers a lot and now that I have broken my toe and heels are out of the question for a while, I will do even more. I wonder, do you think it is an overkill of horsebit, wearing this bag with the loafers?



no not at all . I was watching the Gucci runway show really quick and 2020 horsebit pointy toes with opaque tights were on most models . I think 2020 is going to be all about Gucci horsebit ; the bags , belts , loafers . If you feel comfortable with it , definitely checks the chic part. 
Also logo is very subtle you can wear multiple pieces without looking cheesy 

Yes , I’m agree with interior being cheap . I’ve seen some ysl bags lately and it had lamb skin interior and costs less . I wouldn’t want lambskin interior since it’s very delicate but I also would have loved all leather interior . I love when leather wears gets more beautiful and softer. 
Gucci can definitely do that but I suspect they want to be homogeneous. Just like Chanel , part of having a successful line is staying consistent. Being loyal to old customers as well. 
Phone part is a good point too , always useful to have back part but that works best for bags that stand on table or handheld like Gucci Dionysus in medium. than you stick your phone in back slot without opening the front . 
I think horsebit is exclusively crossbody and shoulder bag. It’s very hard to stick something in the back while wearing it. Best part is opening mechanism is very easy. You pull up and it’s open ; first slot looks like it will accommodate any size phone . 
Let me know if you spot new Gucci padlock with bamboo handle in the store ! Lol


----------



## CM SF

CM SF said:


> Really digging this bag- especially since I saw the previous post with the tattooed girl.
> I'm super casual: jeans/workout pants, tee and sneakers everyday- work from home /Mom uniform.
> As far as Gucci goes I have the black Coco Capitan waist bag, Ghost small crossbody, Small Rajah shoulder bag and GG strawberry wristlet- an eclectic mix lol.
> 
> Which version do you think would be the most versatile for me? I'm drawn to the monogram but also worried I have too many monogram items (screener sneakers, belts, etc.) that I would get more use from a solid color. Please share your thoughts!



I’ve been thinking about this bag nonstop but I’m still so torn on which version to get.

Ashpera786 gave a great response but I would really appreciate a few more opinions!


----------



## Ashpera786

CM SF said:


> I’ve been thinking about this bag nonstop but I’m still so torn on which version to get.
> 
> Ashpera786 gave a great response but I would really appreciate a few more opinions!


You and me both . I am between Gucci Dionysus wi


CM SF said:


> I’ve been thinking about this bag nonstop but I’m still so torn on which version to get.
> 
> Ashpera786 gave a great response but I would really appreciate a few more opinions!


im torn apart too . Yesterday I was convinced Gucci Dionysus with blue crystals was awsome but today I’m back to horsebit obsession. I think it would help a lot if I saw horsebit in person . It’s very hard to have a feeling how the bag would look on you by just photos. I’m going to call my local Gucci today to see if they have it in the store.


----------



## CM SF

Ashpera786 said:


> You and me both . I am between Gucci Dionysus wi
> 
> im torn apart too . Yesterday I was convinced Gucci Dionysus with blue crystals was awsome but today I’m back to horsebit obsession. I think it would help a lot if I saw horsebit in person . It’s very hard to have a feeling how the bag would look on you by just photos. I’m going to call my local Gucci today to see if they have it in the store.



To be honest, I would do the 1955 over the Dionysus. I really like the Dionysus but feel the horsebit is a more versatile bag and the Dionysus has been out a long time.

 Is the brown still your top pick? I will do monogram, love the navy web but I don’t want to worry about scratches, wear on the stripe etc. I wish I was someone who didn’t care about that but I do!

If you go in store, please post pics! I’m enjoying your commentary it’s helpful to talk it out. I’ve made way too many impulsive purchases and I’m working on being more selective instead of buying selling etc.


----------



## Ashpera786

If you go in store, please post pics! I’m enjoying your commentary it’s helpful to talk it out. I’ve made way too many impulsive purchases and I’m working on being more selective instead of buying selling etc.[/QUOTE]


CM SF said:


> To be honest, I would do the 1955 over the Dionysus. I really like the Dionysus but feel the horsebit is a more versatile bag and the Dionysus has been out a long time.
> 
> Is the brown still your top pick? I will do monogram, love the navy web but I don’t want to worry about scratches, wear on the stripe etc. I wish I was someone who didn’t care about that but I do!
> 
> If you go in store, please post pics! I’m enjoying your commentary it’s helpful to talk it out. I’ve made way too many impulsive purchases and I’m working on being more selective instead of buying selling etc.



I enjoy discussing this with you too . Not many people I can discuss my obsession with bags . It’s nice to talk this out. I also made some impulse buys and I like to buy so I can wear pieces long term. 
I love horsebit because it’s kinda bag you can take into grocery store and not feel awkward . Other Gucci styles are little over the top for running errands and being out and about. I still like to dress nice when I’m out in a regular day. 
I had a very loved Chloe Tess in nut color and that was my day bag but after only few months hardware changed color. It was a great bag . 
Chloe has really bad quality ; I can’t think of any Gucci bags changing hardware in color. That’s why I love the brand. It could last for a really long time and be such a easy bag with so much style . 
What I don’t like it’s that if you are not getting canvas one; the horsebit alone doesnt say Gucci . Even Dionysus back side has embossed Gucci writing . Dionysus logo is instantly recognized . Being around Long time means established. 

i just need to see horsebit in person which I intend to do soon . I would only know when I get my hand on it and wear it crossbody . I will definitely post some photos for you


----------



## doni

So, my Gucci store is closed for reforms which I knew about but I thought they would be over by now... Hence I was not able to check the 1955 (in the brown sugar) in person.
As it happens, the new Celine (without an é) store has just opened in town, just opposite to Gucci. So having nowhere to go I had to check it out, and a tan natural leather Classic waved to me from the sparkly white marble shelves.   I know it is quite a different bag (and a different price) but let's say that my need for a caramel+gold hw boxy shoulder bag is now covered.

I also saw the new Saint Laurent Carré (with an é)  which is comparable to but even a tad cheaper than the 1955 but still manages to have a real suede interior.
Quite pissed off with Gucci at the moment, as their website have lost a shipment  and they seem utterly unable to solve the issue...


----------



## doni

papertiger said:


> In the Gucci lexicon of Guccifixation stll very subtle.


Love this! 



Ashpera786 said:


> no not at all . I was watching the Gucci runway show really quick and 2020 horsebit pointy toes with opaque tights were on most models . I think 2020 is going to be all about Gucci horsebit ; the bags , belts , loafers . If you feel comfortable with it , definitely checks the chic part.
> Also logo is very subtle you can wear multiple pieces without looking cheesy
> ...
> Phone part is a good point too , always useful to have back part but that works best for bags that stand on table or handheld like Gucci Dionysus in medium. than you stick your phone in back slot without opening the front .
> I think horsebit is exclusively crossbody and shoulder bag. It’s very hard to stick something in the back while wearing it. Best part is opening mechanism is very easy. You pull up and it’s open ; first slot looks like it will accommodate any size phone .
> Let me know if you spot new Gucci padlock with bamboo handle in the store ! Lol



Thanks! Good point about the opening. For the back pocket, the Constance for example manages it and it is so practical!
That said, I just got the Celine classic which also does not have a back pocket (why on earth not?) and is not the most practical bag in the world...


----------



## doni

CM SF said:


> I’ve been thinking about this bag nonstop but I’m still so torn on which version to get.



The blue is beautiful, but I would go with the brown because I find it easier and more versatile. It is also more subtle. I think it is a bag you could wear with almost anything to almost anywhere, whereas the blue is more complicated.


----------



## papertiger

doni said:


> So, my Gucci store is closed for reforms which I knew about but I thought they would be over by now... Hence I was not able to check the 1955 (in the brown sugar) in person.
> As it happens, the new Celine (without an é) store has just opened in town, just opposite to Gucci. So having nowhere to go I had to check it out, and a tan natural leather Classic waved to me from the sparkly white marble shelves.   I know it is quite a different bag (and a different price) but let's say that my need for a caramel+gold hw boxy shoulder bag is now covered.
> 
> I also saw the new Saint Laurent Carré (with an é)  which is comparable to but even a tad cheaper than the 1955 but still manages to have a real suede interior.
> Quite pissed off with Gucci at the moment, as their website have lost a shipment  and they seem utterly unable to solve the issue...



Well the Celine Box (accent or not) is fabulous so many congratulations. 

I will check out the YSL, thanks for the thought.

Gucci's online CS is often appalling. However, they did once get a pair of boots to me after having to locate me in an amazingly remote part of the world in time for Christmas. I always just keep emailing them even if there's no answer. Someone is reading it. The best of luck with solving the issue, I hope they can resolve the matter.


----------



## Ashpera786

doni said:


> So, my Gucci store is closed for reforms which I knew about but I thought they would be over by now... Hence I was not able to check the 1955 (in the brown sugar) in person.
> As it happens, the new Celine (without an é) store has just opened in town, just opposite to Gucci. So having nowhere to go I had to check it out, and a tan natural leather Classic waved to me from the sparkly white marble shelves.   I know it is quite a different bag (and a different price) but let's say that my need for a caramel+gold hw boxy shoulder bag is now covered.
> 
> I also saw the new Saint Laurent Carré (with an é)  which is comparable to but even a tad cheaper than the 1955 but still manages to have a real suede interior.
> Quite pissed off with Gucci at the moment, as their website have lost a shipment  and they seem utterly unable to solve the issue...



omg such a great choice . I’ve been stalking Celine classic bag for a while now. Such a classic choice . congratulations)). I was also wondering the carre bag . Do you like it in person ?

I already ordered Gucci Dionysus and I still need a beige my everyday bag. I’m either going to wait for horsebit or two bag options; my old bag is on stock which is Chloe Tess bag or givenchy gv3 in medium ? 

To be quite honest horsebit still on my mind heavily but shipping is too long and I don’t like waiting for a bag that long.


----------



## CM SF

Ashpera786 said:


> To be quite honest horsebit still on my mind heavily but shipping is too long and I don’t like waiting for a bag that long.



If you order from Gucci’s website the bag is available immediately.


----------



## doni

Thanks! very happy with the Celine specially as it is in the beautiful natural leather, can't wait for it to get patina.
The YSL Carré, I found it a bit meh. Nothing wrong with it, it is a perfectly nice bag, very basic, but it didn't wow me. The 1955 has more personality. BUT it has a nice suede interior!




papertiger said:


> Well the Celine Box (accent or not) is fabulous so many congratulations.
> 
> I will check out the YSL, thanks for the thought.
> 
> .





Ashpera786 said:


> omg such a great choice . I’ve been stalking Celine classic bag for a while now. Such a classic choice . congratulations)). I was also wondering the carre bag . Do you like it in person ?
> 
> I already ordered Gucci Dionysus and I still need a beige my everyday bag. I’m either going to wait for horsebit or two bag options; my old bag is on stock which is Chloe Tess bag or givenchy gv3 in medium ?
> 
> To be quite honest horsebit still on my mind heavily but shipping is too long and I don’t like waiting for a bag that long.


----------



## papertiger

CM SF said:


> To be honest, I would do the 1955 over the Dionysus. I really like the Dionysus but feel the horsebit is a more versatile bag and the Dionysus has been out a long time.
> 
> Is the brown still your top pick? I will do monogram, love the navy web but I don’t want to worry about scratches, wear on the stripe etc. I wish I was someone who didn’t care about that but I do!
> 
> If you go in store, please post pics! I’m enjoying your commentary it’s helpful to talk it out. I’ve made way too many impulsive purchases and I’m working on being more selective instead of buying selling etc.



I don't think the brown leather will show scratches as it's made from stamped leather


----------



## papertiger

Ashpera786 said:


> If you go in store, please post pics! I’m enjoying your commentary it’s helpful to talk it out. I’ve made way too many impulsive purchases and I’m working on being more selective instead of buying selling etc.
> 
> 
> I enjoy discussing this with you too . Not many people I can discuss my obsession with bags . It’s nice to talk this out. I also made some impulse buys and I like to buy so I can wear pieces long term.
> I love horsebit because it’s kinda bag you can take into grocery store and not feel awkward . Other Gucci styles are little over the top for running errands and being out and about. I still like to dress nice when I’m out in a regular day.
> I had a very loved Chloe Tess in nut color and that was my day bag but after only few months hardware changed color. It was a great bag .
> Chloe has really bad quality ; I can’t think of any Gucci bags changing hardware in color. That’s why I love the brand. It could last for a really long time and be such a easy bag with so much style .
> What I don’t like it’s that if you are not getting canvas one; the horsebit alone doesnt say Gucci . Even Dionysus back side has embossed Gucci writing . Dionysus logo is instantly recognized . Being around Long time means established.
> 
> i just need to see horsebit in person which I intend to do soon . I would only know when I get my hand on it and wear it crossbody . I will definitely post some photos for you



The horse bit alone does say GUCCI IMO. Not as in ya face as the mono print but it easily says Gucci


----------



## Miss World

Some photos of the full leather 1955 Horsebit bags from Gucci’s Instagram page.


----------



## Miss World

Some photos of the Gucci 1955 Horsebit bag in red and white leather.


----------



## Miss World

The Gucci 1955 Horsebit bag in canvas with red leather trim. I really like this colour combination.


----------



## Miss World

Some in store modshots of the Gucci Horsebit bag


----------



## Miss World

The 1955 bag in Monogram canvas looks great with the jeans


----------



## Miss World

More pictures of people who own the canvas Gucci 1955 Horsebit bag


----------



## Miss World

A cool lady with Gucci 1955 Horsebit bag in Monogram canvas with brown trim.


----------



## Miss World

Lou Doillon with the Gucci Horsebit 1955 bag in monogram canvas and brown leather. She looks great and the bag seems to be a favourite of hers recently.


----------



## snibor

Miss World said:


> Some in store modshots of the Gucci Horsebit bag


I absolutely love it!


----------



## Miss World

snibor said:


> I absolutely love it!


Do you think you’ll be purchasing one Snibor? Which colour would you get? I’m really considering buying one. They look so practical and classic.


----------



## snibor

Miss World said:


> Do you think you’ll be purchasing one Snibor? Which colour would you get? I’m really considering buying one. They look so practical and classic.


I can’t do it at the moment.  But I’m actually loving the mono/brown you posted and I’ve been straying from mono bags lately. But this looks so good.  I also like the horsebit belts, Dionysus belts too, the list goes on lol.  I’m even admiring some men’s pieces. Gucci is just so hot right now.  If only I could win the lottery.


----------



## Cicci783

What do you think about this Ophidia crossbody bag making a comparison with the Horsebit? 

https://www.gucci.com/it/it/pr/wome...tName=ProductGrid&categoryPath=Women/Handbags


----------



## Miss World

Cicci783 said:


> What do you think about this Ophidia crossbody bag making a comparison with the Horsebit?
> 
> https://www.gucci.com/it/it/pr/wome...tName=ProductGrid&categoryPath=Women/Handbags


I think the Ophidia one you posted is slightly more casual because of its long shoulder strap and that it mainly for crossbody. It would also be lighter than the Horsebit and perfect for everyday use. I think it’s just as nice as the Horsebit bag but the Horsebit can be dressed up more and used for both day and night.


----------



## Miss World

More pictures of the Gucci Horsebit bag on a lady with a tall frame


----------



## Miss World

Alexa Chung wearing the Gucci 1955 Horsebit bag and also featured on a male in the Gucci ad campaign.


----------



## Miss World

Actress Zoe Saldana with her Gucci 1955 Horsebit bag.


----------



## Cicci783

Miss World said:


> I think the Ophidia one you posted is slightly more casual because of its long shoulder strap and that it mainly for crossbody. It would also be lighter than the Horsebit and perfect for everyday use. I think it’s just as nice as the Horsebit bag but the Horsebit can be dressed up more and used for both day and night.


Thank you for your feedback.


----------



## Gringach

I absolutely felt in love with the design of this bag!!! I believe this design is here to stay and considering purchasing one.. 
I really wish to put a bag collection in place that will last for long.. Both in the construction of the bags and their design 
I am not a logo person at first but considering a LV Mono Speedy for its durability as well so..
Which one would you think has the biggest staying power?
The all leather ones or the logo ones?
Thanks for your feedback, I am totally new to Gucci


----------



## papertiger

Gringach said:


> I absolutely felt in love with the design of this bag!!! I believe this design is here to stay and considering purchasing one..
> I really wish to put a bag collection in place that will last for long.. Both in the construction of the bags and their design
> I am not a logo person at first but considering a LV Mono Speedy for its durability as well so..
> Which one would you think has the biggest staying power?
> The all leather ones or the logo ones?
> Thanks for your feedback, I am totally new to Gucci



According to my SA the sig-print is the most popular with tourists but the leather her more reg. clients. 

The stamped leather will be the most durable
The sig-print will also be durable but may lose it's crispness sooner that the all leather. 
The Navy has different leather (like Hermes Box leather in polished calf) and will show scratches and the velvet stripe could look grubby but it's astonishingly beautiful


----------



## Gringach

papertiger said:


> According to my SA the sig-print is the most popular with tourists but the leather her more reg. clients.
> 
> The stamped leather will be the most durable
> The sig-print will also be durable but may lose it's crispness sooner that the all leather.
> The Navy has different leather (like Hermes Box leather in polished calf) and will show scratches and the velvet stripe could look grubby but it's astonishingly beautiful



Thanks very much for your insight!
I believe I will get the full leather one in brown..
But I have to save first 
Thank you again


----------



## Micmic01

Tried 1955 in store today, it is beautiful, much better than I imagined. 
I wonder if I should get Canvas or full leather in white?


----------



## snibor

Micmic01 said:


> Tried 1955 in store today, it is beautiful, much better than I imagined.
> I wonder if I should get Canvas or full leather in white?


In a perfect world both.  But I'd say you'll get more use out of canvas.  Plus I  myself have not had good luck with white bags. So my vote is for canvas.   Good luck deciding!


----------



## Gringach

Micmic01 said:


> Tried 1955 in store today, it is beautiful, much better than I imagined.
> I wonder if I should get Canvas or full leather in white?


Between the white and the canvas I would definitely go for Canvas!
Good luck deciding


----------



## papertiger

Micmic01 said:


> Tried 1955 in store today, it is beautiful, much better than I imagined.
> I wonder if I should get Canvas or full leather in white?



I love the white. It's great that it's the stamped leather coz I have a stamped leather white background Flora Nice from 2014 (and the 1953 Loafers to match) and so far no yellowing, no grubbiness. I also have a Small Biscuit Horsebit-Chain shoulder bag from the '00s and it remarkably stain and scratch free. 

Honestly, you can't go wrong with either.


----------



## Micmic01

papertiger said:


> I love the white. It's great that it's the stamped leather coz I have a stamped leather white background Flora Nice from 2014 (and the 1953 Loafers to match) and so far no yellowing, no grubbiness. I also have a Small Biscuit Horsebit-Chain shoulder bag from the '00s and it remarkably stain and scratch free.
> 
> Honestly, you can't go wrong with either.


Thank you so much! I love both and don’t have a white bag - very tempted


----------



## Micmic01

Gringach said:


> Between the white and the canvas I would definitely go for Canvas!
> Good luck deciding


Thank you


----------



## Mrsassi

I love this bag as well. Need to save money to buy GG version[emoji173]️


----------



## Ashpera786

My horsebit bag just shipped and I never seen it in person so I’m so excited  
I actually made very unexpected choice and went for canvas one . I was loving the brown leather but I feel like canvas is so classic and unique . Sooooo excited about this !!!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Pre-Fall 2020 is killing me.  




ZEBRA! *grabs chest* 


And then there are Top Handles.



And this cute little thing.


----------



## doni

OneMoreDay said:


> Pre-Fall 2020 is killing me.
> View attachment 4613866
> 
> View attachment 4613867
> View attachment 4613871
> 
> ZEBRA! *grabs chest*
> View attachment 4613870
> 
> And then there are Top Handles.
> View attachment 4613865
> View attachment 4613869
> 
> And this cute little thing.
> View attachment 4613868


Love those gloves.

Wonder in which other colors it will come. Thinking of the white one for Summer...


----------



## Cicci783

Mrsassi said:


> I love this bag as well. Need to save money to buy GG version[emoji173]️


Me too! And usually Monogram is not my cup of tea!


----------



## doni

More pics of the 1955 in action. I like the GG print, but this bag I much prefer in the all leather somehow.


----------



## Ashpera786

I actually got my bag and I have to say it’s beautiful bag and I’m really happy with it . One negative is that I use crossbody setting which is extended all the way but when I do that there is two gold buttons on top and my hair gets wrapped around it and grabs my hair each time and hurts. That would be my only complaint . Other than that it’s super light , doesn’t hurt my shoulder. Easy to carry as crossbody and easy to open and close . I was able to fit all my daily essentials with more room. 
I actually went to Gucci store and looking at online photos I was really into all leather in brown. When I saw it in person I thought canvas was so chic . Especially what I was wearing and with me it vibed more . I never had a canvas bag before so I just went for it.


----------



## JoRW

Ashpera786 said:


> I actually got my bag and I have to say it’s beautiful bag and I’m really happy with it . One negative is that I use crossbody setting which is extended all the way but when I do that there is two gold buttons on top and my hair gets wrapped around it and grabs my hair each time and hurts. That would be my only complaint . Other than that it’s super light , doesn’t hurt my shoulder. Easy to carry as crossbody and easy to open and close . I was able to fit all my daily essentials with more room.
> I actually went to Gucci store and looking at online photos I was really into all leather in brown. When I saw it in person I thought canvas was so chic . Especially what I was wearing and with me it vibed more . I never had a canvas bag before so I just went for it.


Photos!! ❤️


----------



## Chanellover2015

Ashpera786 said:


> I actually got my bag and I have to say it’s beautiful bag and I’m really happy with it . One negative is that I use crossbody setting which is extended all the way but when I do that there is two gold buttons on top and my hair gets wrapped around it and grabs my hair each time and hurts. That would be my only complaint . Other than that it’s super light , doesn’t hurt my shoulder. Easy to carry as crossbody and easy to open and close . I was able to fit all my daily essentials with more room.
> I actually went to Gucci store and looking at online photos I was really into all leather in brown. When I saw it in person I thought canvas was so chic . Especially what I was wearing and with me it vibed more . I never had a canvas bag before so I just went for it.



I was just at the Gucci store tonight and just like you I had my mind set in the all leather brown bag but when I tried both the brown and the canvas one...I must say that yes the canvas just appealed more to me. It was more chic and it has something about it. The all leather brown bag is just that a leather brown bag IMO


----------



## doni




----------



## Miss World

Korean Actress Kieunse wearing her Gucci 1955 Horsebit bag in monogram canvas.


----------



## Miss World

Kieunse wearing the Gucci Horsebit 1955 monogram bag. Here she has the bag open with the leather tab hanging out instead of it being tucked into Horsebit clasp.


----------



## Ashpera786

Chanellover2015 said:


> I was just at the Gucci store tonight and just like you I had my mind set in the all leather brown bag but when I tried both the brown and the canvas one...I must say that yes the canvas just appealed more to me. It was more chic and it has something about it. The all leather brown bag is just that a leather brown bag IMO



It’s the best bag ever . I honestly am wearing it every single day and it’s such a easy bag. Also not one scratch or the leather didn’t get softer. Still very structured . It’s best build bag . I went back and forth between so many choices , returned countless bags . In fact I’m going to return another bad decision tomorrow but this one didn’t even cross my mind to return . 
2 cons still ; one those top claps grab my hair , 2 nd my lipgloss got in the interior . I was able to get it off but I keep my lipgloss in a mini pouch now. I wish it was all leather interior . That would have made it flawless


----------



## Miss World

Reese Blutstein wearing her Gucci Horsebit 1955 bag in black leather.


----------



## Miss World

Veronica Heilbrunner wearing her Gucci 1955 Horsebit bag in brown leather.


----------



## Miss World

Actress Natasha Lyonne in an editorial


----------



## Miss World

More pictures of Reese Blutstein wearing her Gucci 1955 Horsebit bag in black leather.


----------



## Miss World

Korean singer and actress Son Dam-bi wearing the Gucci 1955 Horsebit bag in canvas with red leather trim.


----------



## Miss World

The canvas monogram bag with brown trim styled with beige outfits.


----------



## Miss World

The brown textured calfskin Gucci Horsebit 1955 bag.


----------



## Miss World

Canvas with brown leather trim on Salma Hayek-Pinault and a celebrity for Asia.


----------



## Miss World

Canvas Gucci Horsebit 1955 bag


----------



## Miss World

Purse Blog article written by Kaitlin Serio.

Here is a link to the article and review of the bag
https://www.purseblog.com/gucci/a-closer-look-at-the-gucci-1955-horsebit-shoulder-bag/


----------



## Miss World

Canvas version


----------



## Miss World

What do people think of the new Gucci 1955 Horsebit Top Handle bag? It’s a sleek and slim style.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Miss World said:


> What do people think of the new Gucci 1955 Horsebit Top Handle bag? It’s a sleek and slim style.


I prefer the travel version we've seen on the runway. But, I wouldn't say no to a Medium sized top handle.


----------



## Miss World

Negin wearing her Gucci 1955 Horsebit bag in canvas gg monogram.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Horsebit at Womenswear FW20.


----------



## Miss World

OneMoreDay said:


> Horsebit at Womenswear FW20.
> View attachment 4670440
> View attachment 4670441
> View attachment 4670442
> View attachment 4670443
> View attachment 4670444


Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Miss World

I am really starting to like the shape of the Top Handle 1955 Horsebit bag. Shown here in monogram canvas.


----------



## Miss World

Gucci 1955 Horsebit - The Top Handle in leather.


----------



## papertiger

Miss World said:


> What do people think of the new Gucci 1955 Horsebit Top Handle bag? It’s a sleek and slim style.



Prefer the Catherine from years past - which also has the horse-bit, just higher up


----------



## snibor

papertiger said:


> Prefer the Catherine from years past - which also has the horse-bit, just higher up


Totally agree. There’s something awkward about this new top handle and I think it’s the placement of horsebit.


----------



## Miss World

papertiger said:


> Prefer the Catherine from years past - which also has the horse-bit, just higher up





snibor said:


> Totally agree. There’s something awkward about this new top handle and I think it’s the placement of horsebit.


Is this the Catherine bag you’re referring to papertiger? 
It’s odd I never thought I’d be drawn to this shape but for some reason I really like it. Now I can’t decide if I should get the monogram top handle or the regular shape 1955.


----------



## papertiger

Miss World said:


> Is this the Catherine bag you’re referring to papertiger?
> It’s odd I never thought I’d be drawn to this shape but for some reason I really like it. Now I can’t decide if I should get the monogram top handle or the regular shape 1955.



The original (at least first) so classic.


----------



## Miss World

ID magazine Japan editorial featuring the 1955 Horsebit bag


----------



## Miss World

I didn’t realise the Top Handle comes in a larger size too, I can’t wait to try that size on.


----------



## Coco.lover

So classic and beautiful.


----------



## HermesFanKelly

The new navy blue and plain canvas one is a beauty!


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

Thank you all very much for posting info and photos, I have recently fallen in love with this bag and this thread was so helpful (and enabling)!

I am not sure if I am going to be able to get to a store this weekend so was planning to order online. I found it at ssense (link below) but it is less expensive than any other site. I know it's authentic but wondering if this is a smaller size or older style or color or...? It's not a substantial difference but if I can save $ I wouldn't mind lol!

Any advice would be much appreciated! 

https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/product/gucci/brown-gucci-1955-horsebit-bag/4658271


----------



## OneMoreDay

SS20 Medium Top Handle is now up on Gucci.com (leather versions too).



Loving the Black Orgasmique. The font is gorgeous.



Duffle version.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Stunning brown python 1955 Horsebit for SS20.


----------



## Geminye

I’m loving the navy version with the stripe! Do you think it can be worn with a black coat? I wanted something for daily wear I don’t have to switch out but have sooo many black bags!


----------



## LPR200

Why not? Especially if you wear something else navy under the coat? Like dark jeans or a navy turtleneck?


----------



## Geminye

LPR200 said:


> Why not? Especially if you wear something else navy under the coat? Like dark jeans or a navy turtleneck?


Good point! Thank you! I can definitely tie it together with dark denim or a navy item.


----------



## snibor

Geminye said:


> I’m loving the navy version with the stripe! Do you think it can be worn with a black coat? I wanted something for daily wear I don’t have to switch out but have sooo many black bags!


Omg. Yes. Love this!!!


----------



## Miss World

OneMoreDay said:


> SS20 Medium Top Handle is now up on Gucci.com (leather versions too).
> View attachment 4679507
> View attachment 4679508
> 
> Loving the Black Orgasmique. The font is gorgeous.
> View attachment 4679514
> View attachment 4679515
> 
> Duffle version.
> View attachment 4679510
> View attachment 4679511
> View attachment 4679520
> View attachment 4679521
> View attachment 4679522
> View attachment 4679523


How do you feel about the word ‘Boutique’ on the front of the bag?


----------



## Miss World

Gucci monogram Horsebit Top Handle bag


----------



## Harper Quinn

I love, love, LOVE this mustard yellow marigold deliciousness! It might have to be my new bag. I’d been hankering after the brown for a while but this one won me over. Photo from Matchesfashion UK.


----------



## papertiger

Harper Quinn said:


> I love, love, LOVE this mustard yellow marigold deliciousness! It might have to be my new bag. I’d been hankering after the brown for a while but this one won me over. Photo from Matchesfashion UK.



It's gorgeous

I saw that the brown is sold out on the UK NA_P site and the mustard and off-white sold out at Matches (again on UK site)


----------



## Straight-Laced

Oh my, the yellow!!


----------



## Harper Quinn

papertiger said:


> It's gorgeous
> 
> I saw that the brown is sold out on the UK NA_P site and the mustard and off-white sold out at Matches (again on UK site)


Harrods have the mustard bag on their website. I think I ordered the last one on Matches


----------



## Straight-Laced

Harper Quinn said:


> Harrods have the mustard bag on their website. I think I ordered the last one on Matches


Exciting! 
I’m very tempted too! I almost bought the red months ago but moved on because I didn’t love it enough. But this yellow is more me than the red.


----------



## papertiger

Harper Quinn said:


> Harrods have the mustard bag on their website. I think I ordered the last one on Matches



Oh well done!!!!

The one I really want is a all-over velvet and as I look on the (Gucci) site it seems to have been withdrawn so I need to make plans with my SM. I would also rather buy from your usual store because they have treated me so well.


----------



## papertiger

Straight-Laced said:


> Exciting!
> I’m very tempted too! I almost bought the red months ago but moved on because I didn’t love it enough. But this yellow is more me than the red.



I  the red to actually. I was thinking that last night. I have a few red bags but surprisingly nothing in that bright Gucci red, I can just imagine it - with everything. Hope the yellow works out for you, it is stunning and unusual


----------



## papertiger

This is the one I'm hoping for, it's made up from the Winter _and _Summer web-stripe colours combined and is another archive reissue

LviaR have it on preorder so I'm still hopeful.


----------



## Harper Quinn

papertiger said:


> This is the one I'm hoping for, it's made up from the Winter _and _Summer web-stripe colours combined and is another archive reissue
> 
> LviaR have it on preorder so I'm still hopeful.
> 
> View attachment 4709653


Oh that is just glorious!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Straight-Laced said:


> Exciting!
> I’m very tempted too! I almost bought the red months ago but moved on because I didn’t love it enough. But this yellow is more me than the red.


I agree- it needs to be a piece that makes your heart flutter. This is a cheerful, sunny marigold
colour and think it would be easy to match to
outfits!


----------



## papertiger

Harper Quinn said:


> Oh that is just glorious!



Thank you, keep your fingers crossed


----------



## topglamchic

On the ss20 with canvas with leather top handle was does the word "Boutique" refer to?


----------



## Straight-Laced

papertiger said:


> This is the one I'm hoping for, it's made up from the Winter _and _Summer web-stripe colours combined and is another archive reissue
> 
> LviaR have it on preorder so I'm still hopeful.
> 
> View attachment 4709653


That's outstanding!! The combination of velvet colours and leather with the hardware is so well done. 
I'll keep my fingers crossed for you too.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Harper Quinn said:


> I agree- it needs to be a piece that makes your heart flutter. This is a cheerful, sunny marigold
> colour and think it would be easy to match to
> outfits!


I'm wondering if this Crop Yellow colour might be similar to the leather trim on the floral yellow silk jacquard Marmont bag from a few seasons ago - I think that was called Marigold?  it was a fabulous, intense shade of yellow and different to both the yellow Marmont pumps and the first season Marmont bags.  I would love that!!


----------



## papertiger

Straight-Laced said:


> That's outstanding!! The combination of velvet colours and leather with the hardware is so well done.
> I'll keep my fingers crossed for you too.



Thank you


----------



## Harper Quinn

Straight-Laced said:


> I'm wondering if this Crop Yellow colour might be similar to the leather trim on the floral yellow silk jacquard Marmont bag from a few seasons ago - I think that was called Marigold?  it was a fabulous, intense shade of yellow and different to both the yellow Marmont pumps and the first season Marmont bags.  I would love that!!


That sounds intriguing! Would you have a photo or link?


----------



## Straight-Laced

Harper Quinn said:


> That sounds intriguing! Would you have a photo or link?


It's this silk Marmont, although they're not great photos for colour reference.  The deep yellow leather had a touch of saffron in the mix, which I love.


----------



## Harper Quinn

Straight-Laced said:


> It's this silk Marmont, although they're not great photos for colour reference.  The deep yellow leather had a touch of saffron in the mix, which I love.
> View attachment 4710744
> 
> 
> View attachment 4710741


Thank you. That’s a beauty! Colours are and the differences might be due to one being fabric and the other leather. I got the bag and will
post a photo.


----------



## Harper Quinn

Here’s the yellow: I got it the same time as this dress so forgive the (slightly mad ) photo!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Harper Quinn said:


> Here’s the yellow: I got it the same time as this dress so forgive the (slightly mad ) photo!


Wonderful, you look like summer!!


----------



## snibor

Harper Quinn said:


> Here’s the yellow: I got it the same time as this dress so forgive the (slightly mad ) photo!


Luv the yellow!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Straight-Laced said:


> Wonderful, you look like summer!!





snibor said:


> Luv the yellow!


Thank you. Summer at home!


----------



## alisonanna

Harper Quinn said:


> Here’s the yellow: I got it the same time as this dress so forgive the (slightly mad ) photo!


I have the brown 1955 but now I have regrets!  The yellow is amazing!


----------



## Harper Quinn

alisonanna said:


> I have the brown 1955 but now I have regrets!  The yellow is amazing!


I love the brown- it’s stunning. I think it’s much more versatile than classic than the yellow actually!


----------



## Miss World

Some pics of the Gucci Horsebit 1955 Top Handle bag in both monogram and leather.


----------



## Miss World

Harper Quinn said:


> Here’s the yellow: I got it the same time as this dress so forgive the (slightly mad ) photo!


So stunning what a gorgeous shade of yellow. Like a beautiful saffron shade. I’m so tempted now. Congratulations it’s beautiful on you!


----------



## Miss World

Gucci Horsebit 1955 bag in Red, White and Black leather.


----------



## Harper Quinn

Miss World said:


> So stunning what a gorgeous shade of yellow. Like a beautiful saffron shade. I’m so tempted now. Congratulations it’s beautiful on you!


Thank you! I’m loving all your photos!


----------



## papertiger

Miss World said:


> Gucci Horsebit 1955 bag in Red, White and Black leather.



These just make me want one in every colour.


----------



## Miss World

papertiger said:


> These just make me want one in every colour.


I’m kinda loving the white one even though I never get white bags out of fear of colour transfer. But this bag looks seriously amazing in all the colours so far.


----------



## Straight-Laced

I finally chose a colour for my 1955 bag (red!) and it arrived yesterday.   Great bag, I love it!  
I can even forgive the disappointing interior, which was definitely off-putting.  But I'm not totally convinced that I've got the right colour for me.  The red is a stunning, rich shade - a serious red - but darker than I was expecting.  It photographs a lot brighter and redder than it is in real life, which is a deep cherry red... I think the official colour name might even be Cherry? It seems like a formal kind of red, if that makes sense. 
I'll take some photos for colour reference.
In the meantime I'm looking at it constantly and considering other colour options. I really do like this colour, it's very sophisticated.  But I'm just not sure ...


----------



## Straight-Laced

This is what the red leather looks more like in real life, in natural indoor conditions.  Most photos bring out the brighter scarlet undertones.


----------



## Straight-Laced

And next to my small Celine Box bag.  
There's almost nothing between them, colour-wise! I'm very surprised to see this.


----------



## Straight-Laced

With the lovely Lady Web for comparison


----------



## papertiger

Harper Quinn said:


> Here’s the yellow: I got it the same time as this dress so forgive the (slightly mad ) photo!



So beautiful (and love your new dress). Congratulations. 

Looks like you could use it as a yellow OR mustard bag depending on which outfit. But it looks dynamite with navy.


----------



## papertiger

Miss World said:


> I’m kinda loving the white one even though I never get white bags out of fear of colour transfer. But this bag looks seriously amazing in all the colours so far.



In the stamped leather, it should be too bad to keep clean.


----------



## papertiger

Straight-Laced said:


> With the lovely Lady Web for comparison
> 
> View attachment 4720256



I have the red Lady Web, at least you didn't get that one in red too.

I always make allowances for stock photos making products looking brighter than they are but I actually like the colour _more_ slightly darker. In the sunshine it will appear brighter. I have the same thing going on with a couple of Hermes' bags that are green. It works to my advantage because in the Summer they appear more warm and Summery, whereas in the bleak mid-winter I can use them as a 'pop' colour and the green is much more 'straight' without being emerald.

My only quibble is perhaps you don't want 2 shoulder bags in the same red BUT as I have 2 H bags the same colour and 2 large Bamboo Top-handles in grey, it's obviously a thing with me. If I like a colour. model, style or shade I know I'm on to signature look.


----------



## Straight-Laced

papertiger said:


> I have the red Lady Web, at least you din't that in red too.
> 
> I always make allowances for stock photos making products looking brighter than they are but I actually like the colour _more_ slightly darker. In the sunshine it will appear brighter. I have the same thing going on with a couple of Hermes' bags that are green. It works to my advantage because in the Summer they appear more warm and Summery, whereas in the bleak mid-winter I can use them as a 'pop' colour and the green is much more 'straight' without being emerald.
> 
> My only quibble is perhaps you don't want 2 shoulder bags in the same red BUT as I have 2 H bags the same colour and 2 large Bamboo Top-handles in grey, it's obviously a thing with me. If I like a colour. model, style or shade I know I'm on to signature look.



Good points, thank you.  I wanted a bright, strong and courageous bag for the times!  A robust winter bag that would work in all seasons. 
My red bag wardrobe is extremely thin and TBH the small red Celine Box hardly counts - even though it's gorgeous it's also too small and structured to be useful except as a casual evening /restaurant bag.  So the 1955 in a very similar red is a good thing!  I might be able to finally stop considering the medium red Celine Box, which is painfully expensive compared to the 1955 and Gucci bags in my experience are tougher and less trouble than Celine bags.

In a normal world I'd visit a Gucci store to see the navy with velvet webbing and the brown canvas to see if I'd made the right choice with red, but that's not an option at the moment.  In the meantime I'm getting used to the red - it's probably here to stay ...


----------



## More bags

Harper Quinn said:


> Here’s the yellow: I got it the same time as this dress so forgive the (slightly mad ) photo!


You look fabulous - the dress, the bag and the sunnies!


----------



## Miss World

Male wearing the Gucci 1955 Horsebit crossbody. Photo credit Gucci Instagram


----------



## NYERINLONDON

alisonanna said:


> I have the brown 1955 but now I have regrets!  The yellow is amazing!


what are your regrets? just color? I'm considering one as an everyday bag...


----------



## NYERINLONDON

it reminds me of the LV ALMA bb, but cooler



Miss World said:


> I am really starting to like the shape of the Top Handle 1955 Horsebit bag. Shown here in monogram canvas.


t


----------



## caviarpearls

I just preordered this from Saks, but feeling torn about color since I wasn't able to browse in person. I ended up going for the canvas because i don't have any monogram bags yet... still somewhat interested in the white or black, since it's possible to cancel the order and submit a new one. Any thoughts?


----------



## snibor

caviarpearls said:


> I just preordered this from Saks, but feeling torn about color since I wasn't able to browse in person. I ended up going for the canvas because i don't have any monogram bags yet... still somewhat interested in the white or black, since it's possible to cancel the order and submit a new one. Any thoughts?


Love it for spring and summer.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Miss World said:


> Gucci monogram Horsebit Top Handle bag



I love this bag!! 

I have the tan 1955 shoulder bag--so I don't think I can  get this one in the same color scheme.


----------



## papertiger

caviarpearls said:


> I just preordered this from Saks, but feeling torn about color since I wasn't able to browse in person. I ended up going for the canvas because i don't have any monogram bags yet... still somewhat interested in the white or black, since it's possible to cancel the order and submit a new one. Any thoughts?



So difficult when we can't try them on. See if you can find pics of people carrying the different cws on the Net. 

Decide whether you want your 1955 to wear now or all year round? This one, I don't particularly think the sig canvas is proper Winter, but the all off-white leather version fine. I don't know if I'd wear the black in the Summer either (I have some black bags for the Summer but one is canvas and another is a patent/suede basket). 

Look at your wardrobe. Which one fits better?

Visualise yourself wearing this one, how does it make you feel? You can do this in your mind with all of them. 

Let us know what you decide and show us!


----------



## Sina08

Been eying the 1955 and this thread for some time now and finally pulled the trigger by ordering the monogrammed one, since it has some serious vintage vibes to it.
I have to say it was not an easy decision because the all leather ones look so so great in every color.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

caviarpearls said:


> I just preordered this from Saks, but feeling torn about color since I wasn't able to browse in person. I ended up going for the canvas because i don't have any monogram bags yet... still somewhat interested in the white or black, since it's possible to cancel the order and submit a new one. Any thoughts?



I love this bag! I have the tan/canvas monogram version and it's just perfect. The strap adjusts so it can be carried different ways. Classic. 

Personally, I don't care for the white version--it's too seasonal. The black leather is gorgeous...also loving the new rich yellow color. 

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Pre-Fall's Pastel Green Horsebit is now up on Gucci's international site.








The bag is available on Mytheresa. Pastel Green is called 'Splash Green' on the website, which looks a little Tiffany blue under bright white lights.




Horsebit Top Handle on Gucci International.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Pastel Splash Green is gorgeous and the purple suede boots on the Gucci model are something else!!!


----------



## IntheOcean

OneMoreDay said:


> Pre-Fall's Pastel Green Horsebit is now up on Gucci's international site.
> View attachment 4801916
> 
> View attachment 4801915
> 
> View attachment 4801913
> 
> View attachment 4801917
> 
> The bag is available on Mytheresa. Pastel Green is called 'Splash Green' on the website, which looks a little Tiffany blue under bright white lights.
> View attachment 4801919
> 
> View attachment 4801920
> 
> Horsebit Top Handle on Gucci International.
> View attachment 4801921
> 
> View attachment 4801922


OMG, that is straight-up one of the most beautiful colors I've ever seen! I'm typically a dark bag girl, but this shade is just so amazing and unique. Thank you for posting these.


----------



## OneMoreDay

IntheOcean said:


> OMG, that is straight-up one of the most beautiful colors I've ever seen! I'm typically a dark bag girl, but this shade is just so amazing and unique. Thank you for posting these.


I'm a dark bag girl too but this colour is stunning!


----------



## papertiger

OneMoreDay said:


> Pre-Fall's Pastel Green Horsebit is now up on Gucci's international site.
> View attachment 4801916
> 
> View attachment 4801915
> 
> View attachment 4801913
> 
> View attachment 4801917
> 
> The bag is available on Mytheresa. Pastel Green is called 'Splash Green' on the website, which looks a little Tiffany blue under bright white lights.
> View attachment 4801919
> 
> View attachment 4801920
> 
> Horsebit Top Handle on Gucci International.
> View attachment 4801921
> 
> View attachment 4801922



Saw this on Friday IRL. For the person with the right wardrobe and colouring, this will be stun_ning_


----------



## papertiger

So I pulled the trigger on my favourite. Hopefully I can take pics tomorrow.


----------



## papertiger

So finally out the box. I bought it in-store but this one came from the store room so still wrapped.

Ta da!!!


----------



## snibor

papertiger said:


> So finally out the box. I bought it in-store but this one came from the store room so still wrapped.
> 
> Ta da!!!
> 
> View attachment 4809583
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809584


Spectacular!


----------



## papertiger

snibor said:


> Spectacular!



 

Thank you so much, I'm  about it. 

First Gucci bag for 4 years 

The velvet feels like it has some silk in the mix, I will need to be careful, and the interior lined in red leather


----------



## doni

papertiger said:


> So finally out the box. I bought it in-store but this one came from the store room so still wrapped.
> 
> Ta da!!!
> 
> View attachment 4809583
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809584


So beautiful!


----------



## papertiger

doni said:


> So beautiful!



Thank you doni! XXX


----------



## elenachoe

Got this beautiful brown one for my sister . Such a classic design !!!


----------



## EnzaPenza

Does anyone have the 1955 Horsebit Leather Tote Bag? I would really like the brown for a daily work bag, but worries the size may be too small. They offer a large w chain strap, but not available in the luscious brown. Any idea what fits into the smaller size tote?


----------



## papertiger

elenachoe said:


> Got this beautiful brown one for my sister . Such a classic design !!!
> 
> View attachment 4813574


So classic and beautiful


----------



## elenachoe

papertiger said:


> So classic and beautiful



yes i think she can wear it for many many years


----------



## OneMoreDay

Beige Canvas with Navy Blue Trim Horsebit 1955 for Spring Summer 2020.


----------



## papertiger

OneMoreDay said:


> Beige Canvas with Navy Blue Trim Horsebit 1955 for Spring Summer 2020.
> View attachment 4816158
> View attachment 4816159
> View attachment 4816160
> View attachment 4816161
> View attachment 4816162



Not so much new for Summer, just late launching for Summer (it should have come out months ago with the others). 

Was tearing my hair out deciding between this one and mine. Hope I made the right choice. I'd be be happy to have this one _too_ ha ha


----------



## papertiger

EnzaPenza said:


> Does anyone have the 1955 Horsebit Leather Tote Bag? I would really like the brown for a daily work bag, but worries the size may be too small. They offer a large w chain strap, but not available in the luscious brown. Any idea what fits into the smaller size tote?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814985
> View attachment 4814986



Not usually a chain person but in this case I think it makes the bag. The one with the chain is slightly more expensive and 3cm less wide. There is a brown canvas version available.


----------



## papertiger

Anybody ventured out wearing theirs yet?


----------



## Hippolyta

Would someone with the shoulder bag be willing to share a pic wearing it crossbody?  I'm in love with it and am seriously considering it, but I'm wondering where it would hit me if I wore it crossbody.  I'm 5'7" and it's looking like it might be on the short side.  It certainly looks short on all the models, but they're like 20 feet tall.   Thanks all!


----------



## papertiger

Hippolyta said:


> Would someone with the shoulder bag be willing to share a pic wearing it crossbody?  I'm in love with it and am seriously considering it, but I'm wondering where it would hit me if I wore it crossbody.  I'm 5'7" and it's looking like it might be on the short side.  It certainly looks short on all the models, but they're like 20 feet tall.   Thanks all!



Just for you, a quick snap in the garden 

Top of the hip for me. If you're slimmer it could be a tad lower or more well endowed slightly higher. FYI I'm just over 5.5'

Trust me, you would not want this X-body any lower because of the depth (same reason why the drops short on the Hermes Constance if you know that bag). Having a deep bag at the widest part of the hip wouldn't work aesthetically or getting through doors


----------



## Hippolyta

papertiger said:


> Just for you, a quick snap in the garden
> 
> Top of the hip for me. If you're slimmer it could be a tad lower or more well endowed slightly higher. FYI I'm just over 5.5'
> 
> Trust me, you would not want this X-body any lower because of the depth (same reason why the drops short on the Hermes Constance if you know that bag). Having a deep bag at the widest part of the hip wouldn't work aesthetically or getting through doors
> 
> View attachment 4835880


Thanks @papertiger!  And those velvet stripes are GORGEOUS!!!  It looks like this would sit right in the curve of my waist, which is a good spot for this style of bag.  I tend to compare every bag I might wear crossbody to my Hermes Evelyne, which really hugs the body.  But you're right--this wouldn't work on the hip.

Can't wait to order mine!


----------



## samlouboo

Can’t decide on whether to get the all leather black or white! I adore the look of the white but am concerned about colour transfer, as I would likely wear this casual over coats in the winter, with jeans etc. Is anyone with the white able to advise on wear and tear/colour transfer issues?


----------



## papertiger

samlouboo said:


> Can’t decide on whether to get the all leather black or white! I adore the look of the white but am concerned about colour transfer, as I would likely wear this casual over coats in the winter, with jeans etc. Is anyone with the white able to advise on wear and tear/colour transfer issues?



The good thing is it's stamped leather so white wouldn't be as bad as if it were a polished natural calf. 

At some stage you will have to square the fact that white will not remain a pristine as black in the same time frame - but it still may be worth it.


----------



## samlouboo

Thank you! I went with the white 



papertiger said:


> The good thing is it's stamped leather so white wouldn't be as bad as if it were a polished natural calf.
> 
> At some stage you will have to square the fact that white will not remain a pristine as black in the same time frame - but it still may be worth it.


----------



## mi_sierra_mama

Eyeing this gorgeous bag! Specifically in the canvas/tan.  Just wondering though about weight? Does this get heavy when packed with stuff?


----------



## papertiger

mi_sierra_mama said:


> Eyeing this gorgeous bag! Specifically in the canvas/tan.  Just wondering though about weight? Does this get heavy when packed with stuff?



Not in that version. 

My velvet is slightly heavier, but not the sig or plain canvas versions.


----------



## papertiger

Liberty version just out 

Here's a preview shot


----------



## cajhingle

mi_sierra_mama said:


> Eyeing this gorgeous bag! Specifically in the canvas/tan.  Just wondering though about weight? Does this get heavy when packed with stuff?


it has become my fave bag to carry


----------



## papertiger

cajhingle said:


> it has become my fave bag to carry
> 
> View attachment 4855315
> 
> 
> View attachment 4855316



It looks lovely! 

I haven't taken mine out (outside the garden that is) yet. 

Are you able to carry things in both sections and still close the bag easily? 

I _need _my phone/sunglasses (atm)/mask pouch/cardholder/lip balm/nail file/magnify glass/tape measure/work pass and silk scarf pouch.


----------



## misskittee

Visiting Chicago this week for some family stuff but happened to make a detour to the Gucci store in celebration of our 1 year anniversary! It's not until next week but still! I've been lusting after this for a year now so I'm absolutely thrilled!

Excuse the poor lighting in our hotel room.


----------



## bh4me

I’ve been going back and forth on whether to get the brown canvas or leather since early this year Lol. My preference changed daily. Then, I saw the dusty azure on bloomingdales.com... and I’m in love . It will ship in about 3 months and it’s not on gucci.com. Hmmm...

I decided to just go to the Gucci store to just try on the bag in any color/material just to make sure I actually like it on me. I asked the store when they would have the dusty azure color available. They did not even know it came in this color. Anyway, Bloomies Gucci did not have it but the Gucci flagship did... ooommmg! They actually have it but not yet displayed! Ahhh! I’m excited! Here’s mine


----------



## Straight-Laced

bh4me said:


> I’ve been going back and forth on whether to get the brown canvas or leather since early this year Lol. My preference changed daily. Then, I saw the dusty azure on bloomingdales.com... and I’m in love . It will ship in about 3 months and it’s not on gucci.com. Hmmm...
> 
> I decided to just go to the Gucci store to just try on the bag in any color/material just to make sure I actually like it on me. I asked the store when they would have the dusty azure color available. They did not even know it came in this color. Anyway, Bloomies Gucci did not have it but the Gucci flagship did... ooommmg! They actually have it but not yet displayed! Ahhh! I’m excited! Here’s mine
> 
> View attachment 4860277


Beautiful !!! 
Great work hunting it down


----------



## Chanellover2015

bh4me said:


> I’ve been going back and forth on whether to get the brown canvas or leather since early this year Lol. My preference changed daily. Then, I saw the dusty azure on bloomingdales.com... and I’m in love . It will ship in about 3 months and it’s not on gucci.com. Hmmm...
> 
> I decided to just go to the Gucci store to just try on the bag in any color/material just to make sure I actually like it on me. I asked the store when they would have the dusty azure color available. They did not even know it came in this color. Anyway, Bloomies Gucci did not have it but the Gucci flagship did... ooommmg! They actually have it but not yet displayed! Ahhh! I’m excited! Here’s mine
> 
> View attachment 4860277



omg this is such a gorgeous color!!! Congrats and enjoy in good health


----------



## bh4me

Straight-Laced said:


> Beautiful !!!
> Great work hunting it down





Chanellover2015 said:


> omg this is such a gorgeous color!!! Congrats and enjoy in good health



thank you!


----------



## papertiger

bh4me said:


> I’ve been going back and forth on whether to get the brown canvas or leather since early this year Lol. My preference changed daily. Then, I saw the dusty azure on bloomingdales.com... and I’m in love . It will ship in about 3 months and it’s not on gucci.com. Hmmm...
> 
> I decided to just go to the Gucci store to just try on the bag in any color/material just to make sure I actually like it on me. I asked the store when they would have the dusty azure color available. They did not even know it came in this color. Anyway, Bloomies Gucci did not have it but the Gucci flagship did... ooommmg! They actually have it but not yet displayed! Ahhh! I’m excited! Here’s mine
> 
> View attachment 4860277



Couldn't look better!


----------



## papertiger

Anyone noticed the all-leather versions in the UK have gone up again!!!!


----------



## 880

misskittee said:


> Visiting Chicago this week for some family stuff but happened to make a detour to the Gucci store in celebration of our 1 year anniversary! It's not until next week but still! I've been lusting after this for a year now so I'm absolutely thrilled!
> 
> Excuse the poor lighting in our hotel room.
> 
> View attachment 4859138


Congratulations on a beautiful bag and happy anniversary!

@bh4me, love the color on you!


----------



## Hippolyta

I am a classic Gucci girl and am sooooo happy to add this gorgeous classic to my collection.  It's a little stiffer and more structured than I normally prefer, but it works because of where it sits under my arm.  I am in love!!!


----------



## bh4me

papertiger said:


> Anyone noticed the all-leather versions in the UK have gone up again!!!!



It also increased on the Gucci US web site for some colors  Glad I got mine before it went up.


----------



## Hippolyta

Ladies, I am so torn about this absolutely beautiful bag.  I was hoping this would be an everyday bag, but I just don't think it's going to be functional for me.  Despite it's substantial depth, it's soooooo small inside.  And I don't carry that much--a small wallet, key pouch, small cosmetic pouch, slim eyeglass case, and phone.  But the bag is essentially one small main compartment and two slip pockets at the front and back--such wasted space!  I can fit my phone in one of those slip pockets, but nothing else that I need to have with me.  If I eliminate the cosmetic pouch, I can fit a lip balm, lipstick, and concealer into the bag like puzzle pieces, but I'm uncomfortable with having them loose.  I've tried several configurations (including several different sized/shaped wallets and pouches) and have been unable to find a way to pack this beautiful bag in a way that doesn't frustrate me whenever I need to access something.

On top of this frustration, it doesn't stay on my shoulder.  So, I don't even enjoy carrying it because I'm constantly having to think about holding it in place or I'm adjusting to hike it back up onto my shoulder.

I haven't take it out of the house yet and it still has the tag attached.  I'm thinking of returning it and am totally heartbroken.


----------



## Hippolyta

Success!  I found a long card holder that works well for me as a wallet and have upgraded my key pouch to a smaller 6 key holder and the bag is much more functional for me.  I don't know that I'll use it as an every day bag because it's still quite small, but I've decided to keep it for dinners out and other such outings.  Woohoo!!!


----------



## summerchocz

Been eyeing at this bag for close to a year and recently got reminded of it through IG. The solid colors are gorgeous and a very good alternative to the overpriced Celine box bags but the monogram canvas just has the right touch of contemporary mix with vintage class. As what some members say , this bag does make one’s heart flutter hence I took the plunge the moment I touched and felt it.

the exotic python version is super gorgeous too!


----------



## papertiger

Hippolyta said:


> Success!  I found a long card holder that works well for me as a wallet and have upgraded my key pouch to a smaller 6 key holder and the bag is much more functional for me.  I don't know that I'll use it as an every day bag because it's still quite small, but I've decided to keep it for dinners out and other such outings.  Woohoo!!!



 

It's just an occasional use, beautiful object type-bag for me too. Any alterations to your organisation are well worth it if it means you can keep the bag. I intend on keeping mine forever.

My mother had an Hermes Constance in the 1980s, and so I kinda knew what to expect from this bag. There are similarities IMO. It's like reverse a Tardis (_Dr. Who_ reference - British sci fi series) looking fairly substantial on the outside but actually fairly many on the inside. 

That's why I didn't mind buying it in a fairly impractical fabric. 

I'm just enjoying looking at it on top of my dresser for now and will take it out with another, bigger, handheld bag when needed for an all-day trip or for evening/occasion.


----------



## papertiger

summerchocz said:


> Been eyeing at this bag for close to a year and recently got reminded of it through IG. The solid colors are gorgeous and a very good alternative to the overpriced Celine box bags but the monogram canvas just has the right touch of contemporary mix with vintage class. As what some members say , this bag does make one’s heart flutter hence I took the plunge the moment I touched and felt it.
> 
> the exotic python version is super gorgeous too!



Both look nice and neutral on you, you wear either with almost anything. 

Which one were you most drawn to?


----------



## summerchocz

papertiger said:


> Both look nice and neutral on you, you wear either with almost anything.
> 
> Which one were you most drawn to?


The regular monogram - for half the price and serving the same function.
The exotic one is exclusive


----------



## Hippolyta

papertiger said:


> It's just an occasional use, beautiful object type-bag for me too. Any alterations to your organisation are well worth it if it means you can keep the bag. I intend on keeping mine forever.
> 
> My mother had an Hermes Constance in the 1980s, and so I kinda knew what to expect from this bag. There are similarities IMO. It's like reverse a Tardis (_Dr. Who_ reference - British sci fi series) looking fairly substantial on the outside but actually fairly many on the inside.
> 
> That's why I didn't mind buying it in a fairly impractical fabric.
> 
> I'm just enjoying looking at it on top of my dresser for now and will take it out with another, bigger, handheld bag when needed for an all-day trip or for evening/occasion.



I've actually been using it every day for the quick errands, that are the only outings I really have these days, because it makes me happy.   Surprisingly, I've found it's perfect for those quick jaunts when hopping in and out of the car.  It's weight when full keeps it comfortably on my shoulder, and it's so easy to get in and out of the front pocket for my mask or phone when popping in and out of stores.  And it elevates anything I'm wearing, which is usually super-casual these days.  

Using it daily may change when the pandemic is over and I'm doing more than quick errands, but for now I'm loving using it every day. It's such a classic piece, I'm sure I'll be using it into old age.


----------



## papertiger

Matchy Matchy with matching silk Baiadera scarf

Worn together, gives off a very '60s air stewardess vibe


----------



## papertiger

Some new variations that have caught my eye:

1. First is a flat 'WOC' but at a clutch length 23cm. NB the chain is only on one side (to be curled round the hand)

2. One of 2 new variations of the 'Duffle'. Had I gone with the plain canvas/navy trim I probably would have gone for this to double-up, the canvas is pretty close to the background colour and the dark colour is navy. Also, thinking aloud, shame Gucci didn't make the green, regular Gucci green from their webstripe, it would have gone beautifully with my set (brown leather or sig canvas plus green/red webstripe).

3.   Can't do it though I already have a Gucci shoulder bag in green python and another in Horse-bit in Jade leather. Made me think about getting a python 1955 though.

4. New camera bag style. This could be a really useful style, and liking this sig/brown leather. I'm going to wait and see new colours in leather first.


----------



## Sunshine mama

papertiger said:


> Matchy Matchy with matching silk Baiadera scarf
> 
> Worn together, gives off a very '60s air stewardess vibe
> 
> View attachment 4896197


Love these!
I have a bag my mom gave me from the 80s, I believe, that looks like this.  I don't even know what brand it is.  I think I need to start using it.


----------



## papertiger

Sunshine mama said:


> Love these!
> I have a bag my mom gave me from the 80s, I believe that looks like this.  I don't even know what brand it is.  I think I need to start using it.



Please find it and use. Not all fabulous bags have brand/designer names in them. 

I already have many of the Gucci Horsebit-chain line bags form the '00s They're a bit more relaxed and they have the full-size (real size)  horsebit, either on the front or the handle. I also have a Gucci Bright and a Cathrine (more Horsebits). I'd rather have a Horsebit than a GG logo (although there is a GG-print cape out this season that I am uncomfortably attracted to...  .

I had an amazing bag, bought vintage for me by my mum too and it reminds me of 1955 shoulder bag (though that one probably from the 1970s as it was a bit bigger). Black, polished thick leather, wonderful ghw, no name but admired by all. I loved it too, but couldn't get on with such a short strap and the depth, wouldn't even go cross-body unless right under my arm. I got annoyed with the bag. I gave it to a friend and (apart from her having it) regretted my spontaneous decision. 

I can only really compare this shoulder version of the 1955 with the Celine Box and the Constance. Two other amazing classic bags. I like it better than the Dionysus too (chain only version) mostly because it has a leather strap. I just love this bag


----------



## Sunshine mama

papertiger said:


> I'd rather have a Horsebit than a GG logo (although there is a GG-print cape out this season that I am uncomfortably attracted to...  .


Thank you for the info about great bags with no names.
And LOL regarding your discomfort with being attracted to the GG print cape!


----------



## Hippolyta

I was curious about the camera bag and it doesn't look like it hit the US website yet.  Now I'm going to obsessively be checking for it until it's there.  I'd love to know the dimensions and strap drop, if anyone overseas is willing to share.


----------



## papertiger

Hippolyta said:


> I was curious about the camera bag and it doesn't look like it hit the US website yet.  Now I'm going to obsessively be checking for it until it's there.  I'd love to know the dimensions and strap drop, if anyone overseas is willing to share.



Use the search 1955. Sometime new bags are stuck in 'halfway' house (i.e. someone has to give the all-clear)


----------



## ifahima

papertiger said:


> 4. New camera bag style. This could be a really useful style, and liking this sig/brown leather. I'm going to wait and see new colours in leather first.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4905145




Ooh I DO like this! I just checked it out on the site after I saw this post. Glad I didn't order the WOC! I wish they would've done something similar with the limited edition Liberty design!


----------



## papertiger

ifahima said:


> Ooh I DO like this! I just checked it out on the site after I saw this post. Glad I didn't order the WOC! I wish they would've done something similar with the limited edition Liberty design!



Not much more expensive than the WOC


----------



## Hippolyta

papertiger said:


> Use the search 1955. Sometime new bags are stuck in 'halfway' house (i.e. someone has to give the all-clear)



Success!  Thanks for the tip!  I'm very tempted.  But, since I already have the mono shoulder bag, I will keep an eye out for other colors/materials.


----------



## Evenstar

I love the shape and overall look of this bag in the all-leather version. I'm not a huge fan of the canvas monogram (or monograms in general) but I think the way Gucci did their canvas is not as ostentatious as some. I was tossing up between the blue and Liberty leather but ended up with the Liberty. Really happy with it!


----------



## papertiger

Evenstar said:


> I love the shape and overall look of this bag in the all-leather version. I'm not a huge fan of the canvas monogram (or monograms in general) but I think the way Gucci did their canvas is not as ostentatious as some. I was tossing up between the blue and Liberty leather but ended up with the Liberty. Really happy with it!



Congratulations, unique


----------



## papertiger

Hippolyta said:


> Success!  Thanks for the tip!  I'm very tempted.  But, since I already have the mono shoulder bag, I will keep an eye out for other colors/materials.



Far Fetch has an all-leather black and a brown version. 









						Gucci Horsebit 1955 Leather Crossbody Bag - Farfetch
					

Shop Gucci Horsebit 1955 leather crossbody bag




					www.farfetch.com
				




Edited to say that there's also an off-white version on gucci.com


----------



## Hippolyta

papertiger said:


> Far Fetch has an all-leather black and a brown version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci Horsebit 1955 Leather Crossbody Bag - Farfetch
> 
> 
> Shop Gucci Horsebit 1955 leather crossbody bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.farfetch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edited to say that there's also an off-white version on gucci.com



Thank you!!!  This style is beautiful in the leather.  Decisions...decisions...


----------



## meichou

Can anyone tell me what’s the difference between these two Gucci 1955 Horsebit shoulder bags?  The first one has “GG Supreme” in the name and is $2175, whereas the one is $2350. Sizes seem the same. Thanks!









						Gucci - Beige & Brown GG Supreme 'Gucci 1955' Horsebit Bag
					

Coated canvas shoulder bag featuring logo pattern in beige and brown. Grained leather trim in brown throughout. Adjustable shoulder strap with press-stud fastening. Signature horsebit hardware at face. Accordion panel at sides. Foldover flap with tab-slot fastening. Leather logo appliqué, patch...




					www.ssense.com
				












						Gucci - Beige & Brown 'Gucci 1955' Horsebit Shoulder Bag
					

Coated canvas shoulder bag in beige featuring logo pattern in brown throughout. Grained leather trim in brown throughout. Adjustable shoulder strap with post-stud fastening. Signature horsebit hardware at face. Foldover flap with tab-slot fastening. Patch pocket and zippered pocket at...




					www.ssense.com


----------



## papertiger

One was probably put up before the price hike and the other after.


----------



## DAMER

Hi Meichou, if I am not mistaken , one is a coated canvas material whilst the other one is just canvas (like the old Gucci)...could be wrong though...


----------



## cerulean blue

the above poster is wrong. ssense notes both bags are coated canvas.

the reason ssense has two listings of the 'same' item is usually because they're from different production seasons/batches. other retailers consolidate the same item from different batches/seasons in the same listing; but, ssense keeps listings separate and it's a good thing as there _may_ be small differences that vary between seasons. You'll see the same thing with Gucci belts/rhytons/aces etc. I remember in one season Gucci rhytons were more distressed compared to a previous season.

Prices discrepancies are sometimes because of 'open secret' markdowns, ssense does this because it looks like the item is still full price and doesn't seem to infringe on contractual arrangements with Gucci to not discount as Gucci has been imposing retailers to not do markdowns since the brand became super popular again (excluding sales because of COVID)


----------



## papertiger

cerulean blue said:


> the above poster is wrong. ssense notes both bags are coated canvas.
> 
> the reason ssense has two listings of the 'same' item is usually because they're from different production seasons/batches. other retailers consolidate the same item from different batches/seasons in the same listing; but, ssense keeps listings separate and it's a good thing as there _may_ be small differences that vary between seasons. You'll see the same thing with Gucci belts/rhytons/aces etc. I remember in one season Gucci rhytons were more distressed compared to a previous season.
> 
> Prices discrepancies are sometimes because of 'open secret' markdowns, ssense does this because it looks like the item is still full price and doesn't seem to infringe on contractual arrangements with Gucci to not discount as Gucci has been imposing retailers to not do markdowns since the brand became super popular again (excluding sales because of COVID)



I don't think either is a markdown. As you say they are just from different batches.


----------



## meichou

Thank you everyone for your input.


----------



## VSUVUS

does anyone know if the bag will still have the 1 year warranty with Gucci if bought from SSENSE? or that only applies when you buy directly from Gucci?

also, what usually comes with a purchase (from SSENSE specifically) when compared to buying directly from Gucci ie dust bag, auth card, box etc?

for example, will these additional covers come with the purchase? photo is screenshot from Gucci's site.




I emailed SSENSE with the same questions and got a "no answer" answer .  TIA


----------



## papertiger

VSUVUS said:


> does anyone know if the bag will still have the 1 year warranty with Gucci if bought from SSENSE? or that only applies when you buy directly from Gucci?
> 
> also, what usually comes with a purchase (from SSENSE specifically) when compared to buying directly from Gucci ie dust bag, auth card, box etc?
> 
> for example, will these additional covers come with the purchase? photo is screenshot from Gucci's site.
> 
> View attachment 4951912
> 
> 
> I emailed SSENSE with the same questions and got a "no answer" answer .  TIA



I am sure that Gucci would cover their year warranty if bought from a legit third party (just keep the receipt). From experience looking at Gucci forum I would expect the packaging will vary from retailer to retailer.


----------



## Geminye

VSUVUS said:


> does anyone know if the bag will still have the 1 year warranty with Gucci if bought from SSENSE? or that only applies when you buy directly from Gucci?
> 
> also, what usually comes with a purchase (from SSENSE specifically) when compared to buying directly from Gucci ie dust bag, auth card, box etc?
> 
> for example, will these additional covers come with the purchase? photo is screenshot from Gucci's site.
> 
> View attachment 4951912
> 
> 
> I emailed SSENSE with the same questions and got a "no answer" answer .  TIA


When you buy from SSense the packaging is very basic you get the item, the dust bag and the related controllato cards etc and that’s it. That being said it’s if you can find some older batches you can sometimes get things that are priced at the old price.


----------



## LexAeterna

Please help me choose between the Black and the GG Supreme version?  I know I’m more likely going to wear the black one since it’s what makes my heart sing and I enjoy black, understated designs but I also really appreciate how beautiful and vintage-looking the monogram is. I’ve been in love with this bag for almost 2 years and I think it is my dream bag now!


----------



## snibor

LexAeterna said:


> Please help me choose between the Black and the GG Supreme version?  I know I’m more likely going to wear the black one since it’s what makes my heart sing and I enjoy black, understated designs but I also really appreciate how beautiful and vintage-looking the monogram is. I’ve been in love with this bag for almost 2 years and I think it is my dream bag now!


Black.  You seem like you love it more.  It’s a classic you’ll have forever.


----------



## Geminye

LexAeterna said:


> Please help me choose between the Black and the GG Supreme version?  I know I’m more likely going to wear the black one since it’s what makes my heart sing and I enjoy black, understated designs but I also really appreciate how beautiful and vintage-looking the monogram is. I’ve been in love with this bag for almost 2 years and I think it is my dream bag now!



you can’t go wrong since the bag Is just lovely. I went with black and a GG ophidia and ultimately was happiest that way because I don’t often find a black bag that I just LOVE and don’t just think is the practical choice.


----------



## Sina08

LexAeterna said:


> Please help me choose between the Black and the GG Supreme version?  I know I’m more likely going to wear the black one since it’s what makes my heart sing and I enjoy black, understated designs but I also really appreciate how beautiful and vintage-looking the monogram is. I’ve been in love with this bag for almost 2 years and I think it is my dream bag now!



I also was torn between an all leather one and the monogram version. Despite the leather ones looking so so beautiful I went with the monogram because of the unique vintage vibe to it. Also, normally I’m so not a monogram person, so it’s much more likely to find other beautiful leather bags to wear and I chose this one to be  different. Now I’m looking for a red Celine Classic Box to buy, which is very similar to the Horsebit size and shape wise.
So I would suggest to make your decision depending on your existing bag collection and possible future purchases. They’re both beautiful and If money wasn’t an issue, I’d buy the monogrammed, the red, the black and the brown and possibly a few more


----------



## LexAeterna

Thank you all very much for your lovely responses! I’ll wait until the pandemic is over so I can see it in person! I added the Celine Classic Box bag and Chloe Tess Bag on my radar but for some reason the Horsebit 1955 still has my heart and I think it would look cute with the horsebit loafers.


----------



## VSUVUS

Sina08 said:


> I also was torn between an all leather one and the monogram version. Despite the leather ones looking so so beautiful I went with the monogram because of the unique vintage vibe to it. Also, normally I’m so not a monogram person, so it’s much more likely to find other beautiful leather bags to wear and I chose this one to be  different. Now I’m looking for a red Celine Classic Box to buy, which is very similar to the Horsebit size and shape wise.
> So I would suggest to make your decision depending on your existing bag collection and possible future purchases. They’re both beautiful and If money wasn’t an issue, I’d buy the monogrammed, the red, the black and the brown and possibly a few more



Agreed! Unless you know for sure what you like and will only carry ie black purses only, it’s important to consider your current collection and your wish list

haha, I have the red Céline Box (small size) and want to get the monogram in this bag since I want a more casual everyday bag in a bigger size


----------



## LexAeterna

What are all your thoughts on how easy this bag might be opened since it doesn't have a clasp or magnetic closure  I'm always afraid of my belongings falling out or someone reaching into my bag!


----------



## VSUVUS

Oh I know that feeling...always so paranoid lol  I don’t own the bag yet but from I see in review videos and trying it on in person it does seem to stay closed even without a clasp. Also, it’s a bag that I’d imagine one wears close to body as in shoulder style under your arm or even when I tried it crossbody I would have the bag in the front (of the body) rather than back. The curve on the flap part definitely gives a bit of resistance so it stays curved down if you know what I mean. But I guess if you ever happen to drop the bag whether it will bust open or not is a whole other story


----------



## Sina08

VSUVUS said:


> Agreed! Unless you know for sure what you like and will only carry ie black purses only, it’s important to consider your current collection and your wish list
> 
> haha, I have the red Céline Box (small size) and want to get the monogram in this bag since I want a more casual everyday bag in a bigger size



Haha, always nice to see likeminded bag lovers 
I know this is not a Celine thread, but may I ask what your tag/receipt says about the colour name and colour code? I’ve seen the codes 27ED and 27OR for red and I simply can’t find out if they’re different reds or what exactly the issue is there.
Already asked in the Classic Box Club, but so far no luck. TIA!


----------



## Sina08

LexAeterna said:


> What are all your thoughts on how easy this bag might be opened since it doesn't have a clasp or magnetic closure  I'm always afraid of my belongings falling out or someone reaching into my bag!



Sadly I haven’t been able to use the bag that much (with the lockdown going on etc.). But I can assure you, there’s no way someone could reach into the bag without you realizing. There’s no clasp or magnet, but you still have to put the front flap into place yourself.


----------



## mockey999

Got the camera bag version and I love it!  Only weird thing is the top can kinda pucker like in this picture. Is that normal for camera bags?  I’ve never had one because I like external pockets...  but this camera bag has one!


----------



## mockey999

Sina08 said:


> Sadly I haven’t been able to use the bag that much (with the lockdown going on etc.). But I can assure you, there’s no way someone could reach into the bag without you realizing. There’s no clasp or magnet, but you still have to put the front flap into place yourself.


This is why I went for the camera bag version instead with the zippered top. I’ve had my wallet and / or cell phone stollen from my purse several times over the years so I only do zip tops now (at least for every day bags).


----------



## Sina08

mockey999 said:


> This is why I went for the camera bag version instead with the zippered top. I’ve had my wallet and / or cell phone stollen from my purse several times over the years so I only do zip tops now.



Oh, I totally understand your point.
Actually I’ve come to realize that I’m never concerned about zips/closures when deciding on a bag purchase. But then again I’ve never had my wallet/cellphone stolen from my purse. Guess that makes the difference.
I love your camera bag version by the way!


----------



## mockey999

Sina08 said:


> Oh, I totally understand your point.
> Actually I’ve come to realize that I’m never concerned about zips/closures when deciding on a bag purchase. But then again I’ve never had my wallet/cellphone stolen from my purse. Guess that makes the difference.
> I love your camera bag version by the way!


Thank you!  I prefer the look of the shoulder bag but the camera style was the more practical choice for me.


----------



## averagejoe

mockey999 said:


> Got the camera bag version and I love it!  Only weird thing is the top can kinda pucker like in this picture. Is that normal for camera bags?  I’ve never had one because I like external pockets...  but this camera bag has one!


This happens especially if you wear the bag cross-body, which pushes the middle of the bag outwards and makes the top pucker like this.


----------



## papertiger

LexAeterna said:


> Please help me choose between the Black and the GG Supreme version?  I know I’m more likely going to wear the black one since it’s what makes my heart sing and I enjoy black, understated designs but I also really appreciate how beautiful and vintage-looking the monogram is. I’ve been in love with this bag for almost 2 years and I think it is my dream bag now!



Black, for the reasons you list


----------



## papertiger

LexAeterna said:


> What are all your thoughts on how easy this bag might be opened since it doesn't have a clasp or magnetic closure  I'm always afraid of my belongings falling out or someone reaching into my bag!



It's fine actually.


----------



## mockey999

averagejoe said:


> This happens especially if you wear the bag cross-body, which pushes the middle of the bag outwards and makes the top pucker like this.


Thanks!  Hopefully I’ll get used to it.


----------



## VSUVUS

Sina08 said:


> Haha, always nice to see likeminded bag lovers
> I know this is not a Celine thread, but may I ask what your tag/receipt says about the colour name and colour code? I’ve seen the codes 27ED and 27OR for red and I simply can’t find out if they’re different reds or what exactly the issue is there.
> Already asked in the Classic Box Club, but so far no luck. TIA!



oh actually I have no idea! Got mine from a friend so no receipt or any of the bits n pieces that usually come with a purchase other than the dust bag. I’ve only been told by people who own the bag that it’s the classic red... here’s a picture if it helps in any way... sorry


----------



## papertiger

VSUVUS said:


> oh actually I have no idea! Got mine from a friend so no receipt or any of the bits n pieces that usually come with a purchase other than the dust bag. I’ve only been told by people who own the bag that it’s the classic red... here’s a picture if it helps in any way... sorry
> 
> View attachment 5004902



*Back to Gucci 1955 now please, TY *


----------



## Sina08

VSUVUS said:


> oh actually I have no idea! Got mine from a friend so no receipt or any of the bits n pieces that usually come with a purchase other than the dust bag. I’ve only been told by people who own the bag that it’s the classic red... here’s a picture if it helps in any way... sorry



Thanks anyway!



papertiger said:


> *Back to Gucci 1955 now please, TY *



Sorry for going off topic.


----------



## Thukreebun

Does anyone know if the new horsebit camera bag style will be able to fit a 500ml evian bottle? or if the original 1955 shoulder bag does? 
In love with the bag but hesitant to pull the trigger if it doesn't fit lifestyle wise


----------



## LexAeterna

Thukreebun said:


> Does anyone know if the new horsebit camera bag style will be able to fit a 500ml evian bottle? or if the original 1955 shoulder bag does?
> In love with the bag but hesitant to pull the trigger if it doesn't fit lifestyle wise



Hi there! I have the Horsebit 1955 Shoulder Bag and I can fit a 300g water-repellent spray bottle inside (I do not have a water bottle with me). I hope this helps you out as a reference!


----------



## Thukreebun

LexAeterna said:


> Hi there! I have the Horsebit 1955 Shoulder Bag and I can fit a 300g water-repellent spray bottle inside (I do not have a water bottle with me). I hope this helps you out as a reference!



Thank you that's really kind of you! & now this bag is even more tempting!


----------



## snibor

Annie2021 said:


> I just got this horsebit bag from an offline reseller. Do you guys think its authentic


Must post in the authenticate this Gucci thread, following directions. Good luck.  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-gucci.922866/


----------



## VSUVUS

Has anyone gone to the store and tried this new bag on in person?

It's a "mini" version that comes with a fabric guitar strap and an adjustable leather strap!!!

Both mini and small are currently sold at the same price (CAD$3055 for canvas and CAD$3500 for leather)


Mini size: 8.1"W x 5.7"H x 2"D
Small size: 9.8"W x 7"H x 3.1"D

I still haven't been able to pull the trigger with the Small size since the price increase but now am considering the Mini...


*photos screenshot from the Gucci site/keywords: Gucci 1955 Horsebit






	

		
			
		

		
	
 <--- Mini        vs        Small --->


----------



## papertiger

VSUVUS said:


> Has anyone gone to the store and tried this new bag on in person?
> 
> It's a "mini" version that comes with a fabric guitar strap and an adjustable leather strap!!!
> 
> Both mini and small are currently sold at the same price (CAD$3055 for canvas and CAD$3500 for leather)
> 
> 
> Mini size: 8.1"W x 5.7"H x 2"D
> Small size: 9.8"W x 7"H x 3.1"D
> 
> I still haven't been able to pull the trigger with the Small size since the price increase but now am considering the Mini...
> 
> 
> *photos screenshot from the Gucci site/keywords: Gucci 1955 Horsebit
> View attachment 5042320
> 
> 
> View attachment 5042328
> View attachment 5042329
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <--- Mini vs Small --->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5042330



I bought my so-called Small as a preferable version of the H Constance (logo too big) or Celine Box Classic (tips-up on me). I am thinking of getting another but prob in the same size or the shoulder (camera) version not that I _need_ another.  

It's been so long since Gucci stores were open in my neck of the woods I haven't even had a chance to see these IRL (although my SA sent me secret pics - honour bound not to share).

I think the mini looks like a nice everyday X-over for cards/keys/phone irrespective of what other handheld is being carried. In a way I think it would get a chance to be worn more often and the longer strap will please most more (the Small would be too deep for a longer strap).


----------



## VSUVUS

papertiger said:


> I bought my so-called Small as a preferable version of the H Constance (logo too big) or Celine Box Classic (tips-up on me). I am thinking of getting another but prob in the same size or the shoulder (camera) version not that I _need_ another.
> 
> It's been so long since Gucci stores were open in my neck of the woods I haven't even had a chance to see these IRL (although my SA sent me secret pics - honour bound not to share).
> 
> I think the mini looks like a nice everyday X-over for cards/keys/phone irrespective of what other handheld is being carried. In a way I think it would get a chance to be worn more often and the longer strap will please most more (the Small would be too deep for a longer strap).



My province just went into another semi-lockdown again except Gucci stores are still open  haha

I have the Box in Small (my pic,  lol) and been wanting another boxy bag that's closer to the Medium size which is why I'm considering the Gucci 1955 in Small (and I just love the monogram!!). The Mini size in this bag is only an inch taller and wider than the Box which reassures me just how small it is...if I'm lucky I might be able to fit my phone in but not much else. I do like how the strap is attached to the bag by metal clasps instead of non-removable leather directly on metal if you know what I mean coz I do worry the leather might wear off overtime from moving/bending around the metal. I do, however, like the length of the Small as a crossbody since I prefer my bag sitting above my hips (I'm 5'8 - tried it on and loved it!) ...decisions decisions hmmmmmm


----------



## papertiger

VSUVUS said:


> My province just went into another semi-lockdown again except Gucci stores are still open  haha
> 
> I have the Box in Small (my pic,  lol) and been wanting another boxy bag that's closer to the Medium size which is why I'm considering the Gucci 1955 in Small (and I just love the monogram!!). The Mini size in this bag is only an inch taller and wider than the Box which reassures me just how small it is...if I'm lucky I might be able to fit my phone in but not much else. I do like how the strap is attached to the bag by metal clasps instead of non-removable leather directly on metal if you know what I mean coz I do worry the leather might wear off overtime from moving/bending around the metal. I do, however, like the length of the Small as a crossbody since I prefer my bag sitting above my hips (I'm 5'8 - tried it on and loved it!) ...decisions decisions hmmmmmm



I think trying them on is the only way. I do love this bag, whichever size


----------



## victoroliveira

VSUVUS said:


> Has anyone gone to the store and tried this new bag on in person?
> 
> It's a "mini" version that comes with a fabric guitar strap and an adjustable leather strap!!!
> 
> Both mini and small are currently sold at the same price (CAD$3055 for canvas and CAD$3500 for leather)
> 
> 
> Mini size: 8.1"W x 5.7"H x 2"D
> Small size: 9.8"W x 7"H x 3.1"D
> 
> I still haven't been able to pull the trigger with the Small size since the price increase but now am considering the Mini...
> 
> 
> *photos screenshot from the Gucci site/keywords: Gucci 1955 Horsebit
> View attachment 5042320
> 
> 
> View attachment 5042328
> View attachment 5042329
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <--- Mini vs Small --->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5042330


I really loved the mini version! Haven't seen in IRL yet, the malls are supposed to open again next week here, so maybe i'll check in person.
The regular version didn't really look nice on me since I like to wear my bags close to my chest. So the mini might be perfect!


----------



## VSUVUS

victoroliveira said:


> I really loved the mini version! Haven't seen in IRL yet, the malls are supposed to open again next week here, so maybe i'll check in person.
> The regular version didn't really look nice on me since I like to wear my bags close to my chest. So the mini might be perfect!



Please post mod shots and height reference!! tyty

I, too, like to wear my crossbody higher but I didnt find the reg version too chunky on me so it really is a tough choice for me


----------



## VSUVUS

UPDATE!

I went to the store and tried on both sizes today and here is what I came back with...spoiler alert...I bought one(!) but I still need help deciding which size is better... (for reference I'm 5'8)

pic 1 - Mini with both the guitar strap and the leather strap (guitar strap can be adjusted to be quite long)



pic 2 - Mini with leather strap on a longer setting(Left-can't remember if it was the longest) and the shortest setting(Right)



pic 3 - Small (or Regular) on the longest setting



pic 4- Small on the Left; Mini on the Right



*And here are the Pros and Cons imo...

Mini Pros:* 2 removable straps; much roomier than expected. I can easily fit my phone (iPhone XR w/ a chunky OtterBox case), a small wallet (although the SA was able to fit a long wallet in there), LV 6key holder plus room for more small items like lip balm, hand lotion, sanitizer etc and maybe even a small sunglasses case; more length options on both straps especially when you might need to wear the bag crossbody over a thick winter coat

*Mini Cons:* lining isn't as luxurious as the Small (Small has suede lining whereas the Mini has linen-like lining); no compartments inside but personally I feel like this allows the bag to carry more which is a good thing

*Small Pros:* basically all the opposite of all the Mini's Cons

*Small Cons:* strap length setting is limited and non-removable and as I mentioned in my previous post, I worry the leather-wrapped -around-metal method of attachment will cause the leather to wear off and possibly break eventually; the snap buttons on the strap can be caught on long hair (it did on mine when I was trying the bag on); although the bag has multiple compartments on the inside it does not seem to fit more other than fitting something longer (width wise)

Now I'm happy to live with all the Cons in the Small if that's the one I go with as it is the size I originally wanted (plus I have a lot of mini size bags) but the Mini is just soooo precious and will also be practical for my needs so what do you think? Help a gal out here. TY


----------



## perlefine

VSUVUS said:


> UPDATE!
> 
> I went to the store and tried on both sizes today and here is what I came back with...spoiler alert...I bought one(!) but I still need help deciding which size is better... (for reference I'm 5'8)
> 
> pic 1 - Mini with both the guitar strap and the leather strap (guitar strap can be adjusted to be quite long)
> View attachment 5054747
> 
> 
> pic 2 - Mini with leather strap on a longer setting(Left-can't remember if it was the longest) and the shortest setting(Right)
> View attachment 5054748
> 
> 
> pic 3 - Small (or Regular) on the longest setting
> View attachment 5054749
> 
> 
> pic 4- Small on the Left; Mini on the Right
> View attachment 5054750
> 
> 
> *And here are the Pros and Cons imo...
> 
> Mini Pros:* 2 removable straps; much roomier than expected. I can easily fit my phone (iPhone XR w/ a chunky OtterBox case), a small wallet (although the SA was able to fit a long wallet in there), LV 6key holder plus room for more small items like lip balm, hand lotion, sanitizer etc and maybe even a small sunglasses case; more length options on both straps especially when you might need to wear the bag crossbody over a thick winter coat
> 
> *Mini Cons:* lining isn't as luxurious as the Small (Small has suede lining whereas the Mini has linen-like lining); no compartments inside but personally I feel like this allows the bag to carry more which is a good thing
> 
> *Small Pros:* basically all the opposite of all the Mini's Cons
> 
> *Small Cons:* strap length setting is limited and non-removable and as I mentioned in my previous post, I worry the leather-wrapped -around-metal method of attachment will cause the leather to wear off and possibly break eventually; the snap buttons on the strap can be caught on long hair (it did on mine when I was trying the bag on); although the bag has multiple compartments on the inside it does not seem to fit more other than fitting something longer (width wise)
> 
> Now I'm happy to live with all the Cons in the Small if that's the one I go with as it is the size I originally wanted (plus I have a lot of mini size bags) but the Mini is just soooo precious and will also be practical for my needs so what do you think? Help a gal out here. TY



I think they both look really good on you but the strap lenght on the mini is better.


----------



## jaschultze

This is such a timely discussion! After lusting after the small for months in the Brown Sugar color, I finally caved and bought it. It's a beautiful bag but I don't think it works for me. I keep feeling like the shoulder strap slips off my shoulder (unless it softens considerably with wear) and it's too bulky to easily wear crossbody. Problem is, I misread the return policy so now I have a $2700 credit at Gucci.

Am I wrong in thinking the mini would solve both my problems (along with getting a guitar strap to boot)? I'd be looking at the leather options, since I already have the Ophidia Dome Crossbody in the logo canvas. Advice welcome, especially from those who have seen these bags in person.


----------



## jaschultze

Hippolyta said:


> I've actually been using it every day for the quick errands, that are the only outings I really have these days, because it makes me happy. Surprisingly, I've found it's perfect for those quick jaunts when hopping in and out of the car. It's weight when full keeps it comfortably on my shoulder, and it's so easy to get in and out of the front pocket for my mask or phone when popping in and out of stores. And it elevates anything I'm wearing, which is usually super-casual these days.


This is reassuring. I was having trouble keeping it on my shoulder and thought it meant I had to return this beautiful bag but I haven't tried it filled. Hopefully that will do the trick!


----------



## papertiger

jaschultze said:


> This is such a timely discussion! After lusting after the small for months in the Brown Sugar color, I finally caved and bought it. It's a beautiful bag but I don't think it works for me. I keep feeling like the shoulder strap slips off my shoulder (unless it softens considerably with wear) and it's bulky to easily wear crossbody. Problem is, I misread the return policy so now I have a $2700 credit at Gucci.
> 
> Am I wrong in thinking the mini would solve both my problems (along with getting a guitar strap to boot)? I'd be looking at the leather options, since I already have the Ophidia Dome Crossbody in the logo canvas. Advice welcome, especially from those who have seen these bags in person.



Try the mini instead

I've been using the Small as X-body, and although short still fine. It is undoubtedly supposed to be a shoulder bag though.


----------



## jaschultze

So now I've narrowed it down to these two: the "Small" in the logo canvas and the "Mini" in the black. I think they are equal in terms of a casual vibe - the Small because of the canvas and the mini because of the size (and web strap).

I tried the Small on again last night and it's still under consideration as I really don't have any shoulder bags but have many cross bodies. Is this enough of a reason? Any advice is welcome, as it's so hard to choose a bag you haven't been able to play with in person!


----------



## VSUVUS

jaschultze said:


> So now I've narrowed it down to these two: the "Small" in the logo canvas and the "Mini" in the black. I think they are equal in terms of a casual vibe - the Small because of the canvas and the mini because of the size (and web strap).
> 
> I tried the Small on again last night and it's still under consideration as I really don't have any shoulder bags but have many cross bodies. Is this enough of a reason? Any advice is welcome, as it's so hard to choose a bag you haven't been able to play with in person!
> 
> View attachment 5059944
> 
> 
> View attachment 5059945



Sounds like you are going through the same struggles I went through - praticality vs what your heart wants.

I, too, lusted over the Small (in canvas/brown) for months and even missed the chance (twice!) to buy it at the price before the price increase that happened in Nov 2020 (CAD$2850 -> CAD $3055)  and finally pulled the trigger but on the Mini. Tried it on at home with several outfits and even asked a bunch of people which one they think is a better choice (majority chose the Mini) but for some reason I still couldn't get the Small out of my head and it felt like I was cheating on the Mini . I almost convinced myself the Mini is a better, more practical choice but at the end I went back and exchanged it to the Small and so far I can tell you it really makes my heart sing every time I look at it.

The shoulder strap doesn't seem to be a problem for me (even when the bag is empty) and I like my corssbody high so, again, not a problem. With the Mini, I even considered getting more holes punched on the leather strap so I can wear it higher but my SA told me that would void the 2 year Gucci warranty so that's no bueno :/

For me, ultimately, I threw all pros and cons out the window and went with what my heart wants - like when Miranda had that giant list of pros and cons (more cons than pros) on Steve but knew what she wanted when she saw herself with the milk-stache and Steve on the Brooklyn Bridge. SATC fan anyone? hehe. It's not like one of them is completely useless and from personal experience if I really love something I've always found a way to make it work especially when none of the "cons" on the Small are a deal breaker. Also, when I look at the Small I feel like I got more bang for my buck even though the Mini does come with 2 straps but somehow Small just feels more luxurious to me.

All and all I'm definitely not dissing the Mini here but from what you've mentioned I think you should go with the one that gives you butterflies 

PS- in Canada the Return Policy for in-store purchase is 14 days for return and exchange and 30 days for online purchases so interesting to hear there's no refund where you are

PPS- maybe post some mod shots? would love to see the Small on you!


----------



## jaschultze

VSUVUS said:


> Sounds like you are going through the same struggles I went through - praticality vs what your heart wants.
> 
> I, too, lusted over the Small (in canvas/brown) for months and even missed the chance (twice!) to buy it at the price before the price increase that happened in Nov 2020 (CAD$2850 -> CAD $3055)  and finally pulled the trigger but on the Mini. Tried it on at home with several outfits and even asked a bunch of people which one they think is a better choice (majority chose the Mini) but for some reason I still couldn't get the Small out of my head and it felt like I was cheating on the Mini . I almost convinced myself the Mini is a better, more practical choice but at the end I went back and exchanged it to the Small and so far I can tell you it really makes my heart sing every time I look at it.
> 
> The shoulder strap doesn't seem to be a problem for me (even when the bag is empty) and I like my corssbody high so, again, not a problem. With the Mini, I even considered getting more holes punched on the leather strap so I can wear it higher but my SA told me that would void the 2 year Gucci warranty so that's no bueno :/
> 
> For me, ultimately, I threw all pros and cons out the window and went with what my heart wants - like when Miranda had that giant list of pros and cons (more cons than pros) on Steve but knew what she wanted when she saw herself with the milk-stache and Steve on the Brooklyn Bridge. SATC fan anyone? hehe. It's not like one of them is completely useless and from personal experience if I really love something I've always found a way to make it work especially when none of the "cons" on the Small are a deal breaker. Also, when I look at the Small I feel like I got more bang for my buck even though the Mini does come with 2 straps but somehow Small just feels more luxurious to me.
> 
> All and all I'm definitely not dissing the Mini here but from what you've mentioned I think you should go with the one that gives you butterflies
> 
> PS- in Canada the Return Policy for in-store purchase is 14 days for return and exchange and 30 days for online purchases so interesting to hear there's no refund where you are
> 
> PPS- maybe post some mod shots? would love to see the Small on you!


Thank you, @VSUVUS, this is a helpful response. I have never seen the mini in person, which would probably help a ton.  I'm traveling next week, though, and hope to be able to see both these bags in person and side-by-side. I'll try to get mod shots if I do.

As for the return policy, I bought it online through Nordstrom and their in-store Gucci boutique (a Nordstrom SA brokered the transaction). I assumed I had Nordstrom's return policy and didn't check the paper receipt in the envelope that described the Gucci 14-day policy. It's been 21 days and the Gucci SA would not budge on a return but is allowing an exchange, thankfully.


----------



## VSUVUS

jaschultze said:


> Thank you, @VSUVUS, this is a helpful response. I have never seen the mini in person, which would probably help a ton.  I'm traveling next week, though, and hope to be able to see both these bags in person and side-by-side. I'll try to get mod shots if I do.
> 
> As for the return policy, I bought it online through Nordstrom and their in-store Gucci boutique (a Nordstrom SA brokered the transaction). I assumed I had Nordstrom's return policy and didn't check the paper receipt in the envelope that described the Gucci 14-day policy. It's been 21 days and the Gucci SA would not budge on a return but is allowing an exchange, thankfully.




aaahhh I see. Yeah, boutiques inside a department store have their own policy usually and if your city happens to have boutiques in department stores and stand alone stores, they usually don't take each other's returns/exchanges and online orders directly from the brand's site can only be returned/exchanged at stand alone stores too (from my personal experience in Canada anyway).

I forgot to mention...if Mini turns out to be a better size/overall choice for you but you still want that shoulder bag look, you can try ordering a short shoulder strap from many 3rd party retailers out there and possibly play with mixing material/texture look ie a chain strap, a pearl strap etc if you are feeling adventurous. I did that with some of the straps I already own and not bad! Otherwise your only shoulder bag option is the guitar strap...although not a bad look definitely felt very casual with the canvas/brown. I also wondered if it could've been worn as a belt bag but didn't try.


----------



## sleekeasy

VSUVUS said:


> ... *the snap buttons on the strap can be caught on long hair* (it did on mine when I was trying the bag on)....


I love this bag to bits but it is making me bald from all the hair getting caught in the snaps!!


----------



## VSUVUS

sleekeasy said:


> I love this bag to bits but it is making me bald from all the hair getting caught in the snaps!!



 I've yet to carry the bag out so *fingers crossed* lol


----------



## misskittee

sleekeasy said:


> I love this bag to bits but it is making me bald from all the hair getting caught in the snaps!!



ME TOO lol!!


----------



## LexAeterna

sleekeasy said:


> I love this bag to bits but it is making me bald from all the hair getting caught in the snaps!!


Same here!!!


----------



## jaschultze

VSUVUS said:


> Sounds like you are going through the same struggles I went through - praticality vs what your heart wants.
> 
> I, too, lusted over the Small (in canvas/brown) for months and even missed the chance (twice!) to buy it at the price before the price increase that happened in Nov 2020 (CAD$2850 -> CAD $3055)  and finally pulled the trigger but on the Mini. Tried it on at home with several outfits and even asked a bunch of people which one they think is a better choice (majority chose the Mini) but for some reason I still couldn't get the Small out of my head and it felt like I was cheating on the Mini . I almost convinced myself the Mini is a better, more practical choice but at the end I went back and exchanged it to the Small and so far I can tell you it really makes my heart sing every time I look at it.
> 
> The shoulder strap doesn't seem to be a problem for me (even when the bag is empty) and I like my corssbody high so, again, not a problem. With the Mini, I even considered getting more holes punched on the leather strap so I can wear it higher but my SA told me that would void the 2 year Gucci warranty so that's no bueno :/
> 
> For me, ultimately, I threw all pros and cons out the window and went with what my heart wants - like when Miranda had that giant list of pros and cons (more cons than pros) on Steve but knew what she wanted when she saw herself with the milk-stache and Steve on the Brooklyn Bridge. SATC fan anyone? hehe. It's not like one of them is completely useless and from personal experience if I really love something I've always found a way to make it work especially when none of the "cons" on the Small are a deal breaker. Also, when I look at the Small I feel like I got more bang for my buck even though the Mini does come with 2 straps but somehow Small just feels more luxurious to me.
> 
> All and all I'm definitely not dissing the Mini here but from what you've mentioned I think you should go with the one that gives you butterflies
> 
> PS- in Canada the Return Policy for in-store purchase is 14 days for return and exchange and 30 days for online purchases so interesting to hear there's no refund where you are
> 
> PPS- maybe post some mod shots? would love to see the Small on you!


I think it might be OK? I guess I'm reconsidering my objections
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
. It's a beautiful bag, just a little larger and dressier than I am used to. For the record, I'm 5'1.


----------



## averagejoe

jaschultze said:


> I think it might be OK? I guess I'm reconsidering my objections
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5062390
> View attachment 5062391
> View attachment 5062392
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It's a beautiful bag, just a little larger and dressier than I am used to. For the record, I'm 5'1.


I think the bag looks great on you. And since you aren't used to dressier bags, then you should add this to your collection to vary your outfits


----------



## VSUVUS

jaschultze said:


> I think it might be OK? I guess I'm reconsidering my objections
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5062390
> View attachment 5062391
> View attachment 5062392
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It's a beautiful bag, just a little larger and dressier than I am used to. For the record, I'm 5'1.



the bag looks great on you! and I agree with @averagejoe, if you love it and it's different than rest of your collection then maybe it's time to add an alternative.  the brown will be super versatile too!


----------



## Hippolyta

sleekeasy said:


> I love this bag to bits but it is making me bald from all the hair getting caught in the snaps!!



So interesting that several of you are having this experience.  I have long, straight hair that kind of goes everywhere and catches on everything, and I've never had an issue with my horsebit strap.  I don't ever wear it crossbody, leave it at middle-length, and have all the exposed snaps covered.  Maybe that's why???


----------



## papertiger

jaschultze said:


> I think it might be OK? I guess I'm reconsidering my objections
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5062390
> View attachment 5062391
> View attachment 5062392
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It's a beautiful bag, just a little larger and dressier than I am used to. For the record, I'm 5'1.



I think it's fab on you too.


----------



## papertiger

Hippolyta said:


> So interesting that several of you are having this experience.  I have long, straight hair that kind of goes everywhere and catches on everything, and I've never had an issue with my horsebit strap.  I don't ever wear it crossbody, leave it at middle-length, and have all the exposed snaps covered.  Maybe that's why???



I don't either and the same type. I catch it in my Hermes Evelyne strap quite a lot  . 

Let's all be careful though.


----------



## Hippolyta

papertiger said:


> I don't either and the same type. I catch it in my Hermes Evelyne strap quite a lot  .
> 
> Let's all be careful though.



Oh yes!  My Evelyne strap and the grommets on the holes of my LV Pochette Metis strap too.  Not to mention several styles of my earrings and necklaces.  

I wish there was a way we could get these menace bags to attack only the grey hairs.


----------



## sleekeasy

Hippolyta said:


> So interesting that several of you are having this experience.  I have long, straight hair that kind of goes everywhere and catches on everything, and I've never had an issue with my horsebit strap.  I don't ever wear it crossbody, leave it at middle-length, and have all the exposed snaps covered.  Maybe that's why???


I wear it on all the lengths and cover my snaps most of the time (but now that I think about it, covering the snaps could invite more hair to get caught in the gap between snaps ). My hair gets caught on the longest setting, when I wear it on one shoulder. No matter what I do, my hair just finds itself in between the snaps that rest on the shoulder and I have to remember to remove my bag gently. Honestly, I should be more mindful and move more carefully but there have been times I’ve ripped a few strands out


----------



## VSUVUS

Finally wore her out last night  I’m so in love



Wore a low messy bun so no strands of hair were harmed for the duration of 4 hours


----------



## mrs.JC

VSUVUS said:


> Finally wore her out last night  I’m so in love
> View attachment 5066728
> 
> 
> Wore a low messy bun so no strands of hair were harmed for the duration of 4 hours


This looks so good on you!


----------



## VSUVUS

mrs.JC said:


> This looks so good on you!



Thank you


----------



## papertiger

VSUVUS said:


> Finally wore her out last night  I’m so in love
> View attachment 5066728
> 
> 
> Wore a low messy bun so no strands of hair were harmed for the duration of 4 hours



You look wonderful!


----------



## victoroliveira

Today at the store trying *again* the mini. and yes, it came home with me.


----------



## averagejoe

victoroliveira said:


> Today at the store trying *again* the mini. and yes, it came home with me.
> View attachment 5074768


Looks great on you! And now you have a Gucci guitar strap that can be used on other Gucci bags!

I spy your Kelly in the background.


----------



## c.lauren

victoroliveira said:


> Today at the store trying *again* the mini. and yes, it came home with me.
> View attachment 5074768


This looks great!! Can you share what can fit in the bag? I always loved the look of the small but it was too big for my frame. Thinking the mini might be the perfect size but would love to know how much it can carry.


----------



## victoroliveira

c.lauren said:


> This looks great!! Can you share what can fit in the bag? I always loved the look of the small but it was too big for my frame. Thinking the mini might be the perfect size but would love to know how much it can carry.


Not much, but perfect for me.

iPhone 11 plus max
Full wallet
Hand sanitizer
Keys


----------



## c.lauren

victoroliveira said:


> Not much, but perfect for me.
> 
> iPhone 11 plus max
> Full wallet
> Hand sanitizer
> Keys


Thanks for sharing! Enjoy, she's beautiful


----------



## VSUVUS

c.lauren said:


> This looks great!! Can you share what can fit in the bag? I always loved the look of the small but it was too big for my frame. Thinking the mini might be the perfect size but would love to know how much it can carry.



For a "mini" bag I actually think this one fits a lot when compared to others I own anyway. I was able to fit...

iPhone XR w/otterbox case
LV 6key holder
LV key pouch 
Small wallet (but thick in depth? wide? lol )
A tall hand sanitizer bottle (sitting vertically)
Baggu (foldable reusable bag)
Hand lotion, 1,2 lip balms and some small stuff with still a bit of room to spare

Even though the Small is a much bigger bag, the way the inside compartment is set up I personally don’t find I can fit much more than what I mentioned above but the upside is I can fit a compact umbrella length wise.

Just all depends on what you need to carry on a regular basis. Kaitlin even wrote on the blog that the mini is “too big” for her for what she carries!

I took a comparison photo of the mini with my small Box before exchanging it and the difference is huge imo. Either way this bag is GORGEOUS so really can’t go wrong Hope this helps!


----------



## lalame

VSUVUS said:


> For a "mini" bag I actually think this one fits a lot when compared to others I own anyway. I was able to fit...
> 
> iPhone XR w/otterbox case
> LV 6key holder
> LV key pouch
> Small wallet (but thick in depth? wide? lol )
> A tall hand sanitizer bottle (sitting vertically)
> Baggu (foldable reusable bag)
> Hand lotion, 1,2 lip balms and some small stuff with still a bit of room to spare
> 
> Even though the Small is a much bigger bag, the way the inside compartment is set up I personally don’t find I can fit much more than what I mentioned above but the upside is I can fit a compact umbrella length wise.
> 
> Just all depends on what you need to carry on a regular basis. Kaitlin even wrote on the blog that the mini is “too big” for her for what she carries!
> 
> I took a comparison photo of the mini with my small Box before exchanging it and the difference is huge imo. Either way this bag is GORGEOUS so really can’t go wrong Hope this helps!
> 
> View attachment 5075725



Do you think a pair of sunglasses would fit in the mini with your iPhone XR, keys, and small wallet? I love minis but hate when they can't fit a pair of sunglasses (need them here in CA).


----------



## VSUVUS

lalame said:


> Do you think a pair of sunglasses would fit in the mini with your iPhone XR, keys, and small wallet? I love minis but hate when they can't fit a pair of sunglasses (need them here in CA).



Depending on how big your sunglasses(case) is I would say yes. My hard case isn’t too big nor thick and I was able to fit it on top of everything else if I didn’t carry my tall bottle of hand sanitizer (need all the room length wise if you know what I mean). A soft case definitely would fit.

I don’t usually keep my phone in the bag either if I’m wearing something with pockets so that always leaves extra room for other stuff. Just nice to know it can fit if I ever need the space


----------



## VSUVUS

New colours! That beige leather is *to die for!!*  almost enough to make me buy a mini all over again


----------



## c.lauren

VSUVUS said:


> For a "mini" bag I actually think this one fits a lot when compared to others I own anyway. I was able to fit...
> 
> iPhone XR w/otterbox case
> LV 6key holder
> LV key pouch
> Small wallet (but thick in depth? wide? lol )
> A tall hand sanitizer bottle (sitting vertically)
> Baggu (foldable reusable bag)
> Hand lotion, 1,2 lip balms and some small stuff with still a bit of room to spare
> 
> Even though the Small is a much bigger bag, the way the inside compartment is set up I personally don’t find I can fit much more than what I mentioned above but the upside is I can fit a compact umbrella length wise.
> 
> Just all depends on what you need to carry on a regular basis. Kaitlin even wrote on the blog that the mini is “too big” for her for what she carries!
> 
> I took a comparison photo of the mini with my small Box before exchanging it and the difference is huge imo. Either way this bag is GORGEOUS so really can’t go wrong Hope this helps!
> 
> View attachment 5075725


Thanks!! So helpful. This sounds like it fits just about what my medium Celine box holds. I'm so tempted now


----------



## papertiger

victoroliveira said:


> Today at the store trying *again* the mini. and yes, it came home with me.
> View attachment 5074768



  looking good


----------



## papertiger

lalame said:


> Do you think a pair of sunglasses would fit in the mini with your iPhone XR, keys, and small wallet? I love minis but hate when they can't fit a pair of sunglasses (need them here in CA).



Mine fit in the Small but I cannot imagine they'd fit in the mini, but then mine are those oversize frame glasses.


----------



## victoroliveira

VSUVUS said:


> Depending on how big your sunglasses(case) is I would say yes. My hard case isn’t too big nor thick and I was able to fit it on top of everything else if I didn’t carry my tall bottle of hand sanitizer (need all the room length wise if you know what I mean). A soft case definitely would fit.
> 
> I don’t usually keep my phone in the bag either if I’m wearing something with pockets so that always leaves extra room for other stuff. Just nice to know it can fit if I ever need the space



Hi! 
I hope this helps you 
They all fit in the mini perfectly.
If you have a SLG, would fit too. 
My iPhone is the max size 

(couldn't fit my bifold wallet with all these itens)


----------



## lalame

victoroliveira said:


> Hi!
> I hope this helps you
> They all fit in the mini perfectly.
> If you have a SLG, would fit too.
> My iPhone is the max size
> 
> (couldn't fit my bifold wallet with all these itens)
> 
> View attachment 5077343


Thank you! Appreciate the visual... I'm shocked the Ray Ban case fits!! That one's bulky.


----------



## VSUVUS

c.lauren said:


> Thanks!! So helpful. This sounds like it fits just about what my medium Celine box holds. I'm so tempted now



Oh perfect! You are a Box owner! Then yes, I definitely would say they fit about the same. When I went back to do the exchange (from the mini to the small) my friend brought her medium Box and I brought my small Box and we tried it all! 

Whatever she was carrying that day in her medium Box all fit in the mini 1955 and it wasn't like she had plenty of room to spare in her medium Box that day either.

Another bonus is how light the 1955 horsebit actually is in both the mini and the small (especially if you go with the canvas ones) when you compare it to something like the Box.

I'm currently perfectly content with my classic boxy bag collection thanks to the small 1955 horsebit


----------



## noellesmommy

I am so excited to share that I took the plunge and ordered the GG monogram horsebit shoulder bag today!!!

I am finally in a fairly major city (house hunting for an upcoming move from the rural midwest) and called the local Saks to see which bags they had in stock. I've been looking for a new brown bag for about 6 months and had considered various bags from Gucci, LV, and Saint Laurent...but the Guccis were the ones that (at least in photos online) really had my heart. When I walked into the store, I thought my first choice would be the Gucci Marmont small flap in the new brown color, but when I saw the mono horsebit I basically swooned, lol. No, it isn't quite as versatile (IMHO) as the Marmont because I don't think it can be dressed up as much, but 99% of my life is very casual. I brought my husband with me for a second opinion and although he really liked both bags, he LOVED the horsebit and said it just "looked like me," and he's right. At heart I'm a preppy gal with a classic style, and this bag just screams classic Gucci to me! I had a brief dilemma over whether I should get the all-brown-leather version rather than the coated canvas, but I'm pretty sure I've read that the leather used for this bag is fairly fragile, and I felt like the coated canvas would be easier to keep looking new. I don't usually love monogram bags or logos because they make me feel too conspicuous, but I feel like Gucci's is pretty low-key and subtle.

My new bag is supposed to arrive sometime next week (the floor model was the only one they had in stock), and I promise to post some photos once I receive it. I don't post often because I'm a shy introvert, but I have learned so much on TPF and in the Gucci forum in particular, so I owe a huge debt of gratitude to you all and definitely want to pay it forward. 

Thank you all for all the photos, discussion, and information about this bag -- I am extremely grateful for it all!


----------



## VSUVUS

noellesmommy said:


> I am so excited to share that I took the plunge and ordered the GG monogram horsebit shoulder bag today!!!
> 
> I am finally in a fairly major city (house hunting for an upcoming move from the rural midwest) and called the local Saks to see which bags they had in stock. I've been looking for a new brown bag for about 6 months and had considered various bags from Gucci, LV, and Saint Laurent...but the Guccis were the ones that (at least in photos online) really had my heart. When I walked into the store, I thought my first choice would be the Gucci Marmont small flap in the new brown color, but when I saw the mono horsebit I basically swooned, lol. No, it isn't quite as versatile (IMHO) as the Marmont because I don't think it can be dressed up as much, but 99% of my life is very casual. I brought my husband with me for a second opinion and although he really liked both bags, he LOVED the horsebit and said it just "looked like me," and he's right. At heart I'm a preppy gal with a classic style, and this bag just screams classic Gucci to me! I had a brief dilemma over whether I should get the all-brown-leather version rather than the coated canvas, but I'm pretty sure I've read that the leather used for this bag is fairly fragile, and I felt like the coated canvas would be easier to keep looking new. I don't usually love monogram bag or logos because they make me feel too conspicuous, but I feel like Gucci's is pretty low-key and subtle.
> 
> My new bag is supposed to arrive sometime next week (the floor model was the only one they had in stock), and I promise to post some photos once I receive it. I don't post often because I'm a shy introvert, but I have learned so much on TPF and in the Gucci forum in particular, so I owe a huge debt of gratitude to you all and definitely want to pay it forward.
> 
> Thank you all for all the photos, discussion, and information about this bag -- I am extremely grateful for it all!



welcome to the club! can't wait to see photos


----------



## veevee1

This thread also enabled me to purchase the mini (monogram with brown). As soon as I saw it in person I had to have it! Thanks everybody


----------



## VSUVUS

Sorry we are just a bunch of enablers here


----------



## papertiger

noellesmommy said:


> I am so excited to share that I took the plunge and ordered the GG monogram horsebit shoulder bag today!!!
> 
> I am finally in a fairly major city (house hunting for an upcoming move from the rural midwest) and called the local Saks to see which bags they had in stock. I've been looking for a new brown bag for about 6 months and had considered various bags from Gucci, LV, and Saint Laurent...but the Guccis were the ones that (at least in photos online) really had my heart. When I walked into the store, I thought my first choice would be the Gucci Marmont small flap in the new brown color, but when I saw the mono horsebit I basically swooned, lol. No, it isn't quite as versatile (IMHO) as the Marmont because I don't think it can be dressed up as much, but 99% of my life is very casual. I brought my husband with me for a second opinion and although he really liked both bags, he LOVED the horsebit and said it just "looked like me," and he's right. At heart I'm a preppy gal with a classic style, and this bag just screams classic Gucci to me! I had a brief dilemma over whether I should get the all-brown-leather version rather than the coated canvas, but I'm pretty sure I've read that the leather used for this bag is fairly fragile, and I felt like the coated canvas would be easier to keep looking new. I don't usually love monogram bags or logos because they make me feel too conspicuous, but I feel like Gucci's is pretty low-key and subtle.
> 
> My new bag is supposed to arrive sometime next week (the floor model was the only one they had in stock), and I promise to post some photos once I receive it. I don't post often because I'm a shy introvert, but I have learned so much on TPF and in the Gucci forum in particular, so I owe a huge debt of gratitude to you all and definitely want to pay it forward.
> 
> Thank you all for all the photos, discussion, and information about this bag -- I am extremely grateful for it all!



  to you.

We can't wait to see your beautiful new bag


----------



## VSUVUS

Got this in the email today in case anyone is interested... 

I may or may not have seen the exotic leather 1955 Horsebit in store...the monogram canvas one had my 110% attention


----------



## scsmith1312

And I have just bought the Horsebit mini shoulder bag (canvas and brown) - one of the cutest, well made bags I’ve ever seen!  Pictures to follow tomorrow (dark here now)....


----------



## kel28

VSUVUS said:


> Finally wore her out last night  I’m so in love
> View attachment 5066728
> 
> 
> Wore a low messy bun so no strands of hair were harmed for the duration of 4 hours


Hi can you confirm if this is the 25cm bag? It looks awesome on you


----------



## VSUVUS

kel28 said:


> Hi can you confirm if this is the 25cm bag? It looks awesome on you



Thank you   and yes, it's the 25cm (the bigger one) that only comes with 1 non-removable strap. Here is the exact size I got off the website... 


Small size: 9.8"W x 7"H x 3.1"D


----------



## scsmith1312

Some comparison pictures for reference....mini vs. small


----------



## misskittee

Odd question but does anyone else's 1955 have squeaky straps? Mine squeaks constantly at the strap loop where it connects with the metal but not sure what I can do to reduce this.


----------



## noellesmommy

misskittee said:


> Odd question but does anyone else's 1955 have squeaky straps? Mine squeaks constantly at the strap loop where it connects with the metal but not sure what I can do to reduce this.


I haven't noticed any squeaking from my straps yet, but I've only worn it out 3 times so far.

I have, however, experienced the dreaded hair-pulling-out that several people have mentioned. I thought I'd be safe from it because my hair sits just above shoulder length, but nope! So far it's only happened when I've worn it crossbody though, so from now on I plan to wear my hair up if I need to wear the bag crossbody to hopefully avoid this problem in the future.


----------



## LexAeterna

noellesmommy said:


> I haven't noticed any squeaking from my straps yet, but I've only worn it out 3 times so far.
> 
> I have, however, experienced the dreaded hair-pulling-out that several people have mentioned. I thought I'd be safe from it because my hair sits just above shoulder length, but nope! So far it's only happened when I've worn it crossbody though, so from now on I plan to wear my hair up if I need to wear the bag crossbody to hopefully avoid this problem in the future.



I wonder if removing the buttons will prevent this from happening?  I shall try this out when I wear the bag again.

As for the squeaky straps, I have not experienced this yet.


----------



## bh4me

misskittee said:


> Odd question but does anyone else's 1955 have squeaky straps? Mine squeaks constantly at the strap loop where it connects with the metal but not sure what I can do to reduce this.


My blue bag has the squeaky sound like your describing. I have the brown monogram which does not squeak. I’m not sure what can be done about it. I did contemplate on exchanging it but it was not easy to find at that time. I also picked between the stock they had at the store.

At some point, I decided to just ignore it. I still love the bag enough for it not to be a problem. It’s not as noticeable when I’m out presumably because the environment I‘m in drowns out the squeak. I’m hoping that it will go away eventually.


----------



## ItsPurseonal

Hello! I am looking for advice as I am considering the camera style crossbody bag in either the canvas or the white leather.

I want to use it for casual summer outings (think: sporting events, wearing casual shorts and a tee) 

BUT I'm wondering how durable the canvas is. I have never owned a Gucci canvas bag nor have I tried one on in store, so I'm wondering how durable it is on the scale of Chanel Deauville woven tote (not very durable) --> LV canvas (could be run over with a truck and look the same). I like the white leather version as well and feel like there is a bit more versatility with that one, but it's maybe not as casual as I'm hoping for. 

What do you all think? Are either of these great options for a  durable, casual, versatile, and timeless (could I wear this style in 10 years for the same purpose?) summer bag?

Thanks for your advice!


----------



## holycooooow

Help! Just got the mini 1955 horsebit bag bc I loved the guitar strap but now thinking maybe the mini ophidia round bag might be the better option? Mommy with toddlers in her 30’s and wanting a fresh and cute daily bag for my basic mom clothes….which would you pick?


----------



## Chanellover2015

Do you have any mod shots? It depends on your height, frame…

 I think that due to its shape the mini horsebit might fit more though? What do you usually carry with you?


----------



## holycooooow

Chanellover2015 said:


> Do you have any mod shots? It depends on your height, frame…
> 
> I think that due to its shape the mini horsebit might fit more though? What do you usually carry with you?



5’5 and slender frame. Too late to return now as it’s been over 14 days but I do like it a lot and I do think the mini size is not too small and is just right. Just didn’t realize how much pricier it is compared to other bags. I’m also thinking of the Dionysus WOC in the same pattern but maybe they are too similar in that they are both monogrammed cross bodies…


----------



## mrs.JC

Looking to buy the Small in brown sugar/mono over 4th of July weekend.  Just curious if anyone has any regrets after a few months (or longer) of owning it?  Do you still reach for it?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## LexAeterna

mrs.JC said:


> Looking to buy the Small in brown sugar/mono over 4th of July weekend.  Just curious if anyone has any regrets after a few months (or longer) of owning it?  Do you still reach for it?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I use it frequently (it's the only everyday bag I own) and the only thing I regret about it is that my long hair gets stuck to the buttons on the strap.  It's a common issue for people who use this bag. It's not an issue when I wear a ponytail. I might also try wearing it without the buttons to see if that will solve the hair issue.

Also, watch out for a popped stitches in the area highlgihted below in red. Mine came with a popped stitch from SSENSE.


----------



## mrs.JC

LexAeterna said:


> I use it frequently (it's the only everyday bag I own) and the only thing I regret about it is that my long hair gets stuck to the buttons on the strap.  It's a common issue for people who use this bag. It's not an issue when I wear a ponytail. I might also try wearing it without the buttons to see if that will solve the hair issue.
> 
> Also, watch out for a popped stitches in the area highlgihted below in red. Mine came with a popped stitch from SSENSE.



Thank you for the heads up!  I will be sure to look carefully.  May I ask what you wear when you carry her?  I am a very casual person so I am worried I won't be able to pull her off.


----------



## LexAeterna

mrs.JC said:


> Thank you for the heads up!  I will be sure to look carefully.  May I ask what you wear when you carry her?  I am a very casual person so I am worried I won't be able to pull her off.


You're welcome!   I have the black one and I wear it with a graphic tee tucked in straight leg jeans, and Converse sneakers. I think wearing it crossbody definitely adds a casual vibe!


----------



## DisappointedPom

mrs.JC said:


> Looking to buy the Small in brown sugar/mono over 4th of July weekend.  Just curious if anyone has any regrets after a few months (or longer) of owning it?  Do you still reach for it?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 Had it for a couple of months in leather (bubble tea, I believe is the name of the color), no regrets at all, great size for everyday use and looks good for evening going out as well ( I wear it on my shoulder).
What I like about it is that isn't very recognisable also, and looks elegant and fresh.
I totally recommend!

The hair pulling struggle is real though!


----------



## VSUVUS

LexAeterna said:


> You're welcome!   I have the black one and I wear it with a graphic tee tucked in straight leg jeans, and Converse sneakers. I think wearing it crossbody definitely adds a casual vibe!



Sounds so Parisien! Love it!


----------



## noellesmommy

mrs.JC said:


> Looking to buy the Small in brown sugar/mono over 4th of July weekend.  Just curious if anyone has any regrets after a few months (or longer) of owning it?  Do you still reach for it?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


It's a gorgeous bag, and I am enjoying carrying it.

However, the one thing to be really aware of -- and I know this has already been mentioned on other threads by several posters -- is that the inside is quite small, and it honestly doesn't carry very much (well, not as much as I'd like it to). Specifically for me, I wear glasses and frequently have to switch to sunglasses when I'm out and about, so I bring my Ray-Bans in their case and put my eyeglasses in it when I switch to the sunglasses. I also have Chanel and Tom Ford sunglasses, but neither of them will fit in this handbag when they're in their cases. At any rate, once that smallish Ray-Ban case is in there, there isn't room for much else. All I carry other than the sunglass case is a Tory Burch card case and my keys (all in the main compartment), my cell phone (front pocket), and a tiny pocket calendar and a mechanical pencil (back pocket), and that's really just about all that will fit. When I need a little extra room for something, I take my sunglasses out of their case and put them in a soft fabric case instead...which does free up some space, but I'd rather not do that. I am used to also carrying pressed powder, blotting papers, and a lipstick with me, but until I find some kind of small key pouch that can replace the card case and hold my cards/keys/lipstick (and the Gucci one that was talked about here on TPF is sold out everywhere), I will have to leave those things at home (the powder and lipstick aren't things I'd want to just be loose in my bag). So that was a really long winded way of saying it doesn't hold much, lol! As long as you're ok with that, it's fine.

Re: the hair pulling, my hair is collarbone length, and I've only had the snaps rip my hair out the one time I wore it crossbody (which I don't do often, and will plan to wear my hair up the next time!).

I hope that helps! If I had to do it all over again I probably would still buy it, because it's beautiful and I get compliments on it every time I carry it...I just wish it was a bit roomier.

Hope that helps!


----------



## perlefine

ItsPurseonal said:


> Hello! I am looking for advice as I am considering the camera style crossbody bag in either the canvas or the white leather.
> 
> I want to use it for casual summer outings (think: sporting events, wearing casual shorts and a tee)
> 
> BUT I'm wondering how durable the canvas is. I have never owned a Gucci canvas bag nor have I tried one on in store, so I'm wondering how durable it is on the scale of Chanel Deauville woven tote (not very durable) --> LV canvas (could be run over with a truck and look the same). I like the white leather version as well and feel like there is a bit more versatility with that one, but it's maybe not as casual as I'm hoping for.
> 
> What do you all think? Are either of these great options for a  durable, casual, versatile, and timeless (could I wear this style in 10 years for the same purpose?) summer bag?
> 
> Thanks for your advice!



I got the camera bag in all white a few days ago. I was also considering the one with canvas but I went for the all leather one. Because it will go better with my wardrobe (I wear allot of prints).


----------



## ItsPurseonal

perlefine said:


> I got the camera bag in all white a few days ago. I was also considering the one with canvas but I went for the all leather one. Because it will go better with my wardrobe (I wear allot of prints).



would love to see a pic! Congrats!


----------



## mrs.JC

noellesmommy said:


> It's a gorgeous bag, and I am enjoying carrying it.
> 
> However, the one thing to be really aware of -- and I know this has already been mentioned on other threads by several posters -- is that the inside is quite small, and it honestly doesn't carry very much (well, not as much as I'd like it to). Specifically for me, I wear glasses and frequently have to switch to sunglasses when I'm out and about, so I bring my Ray-Bans in their case and put my eyeglasses in it when I switch to the sunglasses. I also have Chanel and Tom Ford sunglasses, but neither of them will fit in this handbag when they're in their cases. At any rate, once that smallish Ray-Ban case is in there, there isn't room for much else. All I carry other than the sunglass case is a Tory Burch card case and my keys (all in the main compartment), my cell phone (front pocket), and a tiny pocket calendar and a mechanical pencil (back pocket), and that's really just about all that will fit. When I need a little extra room for something, I take my sunglasses out of their case and put them in a soft fabric case instead...which does free up some space, but I'd rather not do that. I am used to also carrying pressed powder, blotting papers, and a lipstick with me, but until I find some kind of small key pouch that can replace the card case and hold my cards/keys/lipstick (and the Gucci one that was talked about here on TPF is sold out everywhere), I will have to leave those things at home (the powder and lipstick aren't things I'd want to just be loose in my bag). So that was a really long winded way of saying it doesn't hold much, lol! As long as you're ok with that, it's fine.
> 
> Re: the hair pulling, my hair is collarbone length, and I've only had the snaps rip my hair out the one time I wore it crossbody (which I don't do often, and will plan to wear my hair up the next time!).
> 
> I hope that helps! If I had to do it all over again I probably would still buy it, because it's beautiful and I get compliments on it every time I carry it...I just wish it was a bit roomier.
> 
> Hope that helps!



Thank you for the thoughtful reply!  My hair is shoulder length so I am hopeful it wont snag too much, since I keep my hair down most of the time...  and as for the capacity, I had thought/hoped it would be comparable to the LV Pochette Metis but I guess because the Horsebit is more structured, it isn't?


----------



## mrs.JC

Hi ladies, anyone know if the "light blue leather" is a limited edition color?  Second question, do you think this color combo will look dated in a couple years?




I am smitten with this color combo as well and I can't decide between them and the small Horsbit bag I was originally considering.  Ahhh!


----------



## ILP

I personally love the limited edition colors. I never think they look dated when I see them on people. I think, “Dang!  I should have gotten that color when it was available.”  It just looks more special.


----------



## noellesmommy

mrs.JC said:


> Thank you for the thoughtful reply!  My hair is shoulder length so I am hopeful it wont snag too much, since I keep my hair down most of the time...  and as for the capacity, I had thought/hoped it would be comparable to the LV Pochette Metis but I guess because the Horsebit is more structured, it isn't?


I don't own the Pochette Metis (though I considered purchasing it instead of this bag), but from what I understand from reviews and videos, it does hold a bit more than this bag. The horsebit is quite structured and stiff on the inside, and I personally would've preferred it without the dividers that create the 3 distinct areas so there is just one open space. I think it would fit more inside it if that were the case.


----------



## papertiger

mrs.JC said:


> Hi ladies, anyone know if the "light blue leather" is a limited edition color?  Second question, do you think this color combo will look dated in a couple years?
> 
> View attachment 5120023
> 
> 
> I am smitten with this color combo as well and I can't decide between them and the small Horsbit bag I was originally considering.  Ahhh!
> 
> View attachment 5120024



The blue is just coming in, it's featured on the new Diana too. 

All seasonal colours are limited edition.


----------



## perlefine

ItsPurseonal said:


> would love to see a pic! Congrats!





Fresh out the box, I’m not so good at taking picture’s and the picture doesn’t do it justice. But this is such a great bag for the price, it’s a little bit bigger and more structured then the soho disco. And no hair snagging with this one either.


----------



## ItsPurseonal

perlefine said:


> View attachment 5121783
> 
> Fresh out the box, I’m not so good at taking picture’s and the picture doesn’t do it justice. But this is such a great bag for the price, it a little bit bigger and more structured then the soho disco. And no hair snagging with this one either.



love it! the soho disco is such a great bag, I love that this is another alternative! 

how does the leather feel? is it "scratchy" like Prada Saffiano?


----------



## papertiger

perlefine said:


> View attachment 5121783
> 
> Fresh out the box, I’m not so good at taking picture’s and the picture doesn’t do it justice. But this is such a great bag for the price, it a little bit bigger and more structured then the soho disco. And no hair snagging with this one either.



So classic looking


----------



## perlefine

mrs.JC said:


> Hi ladies, anyone know if the "light blue leather" is a limited edition color?  Second question, do you think this color combo will look dated in a couple years?
> 
> View attachment 5120023
> 
> 
> I am smitten with this color combo as well and I can't decide between them and the small Horsbit bag I was originally considering.  Ahhh!
> 
> View attachment 5120024



The blue bag is a beauty.


ItsPurseonal said:


> love it! the soho disco is such a great bag, I love that this is another alternative!
> 
> how does the leather feel? is it "scratchy" like Prada Saffiano?



I don’t find the leather scratchy, I think if you love the Soho Disco this wil be a great alternative.


----------



## Chanellover2015

mrs.JC said:


> Hi ladies, anyone know if the "light blue leather" is a limited edition color?  Second question, do you think this color combo will look dated in a couple years?
> 
> View attachment 5120023
> 
> 
> I am smitten with this color combo as well and I can't decide between them and the small Horsbit bag I was originally considering.  Ahhh!
> 
> View attachment 5120024


That turquoise blue is just gorgeous and nope I don’t see it ever looking dated!! It’s a fresh breath of air seeing bags in beautiful colors like this one.


----------



## Frugalfinds

Just arrived! The lighting is terrible though.


----------



## perlefine

Frugalfinds said:


> Just arrived! The lighting is terrible though.



Very pretty


----------



## Njeph

Frugalfinds said:


> Just arrived! The lighting is terrible though.


Hi! Can you share a picture of the inside of the bag?


----------



## Frugalfinds

Njeph said:


> Hi! Can you share a picture of the inside of the bag?



I’ll try! I will say the inside is microfiber, which I know some people have issues with.


----------



## Frugalfinds

Njeph said:


> Hi! Can you share a picture of the inside of the bag?



There was also a tag in the flap that is interesting...


----------



## Njeph

Frugalfinds said:


> There was also a tag in the flap that is interesting...


Thanks. I am new to Gucci. What issues do people have with microfiber? The tag regarding th# magnet is interesting.


----------



## Frugalfinds

Njeph said:


> Thanks. I am new to Gucci. What issues do people have with microfiber? The tag regarding th# magnet is interesting.



Maybe someone who doesn't like it can chime in, but from what I've read in some threads, some find it difficult to keep clean and feel it wears down faster than canvas or leather. I have a few other Gucci bags with a microfiber lining and I haven't had any issues, but they aren't bags I carry daily.


----------



## mrs.JC

Frugalfinds said:


> Just arrived! The lighting is terrible though.



Oh my god, it's beautiful


----------



## spikaaa

Hi, I’m currently torn between getting the Horsebit 1955 in small (canvas with the brown leather trimming) and the LV Pochette Metis. They are both very similar. Any thoughts on the pros and cons of each bag? Thank you!


----------



## LexAeterna

spikaaa said:


> Hi, I’m currently torn between getting the Horsebit 1955 in small (canvas with the brown leather trimming) and the LV Pochette Metis. They are both very similar. Any thoughts on the pros and cons of each bag? Thank you!


I only have experience with the leather version of the Horsebit 1955 Small Shoulder bag and can't comment on the LV PM. In my case, I don't carry a lot so I find the space to be enough for me. I also really enjoy how very easy it is to get in and out of the bag. As for cons, my long hair gets stuck between the buttons when I wear my hair down while wearing it. I also I tend to rest my hand on the bag so the buttons dig in to my shoulders because of the weight of my arm. I've also received mine with popped stitches from SSENSE. Otherwise, I'm still enjoying the bag very much! It's so gorgeous to look at in person.


----------



## Frugalfinds

spikaaa said:


> Hi, I’m currently torn between getting the Horsebit 1955 in small (canvas with the brown leather trimming) and the LV Pochette Metis. They are both very similar. Any thoughts on the pros and cons of each bag? Thank you!



I don’t have either of the bags you mentioned, but I did consider the LV a yearish ago. When I was searching the LV forum I noticed that some members complained about the clasp being difficult. You might want to check over there to see if you can find more information on it.


----------



## mrs.JC

spikaaa said:


> Hi, I’m currently torn between getting the Horsebit 1955 in small (canvas with the brown leather trimming) and the LV Pochette Metis. They are both very similar. Any thoughts on the pros and cons of each bag? Thank you!



Hi!  I actually own (3) LV Pochette Metis and I just got the Gucci Horsebit bag you speak of.  I'm obviously a big fan of the PM but I have to agree the clasp can get annoying (mine have a lot of scratches ), however it's really nice being able to wear it crossbody and having an exterior back pocket is really handy. I also love the little compartments inside and the fact the bag feels light. I have the noir and marine rouge empreinte leather and the reverse mono and I get compliments all the time when I wear them. My husband says it's his favorite bag style that I own. One potential downside (not to me but maybe to you) is that it's a pretty common bag, but I never see it where I live and I wouldn't love my bags less even if it was.

As for the Gucci Horsebit, the canvas is coated, scratch and dent proof.  It feels sturdy and the bag itself is surprisingly heavy, but not in a bad way--it just feels well constructed.  I love the vintage look of the brown/canvas one and the horsebit accents are classy.  A couple of cons though: (1) I've already experienced my hair getting caught in the little snappy things, (2) wish there was an exterior pocket to slide my phone/card holder into and a top handle for easy grabbing, and (3) extending bag strap is a little tedious but this is probably because I'm lazy, but at 5'2" I do feel it falls at a weird spot crossbody (which is my preferred style) but it looks great as a shoulder bag.  My nitpicking aside, I don't regret buying the Horsebit at all.  It's more classic Gucci (versus the trendy stuff) and it's bound to dress up any outfit.  I also think it's ageless and not something that every girl (or guy) has.


----------



## mrs.JC

I asked my mom to purchase this for me at the Honolulu boutique for the discount.  I didn't get the box sadly but I love the dustbag and little shopping tote that comes with the new packaging.

She's so beautiful.


----------



## VSUVUS

mrs.JC said:


> View attachment 5125718
> 
> 
> I asked my mom to purchase this for me at the Honolulu boutique for the discount.  I didn't get the box sadly but I love the dustbag and little shopping tote that comes with the new packaging.
> 
> She's so beautiful.



OMG they gave you a tote in store??!!

When I bought mine my SA said it wasn’t available and was online only so I contemplated returning the store bought one and order another online just so I could get the tote 

Also, is that the small? Coz my small came with the old “satin” black and white dust bag but I know mini comes with the new linen dust bag which at the time I didn’t like but now wish I had gotten :/


----------



## mrs.JC

VSUVUS said:


> OMG they gave you a tote in store??!!
> 
> When I bought mine my SA said it wasn’t available and was online only so I contemplated returning the store bought one and order another online just so I could get the tote
> 
> Also, is that the small or the mini? Coz my small came with the old “satin” black and white dust bag but I know mini comes with the new linen dust bag which at the time I didn’t like but now wish I had gotten :/


 
It's the small and my mom was able to get it at either the Honolulu or Ala Moana store.  I can't remember which she went to but they gave her the tote and the linen bag.  I wonder if it's because it's a touristy area?  When/where did you get yours?


----------



## DAMER

spikaaa said:


> Hi, I’m currently torn between getting the Horsebit 1955 in small (canvas with the brown leather trimming) and the LV Pochette Metis. They are both very similar. Any thoughts on the pros and cons of each bag? Thank you!


I agree with @mrs.JC - PM is a very comfortable and easy bag. I myself have two - reverse mono (over 3 yrs) and Empreinte Noir (over 2 yrs) and so far I have been loving them both. I personally did not encounter any issues with it’s S-Lock other than normal wear and tear. I don’t have a 1955 Horsbit bag you are interested in, but I did purchase a canvas/brown leather 1955 Horsbit camera bag a few months ago. To be honest, the canvas on that particular style was not to my liking (I prefer LV canvas), so I returned it.


----------



## VSUVUS

mrs.JC said:


> It's the small and my mom was able to get it at either the Honolulu or Ala Moana store.  I can't remember which she went to but they gave her the tote and the linen bag.  I wonder if it's because it's a touristy area?  When/where did you get yours?



Only back in April  Although the box is nice it is SO big that it’s kinda annoying to store so I much rather have the tote. Also, the satin dust bag that my bag came with just barely fits the bag so every time I take the bag out/put it in I’m always scared I’ll rip the bag…

Gucci site still says the tote is online exclusive with most orders…too bad I’m not planning to purchase anything from them anytime soon. Sigh

ETA: when you said “discount”, do you mean it’s cheaper in Honolulu due to tax etc when compared to where you live?


----------



## mrs.JC

VSUVUS said:


> Only back in April  Although the box is nice it is SO big that it’s kinda annoying to store so I much rather have the tote. Also, the satin dust bag that my bag came with just barely fits the bag so every time I take the bag out/put it in I’m always scared I’ll rip the bag…
> 
> Gucci site still says the tote is online exclusive with most orders…too bad I’m not planning to purchase anything from them anytime soon. Sigh
> 
> ETA: when you said “discount”, do you mean it’s cheaper in Honolulu due to tax etc when compared to where you live?



Hawaii store is 20% cheaper and tax is only 4%.  Where I live sales tax is 7% so it's a pretty significant discount.  Same with LV and most luxury brands.


----------



## VSUVUS

mrs.JC said:


> Hawaii store is 20% cheaper and tax is only 4%.  Where I live sales tax is 7% so it's a pretty significant discount.  Same with LV and most luxury brands.





This is new information to me
I had to do some research and OMG!

After some math I think I didn’t miss out too much if anything at all since I’m in Canada and the conversion rate is always plus I would’ve had to risk getting charged tax/duties for bringing it back so phew but that’s good to know!

What I did miss is 3 different opportunities to buy it at the price prior increase and I had almost forgotten about it until now LOL


----------



## VSUVUS

I love this bag! I love this account! Together they are a match made in heaven.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

Any advice or thoughts about white vs beige?


----------



## papertiger

OriginalBalenciaga said:


> Any advice or thoughts about white vs beige?



Both are gorgeous! 

The hardware shows up more on the off-white. The beige is more subtle and less 'pop'. 

Describe your perfect neutrals you have in your wardrobe already?


----------



## bookgirl173

mrs.JC said:


> Looking to buy the Small in brown sugar/mono over 4th of July weekend.  Just curious if anyone has any regrets after a few months (or longer) of owning it?  Do you still reach for it?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I got the small camera bag in brown/mono several months ago. Though I absolutely adore the colors - and that hidden phone pocket behind the flap - I just didn't reach for it. It was smaller than I expected and a little tight getting inside, which I've learned is something that annoys me to no end. I surprised myself by selling a couple of weeks ago - life is too short to have a bag I'm not excited about using!


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

papertiger said:


> Both are gorgeous!
> 
> The hardware shows up more on the off-white. The beige is more subtle and less 'pop'.
> 
> Describe your perfect neutrals you have in your wardrobe already?



Thank you so much!  

I am ridiculously boring and pretty much only wear neutrals (black, grey or white) with a very occasional blue or purple tinged skirt or dress sneaking it's way in.

I also mostly wear silver toned jewelry so had been thinking the beige might be better for me for exactly the reason you stated about the hardware. 

Thanks again, I am going to try to see them in person this weekend and will definitely post pics for anyone who is interested if I do!


----------



## VSUVUS

She has been my go to bag…just so in love  I should really take some ootd shots with her.

PS- I have super long hair and have been wearing the bag shoulder style with hair down and no casualties so far


----------



## LexAeterna

VSUVUS said:


> She has been my go to bag…just so in love  I should really take some ootd shots with her.
> 
> PS- I have super long hair and have been wearing the bag shoulder style with hair down and no casualties so far
> View attachment 5129839



So chic! 

Every time I see the GG Supreme version it makes me wish I had gone for canvas instead of leather. The vintage look is absolutely stunning. If they had a black GG Supreme version I would've totally gotten it!


----------



## luxbaglover123

mrs.JC said:


> Hi!  I actually own (3) LV Pochette Metis and I just got the Gucci Horsebit bag you speak of.  I'm obviously a big fan of the PM but I have to agree the clasp can get annoying (mine have a lot of scratches ), however it's really nice being able to wear it crossbody and having an exterior back pocket is really handy. I also love the little compartments inside and the fact the bag feels light. I have the noir and marine rouge empreinte leather and the reverse mono and I get compliments all the time when I wear them. My husband says it's his favorite bag style that I own. One potential downside (not to me but maybe to you) is that it's a pretty common bag, but I never see it where I live and I wouldn't love my bags less even if it was.
> 
> As for the Gucci Horsebit, the canvas is coated, scratch and dent proof.  It feels sturdy and the bag itself is surprisingly heavy, but not in a bad way--it just feels well constructed.  I love the vintage look of the brown/canvas one and the horsebit accents are classy.  A couple of cons though: (1) I've already experienced my hair getting caught in the little snappy things, (2) wish there was an exterior pocket to slide my phone/card holder into and a top handle for easy grabbing, and (3) extending bag strap is a little tedious but this is probably because I'm lazy, but at 5'2" I do feel it falls at a weird spot crossbody (which is my preferred style) but it looks great as a shoulder bag.  My nitpicking aside, I don't regret buying the Horsebit at all.  It's more classic Gucci (versus the trendy stuff) and it's bound to dress up any outfit.  I also think it's ageless and not something that every girl (or guy) has.
> 
> View attachment 5125688
> 
> View attachment 5125689


Such a great collection! Very good advice. How much can you fit into the Gucci vs the PM? I used to own a PM and thought it could fit quite a lot, but I suppose it’s a lot softer and has more give than the Horsebit.


----------



## Tyler_JP

Obsessed with this bag. So chic in full leather.


----------



## holycooooow

I have this in the mini in the brown mono and it’s just love! I initially got it for the guitar strap but now I don’t even use it anymore lol I just use the original brown strap. Surprised there aren’t many YouTube videos or influencers wearing this but it’s such a versatile bag and the mini is surprisingly roomy inside


----------



## Sina08

VSUVUS said:


> Has anyone gone to the store and tried this new bag on in person?
> 
> It's a "mini" version that comes with a fabric guitar strap and an adjustable leather strap!!!
> 
> Both mini and small are currently sold at the same price (CAD$3055 for canvas and CAD$3500 for leather)
> 
> 
> Mini size: 8.1"W x 5.7"H x 2"D
> Small size: 9.8"W x 7"H x 3.1"D
> 
> I still haven't been able to pull the trigger with the Small size since the price increase but now am considering the Mini...
> 
> 
> *photos screenshot from the Gucci site/keywords: Gucci 1955 Horsebit
> View attachment 5042320
> 
> 
> View attachment 5042328
> View attachment 5042329
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <--- Mini vs Small --->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5042330




Gucci is really killing me with this size! I bought the small one last year and it was my first Gucci ever. But now that I have seen these, I'm seriously tempted to get another.


----------



## zar19

hi guys! i’m planning to buy the horsebit in-store, but its gonna be my first time buying Gucci.. anyone know would we always get the ‘still wrapped’ bag or not? cause i dont think i want the display item but its kinda limited on where i live.. thanks!


----------



## VSUVUS

Sina08 said:


> Gucci is really killing me with this size! I bought the small one last year and it was my first Gucci ever. But now that I have seen these, I'm seriously tempted to get another.



This was my thought initially but honestly since owning the Small my urge to buy the mini has passed so I'm perfectly content...not to say if one day someone wants to buy me a mini I wouldn't be happy lol 



zar19 said:


> hi guys! i’m planning to buy the horsebit in-store, but its gonna be my first time buying Gucci.. anyone know would we always get the ‘still wrapped’ bag or not? cause i dont think i want the display item but its kinda limited on where i live.. thanks!



When I went to my store my SA didn't seem to have any problems bringing out wrapped bags from the stock room for me to inspect but I think that will definitely depend on the stock level of your store the time you go in. If you don't find one you are happy with while in-store I'm sure they will be able to order one for you.


----------



## Sina08

VSUVUS said:


> This was my thought initially but honestly since owning the Small my urge to buy the mini has passed so I'm perfectly content...not to say if one day someone wants to buy me a mini I wouldn't be happy lol



I haven’t seen the mini in person yet and I really love the small one. But you know, the pics are tempting. Also, I’m quite short and therefore tend do buy smaller bags. Hopefully I’ll go to the Gucci store just to find out that my small Horsebit is just right


----------



## Tyler_JP

Check it out in green! 

Edited.


----------



## More bags

Joining in with red, here’s my Gucci Horsebit 1955 Shoulder Bag.   First picture is a good representation of the colour.


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> Joining in with red, here’s my Gucci Horsebit 1955 Shoulder Bag.   First picture is a good representation of the colour.
> View attachment 5164958
> View attachment 5164957



Congratulations, it's truly stunning


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> Congratulations, it's truly stunning


Thank you so much @papertiger!


----------



## VSUVUS

Update: wore the bag crossbody style with hair down for the first time and no single hair was pulled!!!

It was a running errand type of day so I was definitely not being careful whatsoever plus it was windy out too so hair was getting blown left and right up and down lol

Ps- I have very thick chest-length hair


----------



## newtobag2021

More bags said:


> Joining in with red, here’s my Gucci Horsebit 1955 Shoulder Bag.   First picture is a good representation of the colour.
> View attachment 5164958
> View attachment 5164957


Thank you for this picture! 

First, I'm new here, so apologies if this is a dumb or annoying question.  This is my first Gucci bag.  I've ordered it in red and was feeling a tad regretful about not going with the brown monogram instead.  I'm usually monogram-averse, but the more I see the brown monogram...the more in love with it I am, and I now have FOMO that I didn't order it.  Can anyone tell me their thoughts?  If you had to pick one, which one would you pick (red or brown monogram)?  Both purses would go with my wardrobe (mostly neutrals and red is my favorite "pop of color" to use). Thanks in advance!


----------



## LexAeterna

newtobag2021 said:


> Thank you for this picture!
> 
> First, I'm new here, so apologies if this is a dumb or annoying question.  This is my first Gucci bag.  I've ordered it in red and was feeling a tad regretful about not going with the brown monogram instead.  I'm usually monogram-averse, but the more I see the brown monogram...the more in love with it I am, and I now have FOMO that I didn't order it.  Can anyone tell me their thoughts?  If you had to pick one, which one would you pick (red or brown monogram)?  Both purses would go with my wardrobe (mostly neutrals and red is my favorite "pop of color" to use). Thanks in advance!


I felt the exact same. I ordered black instead of the monogram but I still kept thinking how gorgeous the monogram was. However, I know I won’t feel comfortable wearing monogram.

I think you should go with your gut. If you think you’ll wear the bag less because of the monogram then you should keep the leather.


----------



## newtobag2021

LexAeterna said:


> I felt the exact same. I ordered black instead of the monogram but I still kept thinking how gorgeous the monogram was. However, I know I won’t feel comfortable wearing monogram.
> 
> I think you should go with your gut. If you think you’ll wear the bag less because of the monogram then you should keep the leather.



Ugh, the hard part here is that my gut is a finicky beast!!  But you make a really good point about whether I'd wear the bag less... I'd say technically yes, because I couldn't wear it for dressier/professional events, since I associate the monogram with more casual life.  But really my life is 99% casual anyway, and I have a couple nice black ghw-type bags that would work for those events already.  So given that the purpose of this bag was as an "everyday" bag, I'm still stuck at the same point.  Sorry if I'm rambling now  

You would think seeing the monogram in so many advertisements/carried by influencers would deter me from it...but I think it's having the opposite effect!  I have skimmed enough threads to know that this is a controversial question but...anyone feel like the monogram will be "out of style" for this particular bag soon?  Maybe that will help me curtail any regret  I have about ordering the red leather.  Also, I'm a new mom, so I'm questioning if the red leather will be harder to maintain than the canvas...

Thanks so much you guys!


----------



## LexAeterna

newtobag2021 said:


> Ugh, the hard part here is that my gut is a finicky beast!!  But you make a really good point about whether I'd wear the bag less... I'd say technically yes, because I couldn't wear it for dressier/professional events, since I associate the monogram with more casual life.  But really my life is 99% casual anyway, and I have a couple nice black ghw-type bags that would work for those events already.  So given that the purpose of this bag was as an "everyday" bag, I'm still stuck at the same point.  Sorry if I'm rambling now
> 
> You would think seeing the monogram in so many advertisements/carried by influencers would deter me from it...but I think it's having the opposite effect!  I have skimmed enough threads to know that this is a controversial question but...anyone feel like the monogram will be "out of style" for this particular bag soon?  Maybe that will help me curtail any regret  I have about ordering the red leather.  Also, I'm a new mom, so I'm questioning if the red leather will be harder to maintain than the canvas...
> 
> Thanks so much you guys!



Since your lifestyle is mostly casual and you’re loving the monogram bag then I think you should go with it then!  it’s such a gorgeous bag. Personally, I can’t see that bag going out of style since it already looks timeless even with the GG Supreme print.


----------



## papertiger

newtobag2021 said:


> Ugh, the hard part here is that my gut is a finicky beast!!  But you make a really good point about whether I'd wear the bag less... I'd say technically yes, because I couldn't wear it for dressier/professional events, since I associate the monogram with more casual life.  But really my life is 99% casual anyway, and I have a couple nice black ghw-type bags that would work for those events already.  So given that the purpose of this bag was as an "everyday" bag, I'm still stuck at the same point.  Sorry if I'm rambling now
> 
> You would think seeing the monogram in so many advertisements/carried by influencers would deter me from it...but I think it's having the opposite effect!  I have skimmed enough threads to know that this is a controversial question but...anyone feel like the monogram will be "out of style" for this particular bag soon?  Maybe that will help me curtail any regret  I have about ordering the red leather.  Also, I'm a new mom, so I'm questioning if the red leather will be harder to maintain than the canvas...
> 
> Thanks so much you guys!



The sig-print is always and perennially popular. 

I agree with @LexAeterna, get the one you think you would wear most and don't have to think about (this is in reverse to my decision process because I wanted something very different). The red leather is stunning, but the sig-print is cool too.


----------



## newtobag2021

papertiger said:


> The sig-print is always and perennially popular.
> 
> I agree with @LexAeterna, get the one you think you would wear most and don't have to think about (this is in reverse to my decision process because I wanted something very different). The red leather is stunning, but the sig-print is cool too.



Thanks, papertiger! I thought about it, and decided I'd go with the red leather now because it truly is stunning, as you say, and goes with more of my wardrobe.  Doubtful they will ever discontinue the monogram print, so if I really have FOMO and get good use out of the bag, I can buy that one later. 

Thanks again for everyone's input! It's supposed to arrive at the end of this week!!!


----------



## Frugalfinds

Does anyone know what the seasonal A/W colors will be for the horsebit bags? I bought that beautiful blue camera bag this summer and now I’m itching for a great Fall color.


----------



## lesmg18

After obsessing over the Jackie for months, I finally went to a Gucci store for the first time to see it in person. I loved it, but I ended up buying the Horsebit 1955 in monogram with brown trim instead. My first Gucci bag! Now I have to convince myself to actually use it, because I’ve never spent that kind of money on a bag before and am nervous I’ll ruin it the first day or something.


----------



## catnhat

lesmg18 said:


> After obsessing over the Jackie for months, I finally went to a Gucci store for the first time to see it in person. I loved it, but I ended up buying the Horsebit 1955 in monogram with brown trim instead. My first Gucci bag! Now I have to convince myself to actually use it, because I’ve never spent that kind of money on a bag before and am nervous I’ll ruin it the first day or something.



Oh congrats!!  That’s the exact same one that I have. I find that it’s pretty indestructible, and quite functional. Enjoy!


----------



## lesmg18

catnhat said:


> Oh congrats!!  That’s the exact same one that I have. I find that it’s pretty indestructible, and quite functional. Enjoy!



Thanks! I went to France from the US to buy it to “save money” but ended up buying a small LV the same day that ate up the savings. I went from never having a designer bag to having two in the same day.


----------



## VSUVUS

lesmg18 said:


> Thanks! I went to France from the US to buy it to “save money” but ended up buying a small LV the same day that ate up the savings. I went from never having a designer bag to having two in the same day.



welcome to the club! 

hate to break it to ya but once the luxury designer (bag) door opens you will never be able to close it lol


----------



## VSUVUS

Frugalfinds said:


> Does anyone know what the seasonal A/W colors will be for the horsebit bags? I bought that beautiful blue camera bag this summer and now I’m itching for a great Fall color.



Just saw this on Instagram. Not sure which collection it belongs to tho


----------



## VSUVUS

And these….


----------



## More bags

newtobag2021 said:


> Thanks, papertiger! I thought about it, and decided I'd go with the red leather now because it truly is stunning, as you say, and goes with more of my wardrobe.  Doubtful they will ever discontinue the monogram print, so if I really have FOMO and get good use out of the bag, I can buy that one later.
> 
> Thanks again for everyone's input! It's supposed to arrive at the end of this week!!!


@LexAeterna and @papertiger gave you great advice.

I appreciate your struggle to choose which style to go with. I admired this bag for awhile and I couldn’t decide which specific one to get, black (already have black bags and a favourite black shoulder bag), white (beautiful, and not practical for my lifestyle and climate - working mom and long winter), navy (gorgeous), brown leather or red leather (already have a favourite raspberry red shoulder bag). When I went to the boutique I was choosing between brown (subtle, go with everything) and red (my favourite pop colour). I chose red and I am very happy.

I love the adjustable strap and the clean lines of this structured bag. It’s a beautiful shade of red that goes with a lot of my wardrobe. It fits what I carry on a daily basis, including sunglasses. I wore it to the hockey rink yesterday, it works for my lifestyle. I chose to release an older, colourful, slouchy shoulder bag from my handbag wardrobe, as I definitely love my Gucci Horsebit 1955 Shoulder Bag more than that bag (wardrobe edit, one in one out).
@newtobag2021 I hope you’re enjoying carrying your new bag.


----------



## papertiger

If you want really *mini*!

Please don't ask if you can fit in a laptop


----------



## newtobag2021

More bags said:


> @LexAeterna and @papertiger gave you great advice.
> 
> I appreciate your struggle to choose which style to go with. I admired this bag for awhile and I couldn’t decide which specific one to get, black (already have black bags and a favourite black shoulder bag), white (beautiful, and not practical for my lifestyle and climate - working mom and long winter), navy (gorgeous), brown leather or red leather (already have a favourite raspberry red shoulder bag). When I went to the boutique I was choosing between brown (subtle, go with everything) and red (my favourite pop colour). I chose red and I am very happy.
> 
> I love the adjustable strap and the clean lines of this structured bag. It’s a beautiful shade of red that goes with a lot of my wardrobe. It fits what I carry on a daily basis, including sunglasses. I wore it to the hockey rink yesterday, it works for my lifestyle. I chose to release an older, colourful, slouchy shoulder bag from my handbag wardrobe, as I definitely love my Gucci Horsebit 1955 Shoulder Bag more than that bag (wardrobe edit, one in one out).
> @newtobag2021 I hope you’re enjoying carrying your new bag.



Thanks so much! I am in love with the red for all things, except it does pull my hair out in chunks.  So far I have worn it to an outdoor wedding AND a on a grocery trip.  It is the best bag ever.  If it didn't pull my hair out when I extended the strap, I probably would have already gotten the original canvas too!


----------



## Joy77

I am torn between the mini and the camera bag 
Also black or canvas with brown trim
I am looking for an everyday bag


----------



## luxbaglover123

I finally pulled the trigger and got the small Horsebit 1955 in brown and I’m amazed how good it is! I didn’t have a chance to see it in person so I got it online, but it’s so much better than I expected. Beautiful craftsmanship and it’s so timeless. I was expecting it to be smaller based on reviews but the size and internal space are a positive surprise. Too bad I didn’t get it a few days ago as the price had jumped up again (or a year ago when I first laid my eyes on it…)


----------



## bitterpeach

luxbaglover123 said:


> I finally pulled the trigger and got the small Horsebit 1955 in brown and I’m amazed how good it is! I didn’t have a chance to see it in person so I got it online, but it’s so much better than I expected. Beautiful craftsmanship and it’s so timeless. I was expecting it to be smaller based on reviews but the size and internal space are a positive surprise. Too bad I didn’t get it a few days ago as the price had jumped up again (or a year ago when I first laid my eyes on it…)
> View attachment 5221931


I love this bag so much. Hoping I can also add it to my collection. Enjoy!


----------



## VSUVUS

luxbaglover123 said:


> I finally pulled the trigger and got the small Horsebit 1955 in brown and I’m amazed how good it is! I didn’t have a chance to see it in person so I got it online, but it’s so much better than I expected. Beautiful craftsmanship and it’s so timeless. I was expecting it to be smaller based on reviews but the size and internal space are a positive surprise. Too bad I didn’t get it a few days ago as the price had jumped up again (or a year ago when I first laid my eyes on it…)
> View attachment 5221931



welcome to the club!

…and yes, I, too, just noticed the price increase. For the all leather version it went from CAD $3500 to CAD $3695. Basic monogram went from CAD $3050 to CAD $3305…


----------



## papertiger

luxbaglover123 said:


> I finally pulled the trigger and got the small Horsebit 1955 in brown and I’m amazed how good it is! I didn’t have a chance to see it in person so I got it online, but it’s so much better than I expected. Beautiful craftsmanship and it’s so timeless. I was expecting it to be smaller based on reviews but the size and internal space are a positive surprise. Too bad I didn’t get it a few days ago as the price had jumped up again (or a year ago when I first laid my eyes on it…)
> View attachment 5221931



Congratulations.

I so agree, I was amazed by how much I love using my 1955.


----------



## Frugalfinds

I panicked after the price increase (this bag didn’t actually go up in price) and had my SA track this down in red. She said there were only five left in the company.


----------



## sharcee

just got the 1955 horse bit shoulder bag (with the flap) in brown - would the horsebit camera bag be too redundant (also in brown)???


----------



## Frugalfinds

sharcee said:


> just got the 1955 horse bit shoulder bag (with the flap) in brown - would the horsebit camera bag be too redundant (also in brown)???



Would you consider a different color or maybe the brown monogram? While they are different, I would be worried that they are similar enough that you would only find yourself reaching for one of them. Of course, with that being said, there are plenty of people who exclusively have black handbags and they don’t seem to find it to be redundant.


----------



## sharcee

Frugalfinds said:


> Would you consider a different color or maybe the brown monogram? While they are different, I would be worried that they are similar enough that you would only find yourself reaching for one of them. Of course, with that being said, there are plenty of people who exclusively have black handbags and they don’t seem to find it to be redundant.


I am one of those folks  I have so many black bags but they all look so different to me lol

The shoulder bag feels a little bit more dressy while the camera is obviously very casual. problem is, I also have a black YSL Lou camera bag.... DH thinks everything in my closet looks the same


----------



## Gretchel06

Does anyone know if the Gucci Horsebit small shoulder handbag in the canvas about the same as the Saint Laurent Camera Lou handbag? Trying to decide in between, thanks


----------



## Joy77

sharcee said:


> I am one of those folks  I have so many black bags but they all look so different to me lol
> 
> The shoulder bag feels a little bit more dressy while the camera is obviously very casual. problem is, I also have a black YSL Lou camera bag.... DH thinks everything in my closet looks the same


I am actually torn between Horsebit camera bag and YSL camera bag


----------



## imetazoa

Hi everyone - I’m thinking about pulling the trigger on a small black leather 1955 but am concerned it might overwhelm my 5ft frame. I have a pochette métis which I think looks fine on me but it the Gucci looks like it might stick out a lot more. Anyone have thoughts (or even better, pics)? Thanks in advance!


----------



## papertiger

imetazoa said:


> Hi everyone - I’m thinking about pulling the trigger on a small black leather 1955 but am concerned it might overwhelm my 5ft frame. I have a pochette métis which I think looks fine on me but it the Gucci looks like it might stick out a lot more. Anyone have thoughts (or even better, pics)? Thanks in advance!



I'm 5.5' for ref. check out action pic https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/new-gucci-1955-horsebit-bag.1015559/page-19

My guess it will look fine on you. You have to try though because the shape of your body is as important as height.


----------



## atoizzard5

Hi all! I’m strongly considering this bag in yellow (found via online consignment) but I cannot seem to find many photos of it. Does anyone happen to have the bag in yellow or photos from when it was in stock in stores that they can share? Thank you!!


----------



## Minie26

Cant stop thinking about this  Horsebit in Denim but too bad it only comes in the Mini size.
Anyone have this bag or the mini horsebit? Is it too small?


----------



## noellesmommy

imetazoa said:


> Hi everyone - I’m thinking about pulling the trigger on a small black leather 1955 but am concerned it might overwhelm my 5ft frame. I have a pochette métis which I think looks fine on me but it the Gucci looks like it might stick out a lot more. Anyone have thoughts (or even better, pics)? Thanks in advance!


I am 5'0", approximately size 4/6, and think it's the perfect size for my frame. I haven't taken any photos with it yet (ugh, been so busy/distracted with my move this past summer and house renos), but I will say that my husband, who NEVER comments on my bags, absolutely adored this one on me when I tried it on in-store! He said he thought it looked absolutely perfect on me and pretty much insisted that I get it over the other ones I was considering (which included the Marmont small and the LV PM). His comment sold it for me, lol! I think it works well worn both on the shoulder and crossbody for someone of our height. HTH.


----------



## imetazoa

noellesmommy said:


> I am 5'0", approximately size 4/6, and think it's the perfect size for my frame. I haven't taken any photos with it yet (ugh, been so busy/distracted with my move this past summer and house renos), but I will say that my husband, who NEVER comments on my bags, absolutely adored this one on me when I tried it on in-store! He said he thought it looked absolutely perfect on me and pretty much insisted that I get it over the other ones I was considering (which included the Marmont small and the LV PM). His comment sold it for me, lol! I think it works well worn both on the shoulder and crossbody for someone of our height. HTH.


Thanks! I actually ended up purchasing one off eBay at a good discount and agree, it’s a good size!


----------



## Tyler_JP

It reminds me of Romy Schneider in a Claude Sautet film from the 70s… Chic, chic, chic.


----------



## damarie

Hi purseforumers! I’ve been a longtime lurker but just bought the small horsebit shoulder bag in black yesterday!

I had a closer look at it today and was really surprised to find that all of the gold buttons on the strap have faint scratches and one of the buttons already has a black tarnish mark. I looked at the spare buttons that are included and these have faint scratches as well. Is this just a quality issue with the buttons on these bags? There was also a mysterious white mark on the underside of the strap which I managed to remove with a soft cloth and water and some glue residue on the bigger gold hardware pieces, which luckily also came off with water.

Did the buttons of your bags also come with faint scratches when new?

I’m reluctant to return this one since I checked the other bags in the Gucci boutique and they also had some kind of mark on the leather - but am curious as to what other people’s experience has been!


----------



## Frugalfinds

damarie said:


> Hi purseforumers! I’ve been a longtime lurker but just bought the small horsebit shoulder bag in black yesterday!
> 
> I had a closer look at it today and was really surprised to find that all of the gold buttons on the strap have faint scratches and one of the buttons already has a black tarnish mark. I looked at the spare buttons that are included and these have faint scratches as well. Is this just a quality issue with the buttons on these bags? There was also a mysterious white mark on the underside of the strap which I managed to remove with a soft cloth and water and some glue residue on the bigger gold hardware pieces, which luckily also came off with water.
> 
> Did the buttons of your bags also come with faint scratches when new?
> 
> I’m reluctant to return this one since I checked the other bags in the Gucci boutique and they also had some kind of mark on the leather - but am curious as to what other people’s experience has been!



I would ask if they have any back stock. My SA usually pulls a fresh one for me, if she has one. It was probably scratched up from people trying it on. Eventually, it might get scratched from your use (as any hardware might), but it shouldn't come that way.


----------



## damarie

Frugalfinds said:


> I would ask if they have any back stock. My SA usually pulls a fresh one for me, if she has one. It was probably scratched up from people trying it on. Eventually, it might get scratched from your use (as any hardware might), but it shouldn't come that way.


 This is unfortunately already pulled from back stock  My SA pulled three different ones from back stock and this one seemed to be the “best of the lot” in terms of having no scratches or marks etc on the leather, but I didn’t look closely at the hardware.

I might ask her if any of the other back stock is in better condition.


----------



## zinnya07

damarie said:


> Hi purseforumers! I’ve been a longtime lurker but just bought the small horsebit shoulder bag in black yesterday!
> 
> I had a closer look at it today and was really surprised to find that all of the gold buttons on the strap have faint scratches and one of the buttons already has a black tarnish mark. I looked at the spare buttons that are included and these have faint scratches as well. Is this just a quality issue with the buttons on these bags? There was also a mysterious white mark on the underside of the strap which I managed to remove with a soft cloth and water and some glue residue on the bigger gold hardware pieces, which luckily also came off with water.
> 
> Did the buttons of your bags also come with faint scratches when new?
> 
> I’m reluctant to return this one since I checked the other bags in the Gucci boutique and they also had some kind of mark on the leather - but am curious as to what other people’s experience has been!


I notice the buttons on the horsebit bag look quite old/used/stratched up even the spare ones that are included in the little pouch. I looked at a few of them in the boutique and they all looked like that.


----------



## papertiger

damarie said:


> Hi purseforumers! I’ve been a longtime lurker but just bought the small horsebit shoulder bag in black yesterday!
> 
> I had a closer look at it today and was really surprised to find that all of the gold buttons on the strap have faint scratches and one of the buttons already has a black tarnish mark. I looked at the spare buttons that are included and these have faint scratches as well. Is this just a quality issue with the buttons on these bags? There was also a mysterious white mark on the underside of the strap which I managed to remove with a soft cloth and water and some glue residue on the bigger gold hardware pieces, which luckily also came off with water.
> 
> Did the buttons of your bags also come with faint scratches when new?
> 
> I’m reluctant to return this one since I checked the other bags in the Gucci boutique and they also had some kind of mark on the leather - but am curious as to what other people’s experience has been!



Mine is fine but the velvet gets depression marks easily. I knew it would though so I can't really complain now.


----------



## damarie

Thanks everyone for your help! I think I’ll just live with it since hardware gets scratched up anyway. Thanks @zinnya07 for the observation on the ones you saw, that’s quite helpful.

@papertiger, do you mean the velvet lining on the inside?


----------



## papertiger

damarie said:


> Thanks everyone for your help! I think I’ll just live with it since hardware gets scratched up anyway. Thanks @zinnya07 for the observation on the ones you saw, that’s quite helpful.
> 
> @papertiger, do you mean the velvet lining on the inside?



No, it's leather on the inside and cotton-velvet on the outside (stamped-leather trim). I'm sure in time these marks will come out but it gets depression marks if anything so much as touches the outside when stored.


----------



## EmilyEnyc

Hello! After stalking this bag for a year plus I think I’m finally ready to purchase in black leather. For those who have owned the bag for awhile, how have you found the durability? The stamped leather certainly seemed like it would quite scratch resistant when I felt it in the boutique. Have people found that to be the case? I’m more worried about the faux suede lining - have people had any issues with pilling or any other wear?


----------



## babybluegirl

scsmith1312 said:


> Some comparison pictures for reference....mini vs. small
> View attachment 5096272
> View attachment 5096273
> View attachment 5096274
> View attachment 5096275
> 
> 
> View attachment 5096268
> View attachment 5096268


Ok this is enabling me.  I have the camera bag and was contemplating the shoulder bag too.  If it's "too much."

The answer is no. No it isn't.


----------



## babybluegirl

Got the red version in the end. Here she is with her little sister.


----------



## papertiger

babybluegirl said:


> Got the red version in the end. Here she is with her little sister.
> 
> View attachment 5311873



Congratulations this is lovely!


----------



## babybluegirl

An additional note though.  I'm a bit festively plump. The bag won't work crossbody.  Strap is too short if there's more of you to love.


----------



## crazybagfan

I just got mine new small canvas brown from store yesterday. For those who is wondering small horsebit vs LV metis, this is my humble opinion as I own both. LV metis canvas will soften over times, and the canvas super sensitive to sanitizer (not sure gucci yet since I only use it one day so far), and LV metis prone to have cracking issue for lining which mine also same. My LV was sent to repair 1 mth ago and I haven’t gotten it back. 
if compared capacity, LV can stuff more and I like it has back pocket. However for those who prefers structured bag then LV is not for you. Horsebit is more dressy in my opinion although in canvas version.
Last but not least, horsebit open is easier than metis. Metis is lighter though 
Hope my sharing is helpful. So far horsebit didn’t pull my hair yet and hope it won’t happen to me


----------



## Frugalfinds

babybluegirl said:


> Got the red version in the end. Here she is with her little sister.
> 
> View attachment 5311873



I have two (red and blue) of the camera bags. I have been thinking about getting the shoulder bag in black (if it will fit as a crossbody on me). Do you feel the shoulder bag is different enough from the camera bag to warrant the larger price tag?


----------



## bitterpeach

Joining the club today.


----------



## crazybagfan

My new small horsebit with her little sister


----------



## thequeenval

Hello all!
Does the strap on the small bag only adjust to 2 specific different lengths (ie shoulder or crossbody)? I am only about 5’2 and prefer wearing my crossbody higher on my body but worried that this would be slightly too long. 
Thanks!!


----------



## noellesmommy

thequeenval said:


> Hello all!
> Does the strap on the small bag only adjust to 2 specific different lengths (ie shoulder or crossbody)? I am only about 5’2 and prefer wearing my crossbody higher on my body but worried that this would be slightly too long.
> Thanks!!


I was too lazy to go upstairs and get mine out so I could answer your exact question, but I am only 5'0" and have this bag. I do wear it crossbody sometimes, and on me it actually sits high up for a crossbody. Come to think of it, I'm fairly certain that I've read that many taller people find it too short to wear crossbody. My preference is to wear it on my shoulder, though, as I tend to like crossbody bags that sit flatter against me. Since this one is so structured and not squishy at all, it definitely sits out a bit and I've accidentally bumped it against things when I've been out shopping. HTH!


----------



## thequeenval

noellesmommy said:


> I was too lazy to go upstairs and get mine out so I could answer your exact question, but I am only 5'0" and have this bag. I do wear it crossbody sometimes, and on me it actually sits high up for a crossbody. Come to think of it, I'm fairly certain that I've read that many taller people find it too short to wear crossbody. My preference is to wear it on my shoulder, though, as I tend to like crossbody bags that sit flatter against me. Since this one is so structured and not squishy at all, it definitely sits out a bit and I've accidentally bumped it against things when I've been out shopping. HTH!


Great! Definitely helped! Thank you so much!


----------



## Minie26

i really like the horsebit in denim but it only comes in mini size. please tell me, is it worth to get the mini size? or is it too small and denim is very trendy??


----------



## papertiger

New, Large versions of the original shoulder bag are set to come out for AW22/23.

Pics I screenshoted are on my other device. I'll post tomorrow or if someone has them please post, TY


----------



## qwertyvee

Hi All, I am thinking of getting the mini horsebit in full black leather. For those who have had the bag for quite some time any advice/ review in terms of the durability of the leather? Does it get scratched easily?


----------



## Joy77

for those asking about the camera bag
I have it for 3 months now and I am not in love
1. It is too narrow and such a mission to find your stuff
2. The opening is small too to not the easiest to get in and out of
3. The glazing started to peel already 

I haven’t tried other camera bags but I believe that the softer leather, less structured ones are more practical


----------



## papertiger

qwertyvee said:


> Hi All, I am thinking of getting the mini horsebit in full black leather. For those who have had the bag for quite some time any advice/ review in terms of the durability of the leather? Does it get scratched easily?



It's a very hardy leather. It looks like box leather from a distance, but it's actually a (very nice) stamped leather.


----------



## papertiger

Minie26 said:


> i really like the horsebit in denim but it only comes in mini size. please tell me, is it worth to get the mini size? or is it too small and denim is very trendy??
> View attachment 5325893



Denim is always popular, esp. for Summer

Only you can decide o the size (function/look). It would be too small for me as an only bag, but everyone's different.


----------



## papertiger

papertiger said:


> New, Large versions of the original shoulder bag are set to come out for AW22/23.
> 
> Pics I screenshoted are on my other device. I'll post tomorrow or if someone has them please post, TY




Here we go (remember these are on men - so won't look as big proportionally). Thinking these have the alternative web-stripe canvas straps so very likely come with a leather strap too (the BTHs also have this for this season).






These are also on a tPF blog article (prob originally soured from a different source) better than my screen shots from freezing the vid though


----------



## qwertyvee

papertiger said:


> It's a very hardy leather. It looks like box leather from a distance, but it's actually a (very nice) stamped leather.


Thank you


----------



## plumsandpeaches

Hi guys, I’m torn between the GG supreme canvas and the full black leather version of the horsebit! The canvas is so beautiful but I’m afraid I might find it “old” after a while. If anyone had similar concerns when deciding which color to get, could you share more with me on why you eventually opted for a certain color? Thanks a lot!


----------



## Frugalfinds

plumsandpeaches said:


> Hi guys, I’m torn between the GG supreme canvas and the full black leather version of the horsebit! The canvas is so beautiful but I’m afraid I might find it “old” after a while. If anyone had similar concerns when deciding which color to get, could you share more with me on why you eventually opted for a certain color? Thanks a lot!



It is really about your style and the needs in your handbag collection. I’m more of a “if you know you know” bag person, so I’ve been eyeing the black leather (I already have the camera bag version in blue and in red). With that being said, I think Gucci’s monogram is classic and looks classy-vintage on the horsebit with the brown trim. It’s a beautiful bag either way. Which one are you most drawn to? Do you you already have a bag that will compete too much with one of them?


----------



## Frugalfinds

I have been determined to get the black shoulder bag since it came out, but I had never looked at it in person. I went to the store today to try it on. It felt quite heavy. Maybe too heavy. Then I tried on the mini. It is adorable and much more lightweight, but I’m not sure if it will be too small for everyday use. Also, do you think the mini will look dated versus the small/shoulder bag? Any thoughts would be helpful.


----------



## plumsandpeaches

Frugalfinds said:


> It is really about your style and the needs in your handbag collection. I’m more of a “if you know you know” bag person, so I’ve been eyeing the black leather (I already have the camera bag version in blue and in red). With that being said, I think Gucci’s monogram is classic and looks classy-vintage on the horsebit with the brown trim. It’s a beautiful bag either way. Which one are you most drawn to? Do you you already have a bag that will compete too much with one of them?



I see, thanks! I agree with the "iykyk" vibes of the black leather and I think that's what makes it feel so chic and effortless! I previously tried on the monogram in stores and I thought it was absolutely beautiful but on second thoughts I might not get as much use of it as the black version. I don't own any designer bags though, so this will be my first purchase!


----------



## papertiger

Frugalfinds said:


> I have been determined to get the black shoulder bag since it came out, but I had never looked at it in person. I went to the store today to try it on. It felt quite heavy. Maybe too heavy. Then I tried on the mini. It is adorable and much more lightweight, but I’m not sure if it will be too small for everyday use. Also, do you think the mini will look dated versus the small/shoulder bag? Any thoughts would be helpful.



I don't think the mini will look dated, and you have the alternative strap to change the style. Only you can decide if it's too small for your needs or not


----------



## papertiger

plumsandpeaches said:


> Hi guys, I’m torn between the GG supreme canvas and the full black leather version of the horsebit! The canvas is so beautiful but I’m afraid I might find it “old” after a while. If anyone had similar concerns when deciding which color to get, could you share more with me on why you eventually opted for a certain color? Thanks a lot!



I was torn between the plain canvas and the velvet Baiadera stripe. They were both a mix of classic and cool. 

The velvet was £100 more and more delicate, but I chose it because it was so unusual and one of the most beautiful non-exotic bags I'd ever seen. 

But I already have many Guccis, quite a few are black ghw, 6 feature are horse-bit, so I was looking for something different. 

I could have easily bought both if money was no concern, and I still think the plain black is absolutely the classic of the classics.


----------



## plumsandpeaches

papertiger said:


> I was torn between the plain canvas and the velvet Baiadera stripe. They were both a mix of classic and cool.
> 
> The velvet was £100 more and more delicate, but I chose it because it was so unusual and one of the most beautiful non-exotic bags I'd ever seen.
> 
> But I already have many Guccis, quite a few are black ghw, 6 feature are horse-bit, so I was looking for something different.
> 
> I could have easily bought both if money was no concern, and I still think the plain black is absolutely the classic of the classics.



Thank you for sharing! Just went to google the velvet Baiadera stripe and it's absolutely gorgeous! 

Thinking of heading back to the boutique this week but I think I will end up with the black afterall since I know it'll be timeless and I'll love it forever!


----------



## papertiger

plumsandpeaches said:


> Thank you for sharing! Just went to google the velvet Baiadera stripe and it's absolutely gorgeous!
> 
> Thinking of heading back to the boutique this week but I think I will end up with the black afterall since I know it'll be timeless and I'll love it forever!



I _totally_ approve, have a look, think with your head and buy with your


----------



## Swedengirl

For so long I went back and forth between the regular and mini. Then black or brown/canvas.

Finally decided on Tuesdafor the black in regular and I love it! Such a gorgeous bag and the leather on the black seems bulletproof without looking like Mikael Kors leather.
Happy to share mod shots and what fits once I’m properly dressed out of my At home outfit.

… might get the mini in future in brown/canvas….


----------



## papertiger

Swedengirl said:


> For so long I went back and forth between the regular and mini. Then black or brown/canvas.
> 
> Finally decided on Tuesdafor the black in regular and I love it! Such a gorgeous bag and the leather on the black seems bulletproof without looking like Mikael Kors leather.
> Happy to share mod shots and what fits once I’m properly dressed out of my At home outfit.
> 
> … might get the mini in future in brown/canvas….




Congratulations!!!!

I agree with your thoughts on Gucci's stamped leather. It can look as good as Box leather without the worry, but doesn't look like or feel plastic (LV Epi or Hermes Epsom).


----------



## Frugalfinds

The black mini is the newest member of my horsebit family.


----------



## papertiger

Frugalfinds said:


> The black mini is the newest member of my horsebit family.
> 
> View attachment 5349159



Wow! You're doing well. Love every one of these.


----------



## Frugalfinds

papertiger said:


> Wow! You're doing well. Love every one of these.


Thank you!   There is just something about the horsebit bags I'm drawn to.


----------



## rglover

Just got the mini in all black leather! Wondering how to care for it - does anyone waterproof spray or use leather conditioner? If so, any brands recommended that won’t harm the bag/color?


----------



## papertiger

rglover said:


> Just got the mini in all black leather! Wondering how to care for it - does anyone waterproof spray or use leather conditioner? If so, any brands recommended that won’t harm the bag/color?




No, just leave it. 

You love it so you automatically want to take care of it but it's stamped leather and black, you'd have to have one 'ell of an accident to ruin it. Suede, particularly lighter shades I can understand, but leather needs to build-up resistance on its own without any chemicals added. The sprays that 'protect' usually contain a type of hairspray (with is a type of glue). 

If it ever looks a bit dull brush it with a soft brush, it'll bring the shine back. 

Don't use waterproofing products on leather, you a) ruin the chances of the leather developing waterproofing properties of its own b) sealing the leather will eventually dry out the leather, won't let the skin breath so risk mould forming inside the bag, and you won't be able to (re)condition (naturally: mink oil, lanolin, neatsfoot etc) 

If the leather gets very wet from heavy rain, make sure there are no droplets, but leave to dry naturally stuffed to shape inside with rolled/folded newspaper. Don't put away wet, leave it out. 

Doing nothing is 10 x better than doing something wrong. 

One of the reasons I'm loathed to buy preloved is that people have ruined bags with commercial products.


----------



## MegPoort

Frugalfinds said:


> The black mini is the newest member of my horsebit family.
> 
> View attachment 5349159


OH I LOVE IT!!!! How do you feel about it size wise? I am wanting the white/monogram one! Show us some modeling pictures! It's gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Frugalfinds

MegPoort said:


> OH I LOVE IT!!!! How do you feel about it size wise? I am wanting the white/monogram one! Show us some modeling pictures! It's gorgeous!!!!



Thank you! I like it. I do wish it was a little bigger. I actually find the camera version to be a nice size between this one and the shoulder bag version (unfortunately, I found the shoulder bag version to be too heavy for me). It fits most of my essentials, but I can't really get my sunglasses in there. To be fair, I like giant sunglasses, so someone with more modestly-sized sunglasses might get them to fit. Beyond that, it is a great little bag. My SA said it could be worn as a belt bag too, but I tried it and it was too big. I have a smallish waist, but I am hippy (hourglass) and it was too big for my hips too.


----------



## Sina08

Thought I could resist- turns out I simply can’t. Walked into Gucci during a trip a few weeks ago to check out the mini 1955. I really hoped I wouldn’t like it as much but I loved it. Returning home I contemplated some more but finally gave in and ordered the black one. I’ve said it before, I’ll say it again. If money wasn’t an issue I’d buy the small and mini in all possible colors 
But seeing that price hike really hurt. Had bought the other one for 1750€ two years ago


----------



## athousandmhiles24

I am actually contemplating on getting this bag but I have already ordered LV speedy B25 yesterday. I already have a speedy classic so I would like to try another Gucci bag, which is this one perhaps.

Anyone has this bag yet?


----------



## hrmne

I got lucky and scored this one online! But honestly, when I saw it it person I was super disappointed  

Super disappointed in their craftsmanship and quality control. I reached out via chat to send pictures of possible defects and the advisor online said she couldn't see any defects! Just going to bring it in store.. I'm not even sure I want to wait for a replacement... what do we think? 

The colorway is so cute but I'm not sure this particular size is a well thought out bag. It also looks more grey in person/ depending on the lighting.

Here are some pictures: 







athousandmhiles24 said:


> I am actually contemplating on getting this bag but I have already ordered LV speedy B25 yesterday. I already have a speedy classic so I would like to try another Gucci bag, which is this one perhaps.
> 
> Anyone has this bag yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5390186


----------



## Joy77

Honestly I have heard a lot about the quality of Gucci recently 
I myself got the camera bag and I am sending it back for inspection 
I hope Harrods gives me credit note to buy from another brand as I can’t trust the quality anymore


----------



## snibor

I’ve actually always been impressed with quality of Gucci.


----------



## momshj

I just won this Gucci Horsebit 1955 Top Handle Bag at a charity event. When I look it up on the Gucci website all of the photos show loops and a shoulder/crossbody strap. I can not imagine the vendor donating this bag would donate a fake. Or is it possible it is an older version and the vendor had it in their store/back inventory and donated something old?


----------



## chiclawyer

Frugalfinds said:


> Thank you! I like it. I do wish it was a little bigger. I actually find the camera version to be a nice size between this one and the shoulder bag version (unfortunately, I found the shoulder bag version to be too heavy for me). It fits most of my essentials, but I can't really get my sunglasses in there. To be fair, I like giant sunglasses, so someone with more modestly-sized sunglasses might get them to fit. Beyond that, it is a great little bag. My SA said it could be worn as a belt bag too, but I tried it and it was too big. I have a smallish waist, but I am hippy (hourglass) and it was too big for my hips too.


I have the shoulder bag version (the regular/non-mini size) but I’m tempted by the camera bag. Which holds more in your opinion?


----------



## Frugalfinds

chiclawyer said:


> I have the shoulder bag version (the regular/non-mini size) but I’m tempted by the camera bag. Which holds more in your opinion?


The camera bag definitely fits more than the mini, but I can’t really say if it holds more than the shoulder bag. Someone who has the shoulder bag would be better to ask. I think some people have mentioned that the dividers in the shoulder bag lead it to hold less than you would think. For its part, the camera bag’s opening is a little stiff and would be tricky if you have a continental wallet (I just use a card holder).


----------



## Hippolyta

Frugalfinds said:


> The camera bag definitely fits more than the mini, but I can’t really say if it holds more than the shoulder bag. Someone who has the shoulder bag would be better to ask. I think some people have mentioned that the dividers in the shoulder bag lead it to hold less than you would think. For its part, the camera bag’s opening is a little stiff and would be tricky if you have a continental wallet (I just use a card holder).


I have the shoulder bag and completely agree the dividers make the bag a LOT less spacious.  I love it so much, but it would be the perfect bag if it had no dividers inside and an outside back pocket.


----------



## chiclawyer

Frugalfinds said:


> The camera bag definitely fits more than the mini, but I can’t really say if it holds more than the shoulder bag. Someone who has the shoulder bag would be better to ask. I think some people have mentioned that the dividers in the shoulder bag lead it to hold less than you would think. For its part, the camera bag’s opening is a little stiff and would be tricky if you have a continental wallet (I just use a card holder).


Thank you for your insight! 



Hippolyta said:


> I have the shoulder bag and completely agree the dividers make the bag a LOT less spacious.  I love it so much, but it would be the perfect bag if it had no dividers inside and an outside back pocket.


That’s exactly how I feel about my shoulder bag! I’m wondering if the camera bag might actually fit more because it’s just one space with no dividers. I might have to go to the gucci boutique to check it out!


----------



## boy09

Thoughts on this small Gucci Canvas Horsebit Shoulder bag?  Anyone have this bag, and what is the wear and tear?


----------



## TraGiv

boy09 said:


> Thoughts on this small Gucci Canvas Horsebit Shoulder bag?  Anyone have this bag, and what is the wear and tear?


I have it in Navy. I got in April. I’ve used it about three times. So far no issues. I really like it. In fact, I think I may use it this week since I pulled it out.


----------



## mel823

TraGiv said:


> I have it in Navy. I got in April. I’ve used it about three times. So far no issues. I really like it. In fact, I think I may use it this week since I pulled it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5430393


Where did you get it in Navy? i don't even see it listed on the website.
Thank you for responding by the way. I was considering this bag as my first Gucci bag, but I wasn't sure how the canvas would hold up.


----------



## TraGiv

mel823 said:


> Where did you get it in Navy? i don't even see it listed on the website.
> Thank you for responding by the way. I was considering this bag as my first Gucci bag, but I wasn't sure how the canvas would hold up.


I first saw it on the website and then the store ordered it for me because I wanted to see it in person. It was when the navy collection first came out.  I see it’s no longer on the website. I wonder why. I hope it’s not any issues with it. So far mine is fine.


----------



## TraGiv

TraGiv said:


> I first saw it on the website and then the store ordered it for me because I wanted to see it in person. It was when the navy collection first came out.  I see it’s no longer on the website. I wonder why. I hope it’s not any issues with it. So far mine is fine.





mel823 said:


> Where did you get it in Navy? i don't even see it listed on the website.
> Thank you for responding by the way. I was considering this bag as my first Gucci bag, but I wasn't sure how the canvas would hold up.


I see it is on the website now but you have to order in the store.


----------



## TraGiv

mel823 said:


> Where did you get it in Navy? i don't even see it listed on the website.
> Thank you for responding by the way. I was considering this bag as my first Gucci bag, but I wasn't sure how the canvas would hold up.


----------



## mel823

TraGiv said:


> View attachment 5430713


I found it! That was weird, I had to click on Gucci Horsebit 1955 link for it to show up. It doesn't show up if you click on another color way.


----------



## Antigone

How's the wear and tear of the 1955 Horsebit GG Supreme shoulder bag? I like the canvas with brown trim.


----------



## Hippolyta

Antigone said:


> How's the wear and tear of the 1955 Horsebit GG Supreme shoulder bag? I like the canvas with brown trim.


I've had mine for about a year and a half.  I use it quite regularly (2x/week on average), and it still looks brand new.  I love this bag so much and expect it to last for many years to come.


----------



## Antigone

Which one goes with more outfit? Black or Brown trim? 

I'm a black, white girl but the brown trim looks soooo good.






						Horsebit 1955 GG-Supreme canvas and leather bag | Gucci
					

Gucci's beige shoulder bag is made from the signature GG canvas and adorned with the emblematic Horsebit hardware – nodding to the label's equestrian influences.



					www.matchesfashion.com
				




or



			https://www.matchesfashion.com/au/products/Gucci-1955-Horsebit-GG-Supreme-shoulder-bag%09-1320832


----------



## Cherries and wine

Antigone said:


> Which one goes with more outfit? Black or Brown trim?
> 
> I'm a black, white girl but the brown trim looks soooo good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horsebit 1955 GG-Supreme canvas and leather bag | Gucci
> 
> 
> Gucci's beige shoulder bag is made from the signature GG canvas and adorned with the emblematic Horsebit hardware – nodding to the label's equestrian influences.
> 
> 
> 
> www.matchesfashion.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.matchesfashion.com/au/products/Gucci-1955-Horsebit-GG-Supreme-shoulder-bag%09-1320832


I like the brown! That shade of brown matches anything. You could easily wear it with black or white clothing.


----------



## LexAeterna

Has anyone here lost one of their shoulder bag’s buttons? (gold round button you attach to the shoulder bag when using it crossbody) I lost one and I’m wondering if Gucci can provide replacements?


----------



## Hippolyta

Antigone said:


> Which one goes with more outfit? Black or Brown trim?
> 
> I'm a black, white girl but the brown trim looks soooo good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horsebit 1955 GG-Supreme canvas and leather bag | Gucci
> 
> 
> Gucci's beige shoulder bag is made from the signature GG canvas and adorned with the emblematic Horsebit hardware – nodding to the label's equestrian influences.
> 
> 
> 
> www.matchesfashion.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.matchesfashion.com/au/products/Gucci-1955-Horsebit-GG-Supreme-shoulder-bag%09-1320832


The brown is so classic and is my favorite.  And this brown, in particular, is a very neutral brown.  It's not too warm, or too cool.  So, it really does go with everything!


----------



## papertiger

LexAeterna said:


> Has anyone here lost one of their shoulder bag’s buttons? (gold round button you attach to the shoulder bag when using it crossbody) I lost one and I’m wondering if Gucci can provide replacements?



Should be guaranteed for a year, even after, they will be able to repair it, but you'll have to give it to them, they won't just give you the 'button'.


----------



## papertiger

Antigone said:


> Which one goes with more outfit? Black or Brown trim?
> 
> I'm a black, white girl but the brown trim looks soooo good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horsebit 1955 GG-Supreme canvas and leather bag | Gucci
> 
> 
> Gucci's beige shoulder bag is made from the signature GG canvas and adorned with the emblematic Horsebit hardware – nodding to the label's equestrian influences.
> 
> 
> 
> www.matchesfashion.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.matchesfashion.com/au/products/Gucci-1955-Horsebit-GG-Supreme-shoulder-bag%09-1320832



I ralther like the black but the brown is the classic and will still go with everything.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Antigone said:


> Which one goes with more outfit? Black or Brown trim?
> 
> I'm a black, white girl but the brown trim looks soooo good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horsebit 1955 GG-Supreme canvas and leather bag | Gucci
> 
> 
> Gucci's beige shoulder bag is made from the signature GG canvas and adorned with the emblematic Horsebit hardware – nodding to the label's equestrian influences.
> 
> 
> 
> www.matchesfashion.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.matchesfashion.com/au/products/Gucci-1955-Horsebit-GG-Supreme-shoulder-bag%09-1320832


If that’s a black trim I’m in love with it. Wondering if it’s navy though, I can’t see trim colour mentioned in the details?


----------



## Antigone

Straight-Laced said:


> If that’s a black trim I’m in love with it. Wondering if it’s navy though, I can’t see trim colour mentioned in the details?



Hmn, you're right. Seems like it's blue. Thought it's black. I can't find a black trim on the website.



			https://www.gucci.com/au/en_au/pr/women/handbags/shoulder-bags-for-women/gucci-horsebit-1955-gg-mini-bag-p-65857496IWN4076
		


Do Gucci classic bags tend to hold value?


----------



## Straight-Laced

Antigone said:


> Hmn, you're right. Seems like it's blue. Thought it's black. I can't find a black trim on the website.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.gucci.com/au/en_au/pr/women/handbags/shoulder-bags-for-women/gucci-horsebit-1955-gg-mini-bag-p-65857496IWN4076


I was hoping it was going to be black. It looks black, but I think it's the navy.  In which case I prefer the brown canvas with gold hardware. It's a classic for good reason.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Antigone said:


> Hmn, you're right. Seems like it's blue. Thought it's black. I can't find a black trim on the website.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.gucci.com/au/en_au/pr/women/handbags/shoulder-bags-for-women/gucci-horsebit-1955-gg-mini-bag-p-65857496IWN4076
> 
> 
> 
> Do Gucci classic bags tend to hold value?


FYI, I contacted Matches to ask for clarification on the colour of the trim and they took a while to confirm because it wasn’t clear to them either but now say that it’s black. 
I’ll try to upload the images they sent though later.


----------



## cgem322

TraGiv said:


> I have it in Navy. I got in April. I’ve used it about three times. So far no issues. I really like it. In fact, I think I may use it this week since I pulled it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5430393


love your bag! i've been eyeing the white color.  does it hold alot of stuff? and is it similar in size to the YSL camera bag?


----------



## TraGiv

cgem322 said:


> love your bag! i've been eyeing the white color.  does it hold alot of stuff? and is it similar in size to the YSL camera bag?


It’s a little smaller but I can still fit everything I carry in my YSL camera bag. It has a hidden compartment on the outside where I put my phone


----------



## mel823

So I made my first Gucci purchase!  



Bought the Horsebit in black leather and the burgundy canvas. Unfortunately, the burgundy canvas didn't come stuffed so it came dented. I think it may have been someone's return because the strap was already attached too. Honestly not a fan of the feel of the canvas, but the burgundy is such a beautiful color. I wish they would do an all leather version of it and the Navy. 








The black is gorgeous. I love the smell of leather that slapped me across the face when I opened it. It came stuffed and I inspected it and didn't see any flaws. She's definitely a keeper. I'm thinking about getting the white one now.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Grrr. I made enquiries about the trim colour of this beige canvas bag at Matches (colour not specified in the listing other than beige)and was advised it was black, which surprised me, but they should know right? 





						Horsebit 1955 GG-Supreme canvas and leather bag | Gucci
					

Gucci's beige shoulder bag is made from the signature GG canvas and adorned with the emblematic Horsebit hardware – nodding to the label's equestrian influences.



					www.matchesfashion.com
				




Then I upsized the photos sent through and took a closer look and there's a tag that reads Blue Beige.  
So in case anyone was thinking of purchasing it... it's blue, not black. Some people might think it's a dark enough blue to pass for black, but I'm not one of them. It's a (very nice) blue and beige bag.


----------



## golden's mom

I just have to say, I think navy or dark blue and black is one of my favorite color combinations.  So, maybe just see which you think you would wear more with your coloring?  
It is irritating for a website not to be able to give better information.


----------



## Straight-Laced

mel823 said:


> So I made my first Gucci purchase!
> View attachment 5437133
> 
> 
> Bought the Horsebit in black leather and the burgundy canvas. Unfortunately, the burgundy canvas didn't come stuffed so it came dented. I think it may have been someone's return because the strap was already attached too. Honestly not a fan of the feel of the canvas, but the burgundy is such a beautiful color. I wish they would do an all leather version of it and the Navy.
> 
> View attachment 5437134
> View attachment 5437135
> View attachment 5437136
> View attachment 5437137
> View attachment 5437138
> 
> 
> The black is gorgeous. I love the smell of leather that slapped me across the face when I opened it. It came stuffed and I inspected it and didn't see any flaws. She's definitely a keeper. I'm thinking about getting the white one now.
> 
> View attachment 5437141


Very nice - love the burgundy!! Shame about the dent.


----------



## Cherries and wine

mel823 said:


> So I made my first Gucci purchase!
> View attachment 5437133
> 
> 
> Bought the Horsebit in black leather and the burgundy canvas. Unfortunately, the burgundy canvas didn't come stuffed so it came dented. I think it may have been someone's return because the strap was already attached too. Honestly not a fan of the feel of the canvas, but the burgundy is such a beautiful color. I wish they would do an all leather version of it and the Navy.
> 
> View attachment 5437134
> View attachment 5437135
> View attachment 5437136
> View attachment 5437137
> View attachment 5437138
> 
> 
> The black is gorgeous. I love the smell of leather that slapped me across the face when I opened it. It came stuffed and I inspected it and didn't see any flaws. She's definitely a keeper. I'm thinking about getting the white one now.
> 
> View attachment 5437141


Congrats! They are gorgeous! I don’t think the dent is too noticeable and it’s on the back, but maybe you could exchange it if it bothers you? The burgundy color is really fun. I’m thinking about branching out to different colors. I almost always get black.


----------



## Straight-Laced

golden's mom said:


> I just have to say, I think navy or dark blue and black is one of my favorite color combinations.  So, maybe just see which you think you would wear more with your coloring?
> It is irritating for a website not to be able to give better information.


I also love wearing dark blue/midnight blue and black together! But for some reason I don't wear blue bags, no matter how nearly black they are. I love blue, just not blue bags. It's a great bag linked upthread by @Antigone and I would strongly consider buying it if it were black. 
Matches CS got it wrong, it happens, I just wanted to clarify since I wrote earlier that it was black


----------



## TraGiv

Straight-Laced said:


> Grrr. I made enquiries about the trim colour of this beige canvas bag at Matches (colour not specified in the listing other than beige)and was advised it was black, which surprised me, but they should know right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horsebit 1955 GG-Supreme canvas and leather bag | Gucci
> 
> 
> Gucci's beige shoulder bag is made from the signature GG canvas and adorned with the emblematic Horsebit hardware – nodding to the label's equestrian influences.
> 
> 
> 
> www.matchesfashion.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I upsized the photos sent through and took a closer look and there's a tag that reads Blue Beige.
> So in case anyone was thinking of purchasing it... it's blue, not black. Some people might think it's a dark enough blue to pass for black, but I'm not one of them. It's a (very nice) blue and beige bag.
> View attachment 5437154


I like the navy. But I’m partial to Navy Blue. I love Navy Blue with Silver hardware. Most bags have gold hardware. But I would return it especially since you were expecting it to be black.


----------



## cgem322

mel823 said:


> So I made my first Gucci purchase!
> View attachment 5437133
> 
> 
> Bought the Horsebit in black leather and the burgundy canvas. Unfortunately, the burgundy canvas didn't come stuffed so it came dented. I think it may have been someone's return because the strap was already attached too. Honestly not a fan of the feel of the canvas, but the burgundy is such a beautiful color. I wish they would do an all leather version of it and the Navy.
> 
> View attachment 5437134
> View attachment 5437135
> View attachment 5437136
> View attachment 5437137
> View attachment 5437138
> 
> 
> The black is gorgeous. I love the smell of leather that slapped me across the face when I opened it. It came stuffed and I inspected it and didn't see any flaws. She's definitely a keeper. I'm thinking about getting the white one now.
> 
> View attachment 5437141


both colors are  .. do you have a pic with items inside?  i'm eyeing the beige and white in this bag.. i'm curious how much fits in this bag.


----------



## jocyaltii

Hi!
So I made my first Gucci purchase this past weekend. I went into the store hoping to buy either the Dionysus but came back home with the Mini Horsebit in canvas with brown trim. The SA sold me on the fact that I don’t have to baby the bag and that this version is a classic.
However, now that I’m thinking about the Beige Leather. I saw it in the shop but didn’t try it on and now I’m wondering if I picked the wrong one. I want something I can wear easily and that will remain classic for years to come. This is my first monogram handbag and I don’t have a beige bag either, I’m just starting to bulk my collection. What are your thoughts?


----------



## papertiger

jocyaltii said:


> Hi!
> So I made my first Gucci purchase this past weekend. I went into the store hoping to buy either the Dionysus but came back home with the Mini Horsebit in canvas with brown trim. The SA sold me on the fact that I don’t have to baby the bag and that this version is a classic.
> However, now that I’m thinking about the Beige Leather. I saw it in the shop but didn’t try it on and now I’m wondering if I picked the wrong one. I want something I can wear easily and that will remain classic for years to come. This is my first monogram handbag and I don’t have a beige bag either, I’m just starting to bulk my collection. What are your thoughts?



Both are very classic. It will obviously also depend on your wardrobe.


----------



## mel823

cgem322 said:


> both colors are  .. do you have a pic with items inside?  i'm eyeing the beige and white in this bag.. i'm curious how much fits in this bag.



NO unfortunately I didn't think to take pictures of it stuffed. I know the main compartment was able to hold my phone (iPhone 13 Pro) and a small make up bag - inside the makeup bag had a small mirror, oil blotting sheets, lip gloss and lip stick, travel feminine wipes, travel sized hand sanitizer, a pad, pantyliner, and travel size hand lotion.


----------



## mel823

Does anybody know if there will be any seasonal colors released for Fall/Winter?


----------



## Frugalfinds

mel823 said:


> Does anybody know if there will be any seasonal colors released for Fall/Winter?



I hope so!...but it seems they have been doing more colors with the monogram rather than seasonal leathers on the horse bit. I'm going to keep my fingers crossed though!


----------



## fanki1983

the price has gone up.. ssense has 1 left for the mini 10% cheaper than the new price in my home country..
is there any voucher code that can bring the price down more?


----------



## papertiger

Straight-Laced said:


> Grrr. I made enquiries about the trim colour of this beige canvas bag at Matches (colour not specified in the listing other than beige)and was advised it was black, which surprised me, but they should know right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horsebit 1955 GG-Supreme canvas and leather bag | Gucci
> 
> 
> Gucci's beige shoulder bag is made from the signature GG canvas and adorned with the emblematic Horsebit hardware – nodding to the label's equestrian influences.
> 
> 
> 
> www.matchesfashion.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I upsized the photos sent through and took a closer look and there's a tag that reads Blue Beige.
> So in case anyone was thinking of purchasing it... it's blue, not black. Some people might think it's a dark enough blue to pass for black, but I'm not one of them. It's a (very nice) blue and beige bag.
> View attachment 5437154



So it is the trim definitely black OR navy (I know they call the canvas blue.beige - like the call the brown ebony beige)?


----------



## ladyet

mel823 said:


> So I made my first Gucci purchase!
> View attachment 5437133
> 
> 
> Bought the Horsebit in black leather and the burgundy canvas. Unfortunately, the burgundy canvas didn't come stuffed so it came dented. I think it may have been someone's return because the strap was already attached too. Honestly not a fan of the feel of the canvas, but the burgundy is such a beautiful color. I wish they would do an all leather version of it and the Navy.
> 
> View attachment 5437134
> View attachment 5437135
> View attachment 5437136
> View attachment 5437137
> View attachment 5437138
> 
> 
> The black is gorgeous. I love the smell of leather that slapped me across the face when I opened it. It came stuffed and I inspected it and didn't see any flaws. She's definitely a keeper. I'm thinking about getting the white one now.
> 
> View attachment 5437141



Gorgeous! The photos read like a true brownish burgundy, and I'm wondering if that's the actual color? Or is it a true burgundy?


----------



## Straight-Laced

papertiger said:


> So it is the trim definitely black OR navy (I know they call the canvas blue.beige - like the call the brown ebony beige)?


It's ALMOST certainly blue - midnight blue. But not definitely.
This issue has occupied more of my time than it should have but I like solving mysteries.

The Matches SA was working remotely and examining photos that were sent to him from the warehouse. He sent the same photos to me and it looks like very dark blue. So I asked the SA I was corresponding with if a Matches SA who had the actual bag in hand could confirm colour and was politely advised that I should buy it and see for myself as free shipping and free returns.
There's still no trim colour mentioned in the Matches details. I put it in my shopping bag at Matches and it was described as Beige. 

I also haven't been able to find a black leather trim with beige canvas at any store online. Maybe in Europe or Asia, haven't checked all possibilities there yet. Intriguingly Gucci Australia told me that a black leather/beige canvas 1955 bag does exist but they haven't seen it either in real life or images of it and don't know where it is. It remains a mystery bag!

So if anyone has seen a black leather /beige canvas 1955 bag they should report to this thread ASAP, with good photos !!! 

Here are the other images the Matches SA sent through. See what you think :


----------



## mel823

ladyet said:


> Gorgeous! The photos read like a true brownish burgundy, and I'm wondering if that's the actual color? Or is it a true burgundy?


It looked like a true burgundy to me.


----------



## papertiger

Straight-Laced said:


> It's ALMOST certainly blue - midnight blue. But not definitely.
> This issue has occupied more of my time than it should have but I like solving mysteries.
> 
> The Matches SA was working remotely and examining photos that were sent to him from the warehouse. He sent the same photos to me and it looks like very dark blue. So I asked the SA I was corresponding with if a Matches SA who had the actual bag in hand could confirm colour and was politely advised that I should buy it and see for myself as free shipping and free returns.
> There's still no trim colour mentioned in the Matches details. I put it in my shopping bag at Matches and it was described as Beige.
> 
> I also haven't been able to find a black leather trim with beige canvas at any store online. Maybe in Europe or Asia, haven't checked all possibilities there yet. Intriguingly Gucci Australia told me that a black leather/beige canvas 1955 bag does exist but they haven't seen it either in real life or images of it and don't know where it is. It remains a mystery bag!
> 
> So if anyone has seen a black leather /beige canvas 1955 bag they should report to this thread ASAP, with good photos !!!
> 
> Here are the other images the Matches SA sent through. See what you think :
> 
> View attachment 5447832
> 
> 
> View attachment 5447833



traditionally the blue and beige canvas was always with  navy. Under AM, who knows  . If I go in to Gucci soon I’ll have a look too. My guess is they made it black leather, because Gucci have the colour recipe for blue. It would actually just be weird (or weirder) to do a darker blue. As you know black is just the darkest shade of anything, so I wonder if looking at the blue around it makes it look more blue.


----------



## mz_engineer12

mel823 said:


> So I made my first Gucci purchase!
> View attachment 5437133
> 
> 
> Bought the Horsebit in black leather and the burgundy canvas. Unfortunately, the burgundy canvas didn't come stuffed so it came dented. I think it may have been someone's return because the strap was already attached too. Honestly not a fan of the feel of the canvas, but the burgundy is such a beautiful color. I wish they would do an all leather version of it and the Navy.
> 
> View attachment 5437134
> View attachment 5437135
> View attachment 5437136
> View attachment 5437137
> View attachment 5437138
> 
> 
> The black is gorgeous. I love the smell of leather that slapped me across the face when I opened it. It came stuffed and I inspected it and didn't see any flaws. She's definitely a keeper. I'm thinking about getting the white one now.
> 
> View attachment 5437141


Hi there ! I am looking into the black leather version. Does your phone fit in the front pocket ? How does the weight feel in comparison to the canvas version? TIA


----------



## scsmith1312

Straight-Laced said:


> It's ALMOST certainly blue - midnight blue. But not definitely.
> This issue has occupied more of my time than it should have but I like solving mysteries.
> 
> The Matches SA was working remotely and examining photos that were sent to him from the warehouse. He sent the same photos to me and it looks like very dark blue. So I asked the SA I was corresponding with if a Matches SA who had the actual bag in hand could confirm colour and was politely advised that I should buy it and see for myself as free shipping and free returns.
> There's still no trim colour mentioned in the Matches details. I put it in my shopping bag at Matches and it was described as Beige.
> 
> I also haven't been able to find a black leather trim with beige canvas at any store online. Maybe in Europe or Asia, haven't checked all possibilities there yet. Intriguingly Gucci Australia told me that a black leather/beige canvas 1955 bag does exist but they haven't seen it either in real life or images of it and don't know where it is. It remains a mystery bag!
> 
> So if anyone has seen a black leather /beige canvas 1955 bag they should report to this thread ASAP, with


Sorry - deleted my post as realised the question had already been answered…


----------



## karylicious

Hesitating between those 2 beauties..

What are your thoughts ?


----------



## golden's mom

Honestly, if I didn't think I had to carry everything, and the kitchen sink, I'd buy the Gucci.  Not, that I don't love the YSL,  but it seems dressy.  I just don't dress up anymore.  Jeans, a jacket, and loafers are going to be my go to this fall.  (Assuming that it ever cools down.)  So, maybe that's what you should ask yourself, because they are both darling.  Which fits more your lifestyle.  Also, just me, I think black bags are more limiting.  Saying that, it is a matter of your hair and skin tones and what kinds of color you tend to wear.


----------



## karylicious

golden's mom said:


> Honestly, if I didn't think I had to carry everything, and the kitchen sink, I'd buy the Gucci.  Not, that I don't love the YSL,  but it seems dressy.  I just don't dress up anymore.  Jeans, a jacket, and loafers are going to be my go to this fall.  (Assuming that it ever cools down.)  So, maybe that's what you should ask yourself, because they are both darling.  Which fits more your lifestyle.  Also, just me, I think black bags are more limiting.  Saying that, it is a matter of your hair and skin tones and what kinds of color you tend to wear.


The YSL would be tan, they just didn’t have the color..
But you have a good point, it’s more dressy


----------



## papertiger

karylicious said:


> Hesitating between those 2 beauties..
> 
> What are your thoughts ?
> 
> View attachment 5591127
> 
> 
> View attachment 5591128



Gucci make for SL, but the Gucci is far more classic and cute


----------



## Antigone

I'm a Saint Laurent girl through and through, but definitely the Gucci between these two!


----------



## karylicious

Antigone said:


> I'm a Saint Laurent girl through and through, but definitely the Gucci between these two!


That’s the one I chose


----------



## skyqueen

karylicious said:


> That’s the one I chose


Good!


----------



## Gemma Wood

Hi guys, hopefully someone will help me with my decision. I am looking to buy a 1955 Horsebit bag in the next few months but I can't decide whether to get the black leather or the brown canvas. I've been wanting to get the black leather one for a while, as I thought it would be timeless, but recently have been more and more drawn to the canvas as it looks more interesting. I'm going to be using the bag for day use and therefore my decision will come more down to wear and tear. In the long run, which one will wear better? I'm more worried about stratches with the black leather (although I don't mind a bit of wear and tear but I don't want a bag that easily creases or dents).


----------



## papertiger

Gemma Wood said:


> Hi guys, hopefully someone will help me with my decision. I am looking to buy a 1955 Horsebit bag in the next few months but I can't decide whether to get the black leather or the brown canvas. I've been wanting to get the black leather one for a while, as I thought it would be timeless, but recently have been more and more drawn to the canvas as it looks more interesting. I'm going to be using the bag for day use and therefore my decision will come more down to wear and tear. In the long run, which one will wear better? I'm more worried about stratches with the black leather (although I don't mind a bit of wear and tear but I don't want a bag that easily creases or dents).



I think someone had a similar dilemma within this thread. 

I went for the more colourful Baiadera striped velvet because I have so many classic looking bags, whichever _you_ get, brown canvas or plain black it will be classic, obviously the canvas will be more casual and more day-appropriate whereas the black can be a casual evening bag too.


----------



## jocyaltii

Gemma Wood said:


> Hi guys, hopefully someone will help me with my decision. I am looking to buy a 1955 Horsebit bag in the next few months but I can't decide whether to get the black leather or the brown canvas. I've been wanting to get the black leather one for a while, as I thought it would be timeless, but recently have been more and more drawn to the canvas as it looks more interesting. I'm going to be using the bag for day use and therefore my decision will come more down to wear and tear. In the long run, which one will wear better? I'm more worried about stratches with the black leather (although I don't mind a bit of wear and tear but I don't want a bag that easily creases or dents).


Hello,

I loved the black leather horsebit mini but my SA recommended based on my lifestyle to go with the canvas and I’m so happy I did, I love it! The leather is super nice but if your concern are creases and scratches and you don’t really “baby” your bags then stick with canvas.

Hope this helps!


----------



## LV_Nikky

Did you guys have any issues with leather peeling on the mini bag? I bought this brand new fron lord and taylor website and the leather has creases, same with the strap, like it’s going to peel after sometime. I really love this bag and would hate it if I’ll get issues in the future.


----------



## miss_mjs

Hi everyone! 
I was also hoping someone could help me with a bag decision. I am currently looking for a nice mini brown bag to add to my collection (specifically a top handle). So, it came down to two - The LV Alma BB in Damier Ebene canvas or The Gucci Horsebit 1955 Mini Top Handle in brown canvas. I am having a hard time choosing which one I should buy because both have pros and cons. I love the Gucci one because it has this casual versatility to it and can be easily paired with outfits but I feel like it's overpriced since the price increase. Whereas the Alma BB DE is also super cute, reasonably priced, and equally as versatile however I feel like everyone has it. 

What are your thoughts? Which bag should I get?


----------



## snibor

miss_mjs said:


> Hi everyone!
> I was also hoping someone could help me with a bag decision. I am currently looking for a nice mini brown bag to add to my collection (specifically a top handle). So, it came down to two - The LV Alma BB in Damier Ebene canvas or The Gucci Horsebit 1955 Mini Top Handle in brown canvas. I am having a hard time choosing which one I should buy because both have pros and cons. I love the Gucci one because it has this casual versatility to it and can be easily paired with outfits but I feel like it's overpriced since the price increase. Whereas the Alma BB DE is also super cute, reasonably priced, and equally as versatile however I feel like everyone has it.
> 
> What are your thoughts? Which bag should I get?
> 
> View attachment 5600875
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600876


In this instance I would go with lv. It’s a classic, iconic bag in a classic print.  Only issue I personally have with Alma bb is strap is too long for me.  But it may not be issue for you.


----------



## HavPlenty

karylicious said:


> Hesitating between those 2 beauties..
> 
> What are your thoughts ?
> 
> View attachment 5591127
> 
> 
> View attachment 5591128


This is the one Gucci bag that I would put over every YSL bag I own. I have been eying this bag for months and finally got to see it at the Gucci store in Las Vegas. If not for the price, I would have bought it on the spot. The YSL is nice too. I would be worried that the smooth leather would scratch easily.

The Gucci in this color and pattern is just outstanding!


----------



## miss_mjs

snibor said:


> In this instance I would go with lv. It’s a classic, iconic bag in a classic print.  Only issue I personally have with Alma bb is strap is too long for me.  But it may not be issue for you.


That's true! Hhahahah yeah the strap is so long for me too but at least I could just buy an adjustable strap  Thank you!


----------



## papertiger

LV_Nikky said:


> Did you guys have any issues with leather peeling on the mini bag? I bought this brand new fron lord and taylor website and the leather has creases, same with the strap, like it’s going to peel after sometime. I really love this bag and would hate it if I’ll get issues in the future.
> 
> View attachment 5599458
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599459


Creasing is just the nature of leather.

note also different variations of the 1955 use different types of leather. This is a stamped leather which is one of the hardiest


----------



## papertiger

miss_mjs said:


> Hi everyone!
> I was also hoping someone could help me with a bag decision. I am currently looking for a nice mini brown bag to add to my collection (specifically a top handle). So, it came down to two - The LV Alma BB in Damier Ebene canvas or The Gucci Horsebit 1955 Mini Top Handle in brown canvas. I am having a hard time choosing which one I should buy because both have pros and cons. I love the Gucci one because it has this casual versatility to it and can be easily paired with outfits but I feel like it's overpriced since the price increase. Whereas the Alma BB DE is also super cute, reasonably priced, and equally as versatile however I feel like everyone has it.
> 
> What are your thoughts? Which bag should I get?
> 
> View attachment 5600875
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600876



I think I prefer the traditional shape of the Alma, but the colour of the Gucci


----------



## miss_mjs

papertiger said:


> I think I prefer the traditional shape of the Alma, but the colour of the Gucci


That's seriously the perfect combo!! If it existed I would've bought it in an instant hahah


----------



## Joy77

chiclawyer said:


> Thank you for your insight!
> 
> 
> That’s exactly how I feel about my shoulder bag! I’m wondering if the camera bag might actually fit more because it’s just one space with no dividers. I might have to go to the gucci boutique to check it out!


I have the camera bag, it is nice size bigger than mini but definitly fits less than expected as the leather is stiff and the opening is narrown, feels like you need to put things in a certain order to fit
I love how it looks but didn't find it very practical for a camera bag


----------



## Joy77

mz_engineer12 said:


> Hi there ! I am looking into the black leather version. Does your phone fit in the front pocket ? How does the weight feel in comparison to the canvas version? TIA


yes phone fits and it is not too heavy at all


----------



## papertiger

Liking the 28cm 1955 below:





The handle looks too big/long on the 22cm version iMO


----------



## Sina08

miss_mjs said:


> Hi everyone!
> I was also hoping someone could help me with a bag decision. I am currently looking for a nice mini brown bag to add to my collection (specifically a top handle). So, it came down to two - The LV Alma BB in Damier Ebene canvas or The Gucci Horsebit 1955 Mini Top Handle in brown canvas. I am having a hard time choosing which one I should buy because both have pros and cons. I love the Gucci one because it has this casual versatility to it and can be easily paired with outfits but I feel like it's overpriced since the price increase. Whereas the Alma BB DE is also super cute, reasonably priced, and equally as versatile however I feel like everyone has it.
> 
> What are your thoughts? Which bag should I get?
> 
> View attachment 5600875
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600876


My choice would be the Alma. Although I love all variations of the Horsebit, in this case it seems one would get more out of the Alma. Size and colour are great for day and night. The Horsebit, as lovely as it looks, seems more limited. It looks like it would go only with certain outfits, not as versatile as the Alma.
But in the end you need to decide, which one’s for you.


----------



## miss_mjs

Sina08 said:


> My choice would be the Alma. Although I love all variations of the Horsebit, in this case it seems one would get more out of the Alma. Size and colour are great for day and night. The Horsebit, as lovely as it looks, seems more limited. It looks like it would go only with certain outfits, not as versatile as the Alma.
> But in the end you need to decide, which one’s for you.


True true!! The alma is such a versatile bag and I think it is better constructed than the horsebit (as much as I love that line and bag)

Thank you so much Sina for sharing your thoughts!


----------



## LV_Nikky

papertiger said:


> Creasing is just the nature of leather.
> 
> note also different variations of the 1955 use different types of leather. This is a stamped leather which is one of the hardiest


Thanks @papertiger 

Can you please elaborate more on stamped leather being one of the hardiest? What are the pros and cons? TIA


----------



## papertiger

LV_Nikky said:


> Thanks @papertiger
> 
> Can you please elaborate more on stamped leather being one of the hardiest? What are the pros and cons? TIA



It's a processed leather very good for structured bags that is less prone to scratching and scuffs. It's also better with rain and often lighter that natural, full-grained. 

The cons are that if you_ do_ manage scratch it it's not just a quick rub with a thumb or brush and polish. On bags that are often set-down (totes or Bostons etc) edges and corners can show wear because the surface pattern will have disappeared. 

Note some leather bags for the 1955 are not stamped, they are polished calf like the navy leather/velvet web-stripe and the plain canvas/navy leather.


----------



## WinSailor

Hi, I can’t get the 1955 horsebit out of my head……I was looking on the website and noticed another brown leather that looks lighter……besides looking lighter (top image), are there any other differences to the other brown leather (bottom image)? Does anyone have this newer brown leather horsebit 1955?


----------



## shopaholicious

WinSailor said:


> Hi, I can’t get the 1955 horsebit out of my head……I was looking on the website and noticed another brown leather that looks lighter……besides looking lighter (top image), are there any other differences to the other brown leather (bottom image)? Does anyone have this newer brown leather horsebit 1955?
> 
> View attachment 5616343
> View attachment 5616345



The lighter brown is a smooth calf leather, with white stitching, and (looks like) fabric lining.

The dark brown is a textured leather, with tonal stitching, and microfiber lining.


----------



## themolarbear

LV_Nikky said:


> Did you guys have any issues with leather peeling on the mini bag? I bought this brand new fron lord and taylor website and the leather has creases, same with the strap, like it’s going to peel after sometime. I really love this bag and would hate it if I’ll get issues in the future.
> 
> View attachment 5599458
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599459


Any update on how the inside flap is holding up? I just got this bag and I’m afraid for it to start cracking.


----------



## WinSailor

shopaholicious said:


> The lighter brown is a smooth calf leather, with white stitching, and (looks like) fabric lining.
> 
> The dark brown is a textured leather, with tonal stitching, and microfiber lining.


Thank you


----------



## Chanellover2015

karylicious said:


> Hesitating between those 2 beauties..
> 
> What are your thoughts ?
> 
> View attachment 5591127
> 
> 
> View attachment 5591128


I like Gucci BUT I like the YSL much much better!!! It loooks good on you


----------



## papertiger

WinSailor said:


> Hi, I can’t get the 1955 horsebit out of my head……I was looking on the website and noticed another brown leather that looks lighter……besides looking lighter (top image), are there any other differences to the other brown leather (bottom image)? Does anyone have this newer brown leather horsebit 1955?
> 
> View attachment 5616343
> View attachment 5616345



Yes, new leather type/colour. 

Also on a new Dionysus variation and other bags, looks GREAT!


----------



## miss_mjs

Just wanted to update you all that I came to the final decision and bought...The Gucci Horsebit 1955 Mini Top Handle !!!

I know a lot of people told me to get the Alma BB DE and thank you so much for your reply/advice  I really appreciate it! So backstory, I was lucky enough to try both bags on in-store and the Alma is such a beautiful bag however when I wore it...it didn't feel right. It looked good but it didn't have the same pop as the Gucci Horsebit. I don't know how else to explain it but the Gucci Horsebit felt more like me. So it became clear to me that I needed to buy the Gucci hahahah

My first ever Gucci purchase and I LOVE IT


----------



## papertiger

miss_mjs said:


> Just wanted to update you all that I came to the final decision and bought...The Gucci Horsebit 1955 Mini Top Handle !!!
> 
> I know a lot of people told me to get the Alma BB DE and thank you so much for your reply/advice  I really appreciate it! So backstory, I was lucky enough to try both bags on in-store and the Alma is such a beautiful bag however when I wore it...it didn't feel right. It looked good but it didn't have the same pop as the Gucci Horsebit. I don't know how else to explain it but the Gucci Horsebit felt more like me. So it became clear to me that I needed to buy the Gucci hahahah
> 
> My first ever Gucci purchase and I LOVE IT
> 
> View attachment 5643542



I know what you mean, Gucci does fantastic hardware, it's that little bit extra.

Congratulations!


----------



## miss_mjs

papertiger said:


> I know what you mean, Gucci does fantastic hardware, it's that little bit extra.
> 
> Congratulations!


 THANK YOU!! 

Completely agree! Plus it is very understated because I haven't seen many people rock this bag which is such a shame too! It's just so beautiful  hahahahha


----------



## ro3017

Joy77 said:


> Honestly I have heard a lot about the quality of Gucci recently
> I myself got the camera bag and I am sending it back for inspection
> I hope Harrods gives me credit note to buy from another brand as I can’t trust the quality anymore


I got a 1955 horsebit from selfridges and was really disappointed with the stitching. I showed a friend and she asked if it was a fake!!


----------



## jocyaltii

Hello! I have a trip to London coming up in January and was considering taking my Mini Gucci Horsebit in canvas with me. I'm not sure if due to the weather this is a good idea... Any thoughts or recommendations? 

I’m not used to the cold weather since I live in Florida.


----------



## papertiger

jocyaltii said:


> Hello! I have a trip to London coming up in January and was considering taking my Mini Gucci Horsebit in canvas with me. I'm not sure if due to the weather this is a good idea... Any thoughts or recommendations?
> 
> I’m not used to the cold weather since I live in Florida.



Canvas was created for wet weather. Waxed canvas replaced leather at LV and the rest is luxury history. 

We have had lots of rain recently but nothing like the rain I've experienced in Florida. It's not cold (yet) though, still 17C.


----------



## jocyaltii

papertiger said:


> Canvas was created for wet weather. Waxed canvas replaced leather at LV and the rest is luxury history.
> 
> We have had lots of rain recently but nothing like the rain I've experienced in Florida. It's not cold (yet) though, still 17C.


Thank you for the feedback!


----------

